# P.P.P. x Blueberry x Sativa.(Full gro with pics)



## natmoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi to all to start of my new thread here are a couple of pics of the seeds that i have just created by pollinating the pppxbluberry females with the mostly sativa male(possibly triploid).

So this is the beginning of a new strain from seed to weed and i need to get at least one male and at least one female and keep them alive so that i can inbreed the best that i see.

I only have 27 of these seeds so i need to be careful especially on a winter grow in a cupboard space as i know from the parents of these plants that they don't like the cold at all.
I have started them in a heated propagator as its winter,should help to make sure the cold stays well out.

Anyway will go all the way through from these seeds to hopefully some weed with good pics all the way through so stay tuned for hopefully a good grow of some new hybrids.

I will also be adding a facial tanning lamp in January sometime,not the best solution for uvb i know but its cheap and i am cheerful.
If i see any notable difference i may invest in a proper uvb tube in the future.

Enjoy the pics and note the true albino seed in with all the other dark seeds,i will let you know if i notice any difference from a true albino seed,many look albino because the surface darkness has been scratched away,trust me this seed was ready and is an albino


----------



## chronicle (Dec 21, 2007)

wow this is going to be an awesome strain, ive been growing pure power plant for over 1.5 years now and i cant get enough of it!


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 21, 2007)

chronicle, ive been hearing alot about ppp , must be a super yielder from what i hear, but do you know of anything that is even heavier yileder from your experience. besides big bud of course, I actually tried bb already and it was weak on taste. thinking of getting a 10 pack of ppp for a grow after current 2 but whats bigger?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Some sprouts just starting to appear and the propagator


----------



## chronicle (Dec 21, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> chronicle, ive been hearing alot about ppp , must be a super yielder from what i hear, but do you know of anything that is even heavier yileder from your experience. besides big bud of course, I actually tried bb already and it was weak on taste. thinking of getting a 10 pack of ppp for a grow after current 2 but whats bigger?



out of about 10 strains my buddy and i grew, ppp yielded the most and was also prolly the best high even though all the strains were pretty equal. other good yielders were Hog, Shiva, Atomic Haze (hermied like crazy) and maybe one or two others - but ppp had them all beat. now just because ppp is awesome doesnt mean those other strains are any less awesome. shiva and atomic haze were especially good, so was island sweet skunk. but ppp ftw


----------



## natmoon (Dec 22, 2007)

So far i have 9 sprouts out of 12 seeds planted and everything is going to plan


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Dec 22, 2007)

look forward to watchin this one come along nat....
should be tasty when done


----------



## natmoon (Dec 23, 2007)

Still only 9 out of 12 seeds have come up,the albino seed is one of the ones that hasn't grown at all,yet anyway,which also proves that even with fresh and very black looking seeds that have been treated and stored carefully still not all come up,its the luck of the draw i reckon all though the others may still come up yet


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Dec 23, 2007)

sweeeeeet definatly watchin this one ...great pics...can tell this is gunna be good ...keep up the good work ...awsome


----------



## natmoon (Dec 23, 2007)

FourTwentyMan said:


> sweeeeeet definatly watchin this one ...great pics...can tell this is gunna be good ...keep up the good work ...awsome


Thanks for looking in dude could all be males yet though,if that happens i will just keep the pollen from the males and grow up some more till i get some females and fertilize those with the pollen.
I am hoping for a couple of good males and females to inbreed so either way eventually i will get what i want from them(i hope)


----------



## natmoon (Dec 25, 2007)

The latest seedling pics getting about as close up as i can get with this camera
As you can see the seedlings appear to have trics but they are not potent and are some kind of fake tric or hair i cant remember exactly what they are called to be honest,but i do know that hairy seedlings make good very potent plants and that when the plants are mature they will exhibit many more and larger trics than other plants that seem to be bald as seedlings.
Ohh yeah happy xmas to all at RIU hope you had a good one


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

hey Nat....so when your growing a male.....what are the traits that would drive you towards selecting a particualr one for breeding.....speed to growth? stoutness and strength, virility? smell? form/symmetry? colour? fullness? all or any or others?? thanks man! 


natmoon said:


> Thanks for looking in dude could all be males yet though,if that happens i will just keep the pollen from the males and grow up some more till i get some females and fertilize those with the pollen.
> I am hoping for a couple of good males and females to inbreed so either way eventually i will get what i want from them(i hope)


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

cool...shots! thanks for sharing that.....interesting regarding the hairs eh?


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Dec 25, 2007)

hahaha eventually ....iv never heard of an albino seed ..never knew that happend ..thats pretty cool ....im sure they wont aaaalll be males ...but id keep the two or three strongest plants for pollen ...good luck bro...im watchin


----------



## natmoon (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat....so when your growing a male.....what are the traits that would drive you towards selecting a particualr one for breeding.....speed to growth? stoutness and strength, virility? smell? form/symmetry? colour? fullness? all or any or others?? thanks man!


Well the last male i used was a triploid male,i unfortunately only have crappy pics from my old camera but i will upload them for you anyway.
I used and saved pollen from that male in case it was a natural triploid and not just a whorled plant.
The seeds you see growing now in this thread are the results of that crossing.

The male was kept small but healthy by me on purpose and was very dark green and stinky as males go anyway and also sativa triploid from seed so i thought it would be cool to breed it into my powerful mostly indica ppp strain as well as my other strains and see what comes out of it.

For me personally if i had 2 rooms it would all depend on what traits i wanted to encourage in my females i.e. short stumpy female,slow growth,small yield find a male that grows fast and tall and always make sure that its the stinkiest male you can find if you have the luxury of having 2 grow areas anyway,if you don't you just have to wait until a good male comes along that you like the look and smell of and traits exhibits the traits that you want to breed into your females for whatever reason you think your new breeds need.

Hopefully you will then have a good strong batch of new f1 seed that will hopefully produce at least one good male and female that exhibit the traits that you want and then you can inbreed them to try to stabilize them a bit.
If all went to planishyou will have a female that is just as strong if not stronger than before that now grows more quickly and larger with hopefully little to no sacrifice in potency and even hopefully an increase in potency.

Anyway dude i am seriously wasted and may be talking shit


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

no worries....walk on man....that was helpful! thanks!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres some pics of the possible triploid male,crappy old camera then im afraid but you can still see it properly as it grew three heads from seed.
I have fertilized all of my strains with this male now and have saved enough pollen for a few more in the future.
Anyway heres the father of all my new seed shame i had that crappy old camera

P.S. I kept that plant in a coffee sized pot all its life to keep it smaller didn't seem to bother it at all with any health issues,lovely dark male.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 25, 2007)

wow nat looking good. told you your seeds were good.


----------



## home.grower (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm tuning in to this one, always wanted to engineer a strain and call it 'camel shyt', i'm inspired.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 25, 2007)

> wow nat looking good. told you your seeds were good.


Thanks for taking a look crazy,only 10 out of 12 have germinated so far though.
Saying that the ones that have popped are looking good so far




> hahaha eventually ....iv never heard of an albino seed ..never knew that happend ..thats pretty cool ....im sure they wont aaaalll be males ...but id keep the two or three strongest plants for pollen ...good luck bro...im watchin


The albino seed is one of the ones that has still not popped,it may still pop yet but its looking a bit crap.
Cheers for watching my show



> cool...shots! thanks for sharing that.....interesting regarding the hairs eh?


Glad you liked those shots tahoe,took me ages to get those without the damn camera focusing on the mud instead of the plant.
Yeah dunno where the hair thing will lead but i suppose it is logical that a seedling capable of producing a lot of hairs early on will probably be more hairy and tric covered in the end than a baldy seedling but i have no basis for comparison or proof other than the seedlings that seem to be the thickest and the hairiest at the beginning produce the best weed in my opinion in the end


----------



## natmoon (Dec 25, 2007)

home.grower said:


> I'm tuning in to this one, always wanted to engineer a strain and call it 'camel shyt', i'm inspired.


The best thing about making your own seed is that you can call it whatever you like and it feels good to know that you have a created a type of weed that in all likelihood no one else has ever tasted except you.
Adds a kind of psychological buzz to smoking your own creations


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

The latest seedling updates.
Seedlings are doing well so far only 10 came up out of 11,i thought i had planted 12 but when i looked at the matchbox picture again i can only count 11 so i must have been to stoned to notice.

Ever so slightly burnt the tip of one seedling with the hps and slightly heat stressed them all for about 2 hours the other day after i tried to get away with having the hps 24" away with a fan blowing on it,seemed to work but after a while a heat spot built up on the top left hand corner of my box and damaged one seedling and slightly bleached a couple of others.

I immediately re raised the hps lamp to 36".
I only use the hps for about 4-5 hours at a time and then leave it of for a about 4 hours,fluro tubes are on 24/7

Anyway they all picked back up immediately and seem fine now.
I have a good feeling that this new breed will be strong in potency as well as hardiness.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

hey nat....looking really good. thanks for the update!


----------



## papajock (Dec 27, 2007)

do the stronger traits come from the male or female or are they 50/50?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

papajock said:


> do the stronger traits come from the male or female or are they 50/50?


When i breed i use males that display the traits that i want to add to a female.
After you grow the resulting seed you have to then select one or 2 females that are displaying the characteristics that you like and then either rebreed them with the original males pollen or a new males pollen depending on how the new male that you get looks and smells.

Out of the 10 seeds that have sprouted i would expect to find a lot of irregularity and differences between them so i don't really think its so cut and dry to say that its anything like 50/50 more like luck of the draw,for all i know this stuff could be crap,its unlikely because of the parentage but still entirely possible.

Personally i reckon its gonna be some kikass stuff(hopes),i have my new pot design and i am going to buy some real nutrients this time instead of miracle grow and tomato food so i am hoping it will be the best i have ever had anyway




> hey nat....looking really good. thanks for the update!


Thanks for stopping by tahoe,this is the first time ive brought on seedlings using a hps as well as fluros so hopefully it will be worth my extra electric


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Pics should be better from now on as i have discovered that i wasn't even using the camera properly
I will take some better seedling pics tomorrow now i know how to use the macro settings properlyish(lol)
So who wants to smoke my keyboard then


----------



## home.grower (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ keyboard needs a vacuum, disgusting ^^


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

the genetic expression strength can vary. In other work I have done, where you have dominant and subdominant genes, it depends on their specific pairing and their own individual nature as to the extent they are expressed in the pheno. In my work, the individual power of the male vs. the female varied. in my own kids, my daughter is a lot like me (phenotypically) while my son has more clearly demonstrated features of his mom.

Like Nat says, you try and pick things that will enhance the other or are complementary to each other, building upon the good and breeding out the undesireable traits.

Brings a funny thought....I picked my ex for your large breasts and ample brain.....guess it wasn't meant that we were to stay togehter for ever....but got two simply awesome offspring.....and like I have said....I did my procreation thing....now it time for some serious fun! - hahahahaha....but I digress......

There was another thread where fdd mentioned that wild out-crosses are more of a guessing game, and require multiple generation refinement. Outcrosses can add some additional genetic diversity, and therefore possibly strengthen weaked areas of a highly inbred strain.

I think breeding is fun..... 


papajock said:


> do the stronger traits come from the male or female or are they 50/50?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


>


Natmoon is such a good grower even his keys have trichomes


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hahahahahaha you beat me to it.....I remember when I mentioned to him about the _schwag_ he has on his desktop a while back....I think he sort of refered to it as just the "waste".....I thought...how do you know when you have too much smoke? when your kepyboard is more potent than your neighbours primo! hahahahahahaha


nongreenthumb said:


> Natmoon is such a good grower even his keys have trichomes


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 28, 2007)

dont worry nat, i have a scruffy key board too.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 28, 2007)

I just checked mine to see how bad mine were, the keys appear to be reasonably clean, but located underneath the keys is probably about half o.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

This is what happens when you have enough weed of your own.
When i used to buy weed this would never have happened as i would have rubbed my fingers sore to get any and all of the oil off of them now i don't even care anymore,i usually suck my fingers clean if i even remember

Damn that sounds sick but its true
I also make many many smokes right here and roll them over the top of the keyboard whilst i am reading so this is the result of doing that for a while i think.

I reckon thats 50% thc and 50% crap on my keys,still i will bet there are many people including me that would happily scrape that of in times of hardship


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm on my way man! nuthin like neighbourly assistance is those really tough jobs!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok so moving on heres todays pics.
You can almost see the trics,unpotent as they may be at the moment,they are still there already on my seedlings which i am sure is a great sign.

I am still attempting to get my camera to focus properly in the grow lights whilst in macro mode and so far i think it wont work in macro mode in that kind of light so tomorrow i will try to take some in normal light


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

ever closer...ever closer...ever closer......hahahaha luv it Nat! thanks!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 28, 2007)

1 plant to a pot


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 28, 2007)

hi nat here are some pics of my babys, ak48 and d.poison, 
what lite are you using for your babys, to make them like pray to the lite, leafs pointing up.
my babys are nearly toutching and they dont do that.
nice close ups nat ill be watching.
still want some of them seeds. they seem ace.
View attachment 50381

View attachment 50382

View attachment 50383


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> hi nat here are some pics of my babys, ak48 and d.poison,
> what lite are you using for your babys, to make them like pray to the lite, leafs pointing up.
> my babys are nearly toutching and they dont do that.
> nice close ups nat ill be watching.
> still want some of them seeds. they seem ace.


The seedlings are reaching in that manner due to very "careful" use of the 400 watt dual spec hps.

The far left seedling is stretched due to the fact that i stressed it with heat damage after a small heat spot developed on the left hand side of the propagator after i tried to be an impatient gimp and lower the hps to 24".
Not my best idea yet

Anyways bursting the 400 watt dual spectrum hps for like 4 or 5 hours at a minimum distance of 36" away from the top of the propagator with a fan blowing onto the propagator and the lamp to stop it getting to hot makes them go for it.

I suppose if you had a setup with adequate cooling and venting this would be much easier than it is for me.

I must stress that this is dangerous for your seedlings if you forget about them and not something to do if you don't want to be checking your seedlings every 2 hours or so for hot spots.
As soon as i think its a bit to hot i switch the hps off.

I don't recommend using a hps for seedlings unless you really have a good eye for them and are prepared to look after them like babies.
The fluro tubes are cool blue t8s,1 is 30 watts and one is 58 watts or something like that,they are on 24/7,with the 30 tube right next to the box almost touching it.

As soon as the seedlings reach the top of the box i will pot them separately and i allowed enough distance between seeds for the roots to never tangle in the short time that they will be in there.

In the summer months i would never bother with a propagator.

As soon as i move to Amsterdam i will sell my seeds,but until then i refuse to be treated like a criminal or jailed for selling a few seeds.
My missis is extremely unhappy just with me posting anything at all on the net let alone selling seeds on seedbay.

So sorry i do promise to improve and keep breeding and save some original seed of each version as well and if i can get to the dam i will.
For the minute though get a p.p.p. plant of your own and try to get a male blueberry and you may end up with something similar to mine,possibly even better.

I grew several of the original seeds though and i selected the types that showed to be the best and have recrossed them and now crossed them again with the new pollen from the sativa so dont think that you can crossbreed and that every seed will be the same,they aint thats for sure,some will suck,find the best breed them smoke the rest


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

OK heres todays pics,seedlings are very slightly pissed at me for using the hps but i think that the good has outweighed the bad and the seedlings are already producing trics(unpotent ones)because of it.
Seedlings are 12 days old now and i didn't soak them before use just straight from the matchbox to the propagator.

Messing about with a hps and seedlings sucks really and i have to be very careful.
I may invest in a proper mh bulb setup sometime in the next 6 months for future grows.

WARNING!!!
FOR ALL NEW GROWERS THAT MAY READ THIS I DO NOT RECOMMEND USING A HPS FOR SEEDLINGS THIS IS DANGEROUS AND MAY WELL FRY YOUR BABIES IF YOU ARE NOT VERY CAREFUL!!!

Anyway heres the latest pics so you can see for yourself.
All though you can see very slight heat stress i think overall they are doing well,these new shots show the hairiness of these seedlings off much better i think.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

cool Nat. Thanks for the info background on the use of the HPS. excellent photos!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> cool Nat. Thanks for the info background on the use of the HPS. excellent photos!


I just thought it was important for new growers.
I realize that some people have to pay a lot of money for their seeds even if i don't and i had visions of them hanging there hps to near the plants and frying them up
Glad you liked the pics,i reckon these new ones are gonna be seriously strong,seedlings with trics,whatever next


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

its all ogg....I hear ya....some of the prices you see that peopel advertise..its amazing....though I guess is there anyone that actually pays $300 of more for seeds? maybe I'll get to that point but at this stage its just not that important to me.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool then I feel prety lucky then that I didnt fry mine up. Now at what point does a plant cross over from a seedling stage to veg?? I hung my 400w hps like 20inches form my plants. Mind you also I do have proper ventilation also I do keep a active regular eye on them, some good old TLC for mine all the time


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Blueberry2008 said:


> Cool then I feel prety lucky then that I didnt fry mine up. Now at what point does a plant cross over from a seedling stage to veg?? I hung my 400w hps like 20inches form my plants. Mind you also I do have proper ventilation also I do keep a active regular eye on them, some good old TLC for mine all the time


If you have proper ventilation should be fine,great even.
I dont the exact agreed on stage for that to be honest but in my mind it is when it has 3 nodes and is ready for topping or fimming


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

Well seeing as i wasn't permanently banned there seems no point in me being a spoiled child and leaving when i have so much to share.
I will no longer argue with people,just post what i think and leave it at that with no response to any comment that may lead to heated discussions.

Here are all of the latest pictures for anyone who's interested.
Cant be assed to write every detail of what i have done so far and i will get back to writing proper update info when the next lot of pics are ready.

Trics are apparent already even on my 16 day old babies from seed without soaking before planting,just straight into the mud.
I have transplanted them into seperate pots with an 80% soil 20% perlite mix that i made myself.

Tried to lower the hps a little to much and a few drips from the roof of the propagator have singed some tips in the glare but it hasn't seemed to bother them to much.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey nat...welcome back....as always love your photos! thanks for the update!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey nat...welcome back....as always love your photos! thanks for the update!


No worries,glad you liked em.
Hows your stuff doing?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

pretty good I think....I'm posting a couple current shots right now....up in a few minutes...thanks for asking! cheers man! NB - still no friggin earphones! GRRRRRRRRR


*****EDIT***** and I would really appreciate an honest opinion....really....i want to know what people that have siginficantly more exposure have to say...whatever that is.... 


natmoon said:


> No worries,glad you liked em.
> Hows your stuff doing?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> pretty good I think....I'm posting a couple current shots right now....up in a few minutes...thanks for asking! cheers man! NB - still no friggin earphones! GRRRRRRRRR


I will find your thread and pop my head in to take a peek
I hate my headphones i think they are responsible for the majority of my headaches.
As soon as i have a spare 100 quid i am going to buy a pair to,i have chosen these ones.
Super.fi 5 EB Description


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

excellent...i don't expect you'd be disappointed...

for ease....my thread...  Tahoe's doing it - stepping up to the plate....we're ready.....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

great closeups! I look forward to flowing this thread


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Only a couple of days left till the first fimm is done.
The arrow points to the part of the plant that i am waiting to snip off.
I always do this when then plant is very young as i believe that the chance of ending up with 4 or 5 new tops from each fimm is greater when the plant is as young as possible.

I have used a magnifying glass with my camera but i don't think this makes the pics any better really than plain old zooming in on them.
I hope to achieve a 40-50 eighth plant i.e. 40 or 50 stems of one plant in a short time.

I have designed,by ripping of various ideas and techniques from other growers and grow methods,a new pot for soil and i hope that this will help to shorten the grow time and increase the quality of the bud.
May not even work for all i know.

When the plant that is the best shows itself it will be put into the new pot in the prime light position directly under the 400 watt lamp.
All the other plants will be moved to sit around the outside edges of my grow.
Hopefully i will get at least one male so that i can inbreed the genes into the best female available to me.
Obviously i am limited for choice in breeding selection to what comes out of growing up only 10 plants were in an ideal situation you could choose the best from a 1000 plants.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

love ur closeups man! I'll be following along to learn!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> love ur closeups man! I'll be following along to learn!


I still learn new stuff ever day.
For instance i have always disliked hydro/aero stuff but when i looked into emails grow the other day and saw how quickly you can bring on a seedling in an aero setup i was totally amazed.

I am seriously looking into making myself a small diy aero kit to bring seedlings on for the first few weeks.
I will still transplant them back into soil after say 3-4 weeks because i know what i am doing with soil and its cheaper and easier for me
There are a couple of diy kit explanations in the faq sections here and in various posts.

Always stuff to learn in an ever changing world


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

I let them have 8 hours sleep for the first time today as i thought they were looking like they would appreciate a rest.
They are still not quite ready to meet my japanese steel and be fimmed

I am hoping at the moment that its possible to say(hopefully)that because as you can see some of these plants have obvious female trics (unpotent) already and some do not that it *may* even be possible for me to say that i can tell the females from the males already.

This will remain to be seen though and later on i am going to mark each pot as to what i think it is based purely on the amount of fake/immature tric looking spots that i can see on the leaves.

If i have accidentally created a strain that you can tell males from females at such an early stage that would be cool.

I am going to base my theory on the fact that when i zoom in on them the plants that have much higher concentrations of tric/hair sites are going to be females and the ones that have the least will be males.
May not be at all but i am going to try to predict it on this basis and see what happens.

Some distortion is already apparent on some of the plants and i think some of them may already grow 2 or more tops because of the hps being to low when they were very young and the fact that they were in a propagator and that it dripped on them whilst the light was on to near the tops.

Anyway a couple more days till i can fimm them and next time i will try to buy a mh for veg but for now i am skint so hps will have to do.
Any thoughts or comments on the male/female prediction and why my ideas may or may not work is appreciated.

I also have realized that i may have come across to arrogantly in the past and that i think i am the master grower or something.
I don't actually think that but i have got set in my old hippie ways.
I am happy to hear advice,tips and constructive comments of any kind negative or positive.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahaha...trimminng/fimming shears at the ready! as always...love them pics! the idea of the trichome denisty is interesting...I have not seem anything like that in the literature....lots about THC %'s n stuff but not a frequeny or density count/.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha...trimminng/fimming shears at the ready! as always...love them pics! the idea of the trichome denisty is interesting...I have not seem anything like that in the literature....lots about THC %'s n stuff but not a frequeny or density count/.....


Well i am hoping that if we can see the seedlings close up we may be able to identify females from the denseness and abundance of tric spots being superior to that of a male.
Is all theory and speculation so far but hopefully it might be a good place to start in being able to weed out males or at least give light placement preference in the grow area to the ones we think are most likely to be females


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

it would really be hard to do a simple and reasonably meaningful comparison...if you could sacrafice some leave parts for individual plants, and do a field count.....? under the scope?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> it would really be hard to do a simple and reasonably meaningful comparison...if you could sacrafice some leave parts for individual plants, and do a field count.....? under the scope?


Thats not what i had in mind.
I believe that this is definitely a female.





And that this has a good chance of being either a male or a poor female that i will not bother to breed with.





Zoomed as you can see bugger all trics.
Same seeds same everything no trics.






Nothing will have to be chopped off.
Did i give that impression?
So hard for me to communicate properly in text messages


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

no owrries....you you didn't imply that it was an errant thought that flew through my brain.....the picture is pretty plain though, ain't it! it would just be a matter of taking the opportunity if one so chose to begin to tabulate a baseline....that from which can be compared in the future....but..anyhow...no you did not infer that in my view....no worries...walk on!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> no owrries....you you didn't imply that it was an errant thought that flew through my brain.....the picture is pretty plain though, ain't it! it would just be a matter of taking the opportunity if one so chose to begin to tabulate a baseline....that from which can be compared in the future....but..anyhow...no you did not infer that in my view....no worries...walk on!


We can study the pics in a way that we couldn't really before with these new digital hd cameras.
Maybe this will open up some new doors for us.
I just always feel that its hard to convey things well in text sometimes especially when your chatting to people from all over the world.
So much is lost on text.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

yes.....I totally agree....I have found in my work there are those that you communicate well with on email etc. and others you just leave it alone...here it the only option.....and as with other aspect of the world....adapt or perish.....hahahahaha not really....but I totally understand how you feel!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Plants are growing hard and well.
One is definitely ready to be fimmed.
I will add some new pics later.
I can tell already that this stuff is gonna be some real good shit


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 5, 2008)

hi nat, cannot wait to see the latest pics, my new seeds came today.
pakistan valley.world of seeds thc 21.2
ice.niv
and a freeby
10.indigo . the stavia seed bank.
im germing, 4 of the paki.valley first just put 4 on ptm.to germ.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 5, 2008)

nat what do you think, are they ready for topping yet.lol
there 15 days from seed, but only half the size of yours, and look at all the thc on your babys, they look like you have sprinkled suger on them. they look great.
are you using a hps, on the babys. cannoty wait for the new pics.



View attachment 52960

View attachment 52961


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

OK heres the first fimm pics.
The others aren't quite ready still to be fimmed yet.
I could fimm them now and in theory you could fimm them a lot earlier than i do but i think they recover more quickly and respond better to waiting until the 4th branch(lol)is protruding properly.
This is just my way though and there may be better ways than this for all i know.
These plants are 19 days old from seed,i did not soak the seeds prior to planting into the heated propagator,they went straight from the matchbox into the mud.


























> nat what do you think, are they ready for topping yet.lol
> there 15 days from seed, but only half the size of yours, and look at all the thc on your babys, they look like you have sprinkled suger on them. they look great.
> are you using a hps, on the babys. cannoty wait for the new pics.


I think that you can get away with it if you want to but i always wait for the 4th set.
Your seedlings are looking fine so far for 15 days they are fairly big.
Heres some other random shots.
Other plants are gonna get it tomorrow(lol).


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 5, 2008)

im going to do mine tomorrow,i think there the same size, well will be by tomorrow.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> im going to do mine tomorrow,i think there the same size, well will be by tomorrow.


Ok i will drop by your thread and have a look.
Best of luck with it


----------



## natmoon (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE IS WELCOME TO POST INTO MY JOURNAL AS LONG AS ITS RELEVANT TO THE GROWING OF WEED AND I WOULD ACTUALLY APPRECIATE THEM DOING SO


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Weeds are growing like weeds surprisingly enough


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey Nat looks awesome.....love your photos!

BTW - them earbuds.....the thing that amazes me the most in the "feel" the music has.....the real low Hz is amzing....you can actually feel it....and the clarity and tone spearation.....simply amazing!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat looks awesome.....love your photos!
> 
> BTW - them earbuds.....the thing that amazes me the most in the "feel" the music has.....the real low Hz is amzing....you can actually feel it....and the clarity and tone spearation.....simply amazing!


Yeah man they look great on paper and now from your praise onto them and the fact that i am truly sick of headaches from my headwart headphones i am definitely saving up for them.
Cheers for checking out the pics i know its slightly boring for others till they start to turn into BUDPORN(batman music plays lol).


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahaha....yea....i like to see all the stages, and intermediary development....its all telling and provides additional background reference to measure from....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha....yea....i like to see all the stages, and intermediary development....its all telling and provides additional background reference to measure from....


I love it to but the batman music only plays for bud.
Plants are growing like crazy,cant believe how much hybrid vigour is showing i have to keep moving them around as they grow so fast they keep touching the tube every couple of hours.
I cant wait to see how they respond to real weed nutes after years of me using the cheap and cheerful option of mg and tomato food


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

Day 21 from seed.
Everythings going great,plants are growing like crazy.
I am well happy with these new f1s so far.
Chucked 18 f1 mostly indica x tripsativamale seeds into a jar of water last night as well.
They are only going to get dotted around the outside of the area receiving minimal light just so i can see what they are like and how they taste etc.
Heres a load of pics,this stuff is going to be some strong shit

Got 5 tops at least coming on the first fimmed plant,i will also fimm the next 5 tops then that will hopefully be 25 tops and then finally fimm 5 more tops around the centre of the plant to hopefully end up with 50 tops that will hopefully turn into at least 50 eighths as i have to keep it short and fat.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good nat, nice pics.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good nat, nice pics.


Thanks for dropping in crazy.
I will stop in your thread later on tonight and check out how your stuff is doing.
Glad you liked the pics.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 7, 2008)

so nat ... umm after the 2nd set of fan leaves u FIMM it?!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> so nat ... umm after the 2nd set of fan leaves u FIMM it?!


I do it after the 4th set has set well enough for me to get the scissors onto the 5th node.
I fimm the 5th node whilst it is so small that it causes the plant to split into several heads.
After this fimm i will refimm all of the new tops as soon as they show 1 set of leaves of their own and a new node.
I will remove 90% of the new node of each new top at a 35-45 degree angle as near as you can get anyway.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey nat...looks great....thanks also for the very clear directions on your approach to the fimming....appreciate that!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I do it after the 4th set has set well enough for me to get the scissors onto the 5th node.
> I fimm the 5th node whilst it is so small that it causes the plant to split into several heads.
> After this fimm i will refimm all of the new tops as soon as they show 1 set of leaves of their own and a new node.
> I will remove 90% of the new node of each new top at a 35-45 degree angle as near as you can get anyway.


dude im so gunna try this shit out im excited to see how the results are!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey nat...looks great....thanks also for the very clear directions on your approach to the fimming....appreciate that!


Thanks for stopping in and taking a look tahoe,your support and comments are always appreciated.

I am desperately waiting to show my new grow box for the 50 eighth plant.
I also want/need to see if it works myself.
I have all the parts but i feel that i will spoil the thread if i reveal it now.
All though its nothing amazing or revolutionary and for all i know it may have been done already by somebody else but i still wanna do it my way


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

the one that counts.....your own.....cheers and good luck!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

Lets just hope it works eyy and doesn't ruinate my 50 eighth plant
I am sure it will though.
I want to use this pot design as i think it will speed up my grow and give me better and more bud from this originally small but lush plant.
Having said that i have since crossed it with the mostly sativa male so who knows what will come out,may be a load of shit


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

gotta keep trying right.....cuz its all in the process...and the fun of doing....good luck man!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothing amazing to report really.
Fimm is working well and appears to be forming into several heads,does anyone know why fimming actually causes this mutation?
Crystals are forming on some of them very well now and they are beginning to smell a fair bit already.

Chucked 18 mostly indicaxtripmale into some mud in a tray as well to see what they come out like and so that if i get a good male from the pppxblueberryxtripmale i can pollinate the indica as well and get another new hybrid and vice versa as well,pollinate the pppx with the indicax male pollen.

The indica crosses are only going to get minimal light from being perched wherever in my space but it will still give me a chance to see what they are like and make a few new seeds.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 8, 2008)

looks good buddY!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> looks good buddY!


Cheers for stopping in skunkman.
4 more weeks then its onto the real deal,budporn


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 8, 2008)

my plants are the same age as yours nat .
also topped, im just using flo's for now.
how come yours are so big?
mine are day 19 and no where near yours, are you feeding,
what am i doing wrong?
why arnt mine as big as yours.lol

 i had to retopp 2 of em cos, i didnt pull it off prop, so i had to do it again. what is fim and whats topping, 
are they the same thing but just doff. methods,
is topping cutting?
and is fimm, just pulling it cleanly out?.





View attachment 54260


View attachment 54261


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 8, 2008)

nat how come the fan leafs stems, are so red, is it,to do with strain , or cold english nites?.
must say nat the plants, as always.
look brilliant.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

80% soil 20% perlite.
Filtered water that has had 48 hours to breath and is well shaken to aerate it before use.

Very careful use of a hps lamp since sproutage and 2 t8 cool blue tubes.
Big old bottle of yeast and sugar for co2.
Desktop fan on them all the time.
Totally fresh seeds that are f1s and will show hybrid vigour,25% stronger,25% bigger etc.

I only wish i had a proper metal halide bulb so i could really show them off.
Mine are lit 24/7 12-14 hours hps tubes are never switched of.
I have not fed them anything and i wont until they have been in the same soil for 4 weeks.

If you want to see big baby plants take a look at emails grow journal hes using aeroponics though but i am seriously considering getting a mh ballast and starting my next lot of babies in an aero unit and the transferring them back into soil after about 4 weeks.

Hope this helps you out and thanks for the interest and comments they are appreciated


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for stopping in and taking a look tahoe,your support and comments are always appreciated.
> 
> I am desperately waiting to show my new grow box for the 50 eighth plant.
> I also want/need to see if it works myself.
> ...


what does a 50 1/8 plant mean?
does it mean a plants, with 50 colas,all weighing an 1/8 each?.
show it it wont spoil the thread, start a new thread, or post the pics in one of my threads, mite be good for some of your good ideas,you showed my how to top. so show us the box.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> nat how come the fan leafs stems, are so red, is it,to do with strain , or cold english nites?.
> must say nat the plants, as always.
> look brilliant.


This strain always goes red and i still get some weird variations with it and i will get even more now that i have just crossed it again with the sativa trip male.
I just select the best examples that i like for breeding with each time.
I nute burnt the plant below and gave it crappy lighting.






going red.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 8, 2008)

so them leaves havent gone purple due to cold,just the strain?.
and what is a trip male?.
in the above pics,nat. what strain were they,mostly,still would love to have 5 of them seeds of yours, so i cud grow a mother. that would be ace, ill just have to wish, or wait,till you get your store, in the dam. then id be over on the ferry.lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Triploid male.
The male had 3 heads naturally from the start.
I think that this is the next step in cannabises evolution,others strongly disagree.
Even if i am wrong i still would rather use three headed genetics than one headed genetics.
Cupboard is thermostatically radiated so temps never drop and the lights are never off either,cupboard is always warm.
Its totally red genetics.





The father.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> what does a 50 1/8 plant mean?
> does it mean a plants, with 50 colas,all weighing an 1/8 each?.
> show it it wont spoil the thread, start a new thread, or post the pics in one of my threads, mite be good for some of your good ideas,you showed my how to top. so show us the box.


Yes its a 50 stem plant.
Sorry the box idea is being kept to myself for just a few more weeks then i will share it with you all.
Its nothing amazing so don't hold your breath,but i think it will help a lot and costs very little to make.

I have a time frame though and i will begin to flower with however many tops i have created over the next 2-4 weeks before i start with the 12/12 depending on how big they get and how quickly they get big.
If they carry on growing so fast it will be nearer to about 3 weeks till i switch it to 12/12 so i will not be able to get 50 tops but i will go with what ive got by that time.

I have only a short space of a maximum of 48" of height before the tops will be seriously burnt so i have to flower at the correct time so as not to exceed this amount of height regardless of how many tops i have.

Each top even when kept small should yield me at least an eighth even in my small space.
In reality i hope for nearer to a quarter per stem and seeing as i am going to buy some real nutes this time i may well achieve it.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 8, 2008)

I like your theory about the 3 headed male being the next step in cannabis evolution, would you think this is due to people topping?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> I like your theory about the 3 headed male being the next step in cannabis evolution, would you think this is due to people topping?


Haven't a clue to be honest mate.
Its just my own personal theory and seems like a logical step for a plant to want to take to me.
3 heads are always better than one


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 9, 2008)

so the 50 stem plant, are you just going to keep topping?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> so the 50 stem plant, are you just going to keep topping?


Never topping always fimming


----------



## natmoon (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok plants are growing like wild fire,i can only assume that if they were in an aero setup with a proper mh bulb or some professional cfls they would be even better than what i have here with 2 t8 tubes and a hps.
Fimming works perfectly seemingly every time with this strain.
I am dying to smoke some of this weed,i seriously miss its flavour and high as i caned all that i had over xmas.

Anyway heres a load of new shots showing the fimming and stems and when you consider that is only 23 days old from the day that i planted the dry seeds i think its pretty damn good.

Anyway i will let you guys judge from what you can see here.
And hopefully one day these seeds will become available to buy somewhere,until that day i will keep making them better for myself and for you lot in the future


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 9, 2008)

excellent update man! thanks...all looking really good!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 9, 2008)

ur pixels are so fucking big man and clear and nice .. h ya ur platsn look good too  haha but how many hrdas they got coming up on em


----------



## natmoon (Jan 9, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> ur pixels are so fucking big man and clear and nice .. h ya ur platsn look good too  haha but how many hrdas they got coming up on em


I take it hrdas means stems,tops in skunkman language
Glad you liked em and thanks for checking in and commenting i really appreciate you guys feedback.


> tahoe58 excellent update man! thanks...all looking really good!


I love to share these with you all and really appreciate you guys supporting me and letting me know your watching,its a really good feeling,thanks to you all from me


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

OK nothing much to report except they grow like mad and the fimming of all plants was a total success.
All though i only showed 1 plants fimm process they have all been done.
Also of note is the fact that i can quite clearly see that the triploid gene has been passed onto the new breed.
If it was just whorled i wouldn't think that it would have been so easily passed on to this new hybrid.
The 50 eighths factor is well in the bag so far and apart from a very slight overfim resulting in 1 dead baby leaf everythings perfect so far


----------



## 420Ganjaman420 (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see how these turn out! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

420Ganjaman420 said:


> I can't wait to see how these turn out! GOOD LUCK!


Keep watching i will update every day or 2 with new pics and info.
My new grow pot idea is being put into action soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 11, 2008)

hey man...looking great...love the fimm explosion! walk on man!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by tahoe.
Yeah the fimms are exploding really well,thanks for noticing.

My plants told me they had had enough of 24/7 lighting though for a minute and as soon as i noticed they were unhappy(leaves tight and curling down) i switched the lights of.
It may also be the fact that i don't ventilate well enough to get away with 24/7 and they had got slightly to hot.

So i gave them a decent drink each and the lights have been of for about 8 hours now and when i just looked in on them they have perked right back up already i think i will give them 2 more hours of rest and raise the hps another 2" away from the tops.

I really need a proper exhaust system.
I am sick of swinging the cupboard door back and forth every hour or so and i think its ruining the hinges and the plants don't like it as its getting a bit to hot.

I will take some new pics in a couple of hours when the lights go back on.
Thanks for all of your input in this thread tahoe,it is appreciated


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

hey! things are interesting around here as always, love seeing what you are up to......thanks for such a detailed journal as always


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi kaya,thanks for taking a peek and commenting it is appreciated.
As well as loving my own plants and pics i love looking at other peoples to.
I had hoped to maybe be able to trade my seeds and that is why i got so detailed with it all in the first place really,but its looking like it may never happen to be honest.

Unless i can emigrate to Amsterdam that is as i don't want to break the law anymore than i currently am,but thats all speculation.
First i need to save up some hard cash before i can even apply and then wait for ages to see if i get accepted for immigration your talking years of saving and waiting for red tape really.

Many shops want my seed but it would seem they all want a load of my seeds for free.
This ain't gonna happen.
9 years of cross breeding to give my seeds away to some other company in the hope they will actually pay me.

Sounds like crap to me,so i will wait and share what knowledge i have and all that i know with you all.
If i ever do manage to get to the dam i will make my seeds available at a reasonable price with full info on their age i.e. date stamp the packets,born on etc,parentage,conditions and for say an extra pound or 2 include a full colour mini grow leaflet specific to each strain with pics from seed to weed and does and donts.

I am a pot geek.
Maybe we need a camp like band camp but only pot camp

Anyway heres the latest pics just switched the lights back on and all is fine the slight heat and tiredness stress they incurred yesterday seems to have gone away with letting them sleep for 8 hours.
In these pics i have shown all of the sites that i have fimmed and the results of fimming in high definition.

Also of note is the effect on the stems that fimming has as you can see i now have super fat and stout strong short stems which will form a great base for a strong many stemmed plant with little chance of it ever snapping.
If you wait to long to fimm and you have a long lower stem this can be a huge problem with bending or falling over especially outdoors or in strong fan currents once the plant has set with heavy buds collapse is a real issue.

Hope you all enjoy the pics as i enjoy yours,all comments are welcomed and appreciated including constructive criticism

Plants are 24 days old now from seed.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

On a slightly different note taking close up high res pics of your plants every day or 2 allows you to carefully inspect the pictures for any signs of problems or bugs like spider mites etc. effectively helping you to combat them especially in a small grow,you can eradicate them when there are only about 20 of them instead of 20,000 if you take daily pics and check them.

Even in a big awkward grow you could reach your arm down into the bush and take snaps to check for mites and other things you don't want and then inspect the pics on your pc at your leisure whilst zooming in.
Great for unknown bug id as well


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Plants are still growing like wild fire,so much so that i can see that some of the big leaves are becoming nitrogen deficient in the small pots.
I didn't really want to feed them until they were at least 4 weeks old but i have had to so i just gave them some babybio in a litre of water to help them until my ionics nutes arrives.

I am going to gamble on the best fimmed plant being a female as when i zoom in on it it appears to have the densest arrays of immature tric spots and use this one plant in the big pot and give it exclusive access under the 400 watt lamp whilst the others are moved out around the sides of the lit area.

I will give them one or 2 more weeks of veg and then repot them all including the best fimmed possible female which is going into my master plan pot

Heres todays pics,as you can see some of the bigger leaves are starting to show a lack of nitrogen.
And they also show some close ups of the mutation that fimming causes.
As you can see the fimed areas are already splitting into several tops including the usual 2 you get from topping.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey nat....looking great....thanks for the update.....love the details for the new growth.....instructive....


----------



## yurple (Jan 12, 2008)

sup nat, plants are lookin healthy!!....It's nice to see someone with experience who doesn't mind helping others without having 'pot snobbery'(those on this site know who they are)....

I will def stay tuned for this one...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for checking my grow out yurple it is appreciated.
I think you'll find a lot of guys here get so many pms each day that they may not have had time to respond to your messages.
As good a grower as i am,i didn't even know that what i did and have done for years was even called fimming until i came to this site

Stick with it and if someone doesn't answer you ask someone else.
In my experience with these forums taking it personally or getting angry just wont work and will only lead to bigger problems.

I am always happy to help those that i can when i can but to be honest i am subscribed to over 700 threads and sometimes i get lost in it so i may not see any notes left for me,this may have occurred if you had asked someone else for help,it may seem that they are ignoring you when in all reality they may not have seen your post or had time to reply to all the pms they get.
Some of the guys here probably have nearer to 10,000 subscribed threads.
I will bet that some growers here have to empty their pm boxs on a daily basis.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

hi nat, sorry for invading your thread, btw great pics
i have already topped these ak48 last week, and the 2 heads are growing back,nicley.
are these ready for retopping, i am wanting to top 2 of these, so they have 16 colas,min. if its poss, are these ready for topping, and can you topp more than the top bits, can you pull all the topps from a plant, if you know what i mean.
anyway ive let these vegg this time inbertween topping, when will they be ready for topping again.
View attachment 55855

View attachment 55856

View attachment 55857

View attachment 55858


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

If you only want 4 tops just top them as soon as you can see a little new node poking through between the leaves.
If you want several tops just remove 90% of the new node at a slight angle.
I dont mind people posting into my grow threads n fact i encourage it,its all about all of us and only adds a new dimension and conversation to my own thread which i like


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

hey nat what do you think of these, 2 weeks 12/12, there a bit behind, i topped 2 days before 12/12, but there getting there,i think.
i topped these 2 times, and on a few i pulled from all over the plants, tops from top and bottom,of the plants,every poss site., if you know what i mean, do you think these will need holding up?. thanks.



View attachment 55863

View attachment 55864


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Apart from their slight droopiness which you've said is caused by the cold in your area they look healthy enough to me.
As long as you stems are strong and fairly short you should be fine.
When you do tie of make sure that the plant is tied off loosely but securely so it can still wobble in the fans current
Most plants need to be tied of eventually i just prefer to wait until it has to be done rather than before.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

more pics, i only know how to post 4 at a time nat,lol. i get finger acke rolling down the page looking at all your ace pics. how can you post so many?, what do you use?.
View attachment 55875

View attachment 55876

View attachment 55877

View attachment 55878


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

i tied just one down yesterday, i put a screw in the pot, and used plant tie to hold it down, i only did 1 for a practice, and its fine.
i think ill just do 1 a day until there all done, all 6. then if they need doing more, then so on i will tie.lol
i just want to do it bit by bit, because i dont want to snap them, and if i do them all at once, ill prob. snap 3 of 4 knowing me.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

I been using photobucket select all function and then tell it to generate html code and then post the lot in a copy and paste function.
This is the second time i have heard of the scrolling screen thing i have my screen res set pretty high so i don't notice it suppose.
From now on i will post clickable thumbnails to make it easier for people.

Also what might be of help that a lot of peeps don't seem to know is if you click down on your mouse wheel whilst on any net page you will get an arrowed symbol appear and then you can just move your mouse slightly in which direction you need to go up and down or side to side in web pages,the further you move the mouse from the arrowed symbol the faster the auto scroll will move.


----------



## yurple (Jan 13, 2008)

Right on, I completely understand, I'll be starting my journal soon but I'll be checking in with yours as often as I can



natmoon said:


> Thanks for checking my grow out yurple it is appreciated.
> I think you'll find a lot of guys here get so many pms each day that they may not have had time to respond to your messages.
> As good a grower as i am,i didn't even know that what i did and have done for years was even called fimming until i came to this site
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I been using photobucket select all function and then tell it to generate html code and then post the lot in a copy and paste function.
> This is the second time i have heard of the scrolling screen thing i have my screen res set pretty high so i don't notice it suppose.
> From now on i will post clickable thumbnails to make it easier for people.
> 
> Also what might be of help that a lot of peeps don't seem to know is if you click down on your mouse wheel whilst on any net page you will get an arrowed symbol appear and then you can just move your mouse slightly in which direction you need to go up and down or side to side in web pages,the further you move the mouse from the arrowed symbol the faster the auto scroll will move.


no nat i wasnt been funny, the way you do your pics is just fine.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hi kaya,thanks for taking a peek and commenting it is appreciated.
> As well as loving my own plants and pics i love looking at other peoples to.
> I had hoped to maybe be able to trade my seeds and that is why i got so detailed with it all in the first place really,but its looking like it may never happen to be honest.
> 
> ...


Nice ass camera!...And the weed's alright too.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by it is appreciated


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

here are the ak48 that have been topped, there the same age as your ppp plants. would i be best pulling both top colas off, or should i take from different parts of the plants"lower heads". what do you think, 
i didnt want to top them again yet, because the last lot i did too soon,5 days after. 
sort of stunted, and didnt grow at all for 10 days.
so when do you think it would best to top, these again?.

View attachment 56165 i took from there peat pots and potted them on, into bigger pots, for now. and they seem a lot happier under the 250 hps.



View attachment 56168

View attachment 56170the ak seem a lot happier that the d.poison, to be topped. the d.poison dont seem very happy. i think there a more outdoor strain,i think.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

After the first fimm i then fimm all the resulting stems,lower stem and top stems as soon as i see enough of a new node to cut.
On the plants that have many heads already i have tried to cut them all at the same time to reduce recovery time.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

OK heres todays pics.
Growing like wild fire still,all plants are fimmed all over the place and these show the results with all fimms showing at least 4 new tops each as far as i can tell so far.

I am now putting pics in clickable thumbnails in case of people having slow connections and lower screen resolutions.

Also a great new triploid has shown itself and i am hoping it will be female.
If its male i dont care really as i will just use its pollen.
I can see now that the more that i breed with triploids it definitely is passed over to the next generation so it is a genetic trait and not as previosly thought just some random kind of mutation.

I have successfully passed the triploid gene from a sativa male into the pppxblueberry.
I have never seen a triploid from the pppxblueberry,ever,so it is a passable gene and i will attempt over the next few years to breed with the triploids only as i believe that this may well be the next step in cannabises evolution.
Three heads are always better than one or so i hear


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey Nat cool post. what are you using to say whether some plant is triploid or not? just curious....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Well the debate of triploids being impossible and them all only being whorled is a raging one.
I however believe that if a plant is whorled it is caused by conditions that were only pertaining to that plants birth and growth,so if it was only whorled how could it pass sativa triploid genetics over to a completely different strain that i created and have never ever seen a triploid from in years?

Obviously i have no evidence and i am not a skilled scientist and i have no proper tools to determine it but i can see that the trait is definitely passable so i can encourage this by eventually breeding triploid females with triploid males.

I have stored triploid male sativa pollen and i hope that this new trip is a female so that i can pollinate the trip female with the old trip male pollen.
If the new triploid is a male i will pollinate the best pppxblueberryxsativa female with the trip pollen and keep going until i get what i want from them.
Years mean nothing to me when dealing with weed


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the response...ahahahahah...yea like with everything else....documented or otherwise....the debate will continue. My understanding of the genetics of triploidism....in all but VERY rare cases....triploid are reproductively sterile....and are the result of a mutation as you say....the occurence meaning the are three sets of chromosomes in each nucleus....fundamentally, this would prevent it from being able to effectively divide and provide that triploid characteristic to any offspring.

from a genetics text - _Triploidy causes, with a few rare exceptions, sterility of the pollen (or a strongly reduced fertility). But the generation of triploids itself is relatively simple and is caused by the fertilization of a haploid egg with a diploid pollen or vice versa. _


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks for the response...ahahahahah...yea like with everything else....documented or otherwise....the debate will continue. My understanding of the genetics of triploidism....in all but VERY rare cases....triploid are reproductively sterile....and are the result of a mutation as you say....the occurence meaning the are three sets of chromosomes in each nucleus....fundamentally, this would prevent it from being able to effectively divide and provide that triploid characteristic to any offspring.
> 
> from a genetics text - _Triploidy causes, with a few rare exceptions, sterility of the pollen (or a strongly reduced fertility). But the generation of triploids itself is relatively simple and is caused by the fertilization of a haploid egg with a diploid pollen or vice versa. _


Yes i also heard that they hung the first guy that stated that the world was round but i can see with my own eyes that it is a passable gene


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 13, 2008)

haha that'd suck, your smart enough to be the first person to find out the earth is really round, and they fuckin hang you. Joe Rogan was right. lol if you have'nt seen Joe Rogan's stand up dvd from 2005, get it, or tivo it on showtime it comes on now and then, best stoner stand up comedy since jim brewer(white guy from half baked).


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> haha that'd suck, your smart enough to be the first person to find out the earth is really round, and they fuckin hang you. Joe Rogan was right. lol if you have'nt seen Joe Rogan's stand up dvd from 2005, get it, or tivo it on showtime it comes on now and then, best stoner stand up comedy since jim brewer(white guy from half baked).


I havent heard of him to be honest.
I usually watch kat williams but i will search for him on youtube and check it out


----------



## tleaf jr. (Jan 13, 2008)

i think i know wat your talkin bout


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

my strawberry haze had 3 heads and then 4 growing under, insted of 2 , it had 7 heads insted of 3. ive still got it now, i didnt have to top that one.
like the pics nat.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

here are the pics.



 sorry i ment i topped and 3 come back and it had 4 growing under them.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry Nat...I certainly do not mean to be disrepectful of your observations and experience. I am glad that you have convinced yourself that seeing a whorled leaf repeat itself in a successive generation confirms that the gene for triploidy has been passed. I guess I am not at that same level of certainty. walk on! its all good. 


natmoon said:


> Yes i also heard that they hung the first guy that stated that the world was round but i can see with my own eyes that it is a passable gene


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> sorry Nat...I certainly do not mean to be disrepectful of your observations and experience. I am glad that you have convinced yourself that seeing a whorled leaf repeat itself in a successive generation confirms that the gene for triploidy has been passed. I guess I am not at that same level of certainty. walk on! its all good.


No offense was taken mate once again text messages suck for conveying tone.
My point was just that many things are unknown about cannabis especially on the side of evolution and mutations and that many scientists have either speculated or only theorized about the whys and hows of this plant.
Even wikipedia states that much is still unknown about cannabis and its evolution and reproduction etc.

Take the original cheese for example,highly revered and kept secret and only available in clone form,for the real deal anyway.

Its also not a case of convincing myself that it is a triploid instead of being a whorled phyllotaxis or phyllotaxy it is a case of seeing a uniformed pattern through breeding into other strains that always stays the same.

Most whorled plants display all kinds of weirdness and oddities that change from one generation to the next i.e. whorling will produce random factors and different kinds of whorled patterns of leaf growth throughout further generations not just triploid.

I think you'll find that davinci said that plants do evolve to do this kind of thing to absorb more light and water.

What i am convinced of is that i can see uniformity from generation to generation.
If i am wrong time will tell in these further breedings and i will admit to it and post my findings with honesty.
I am not so proud as to not apologize when i am wrong or pretend that i was right when i am wrong.
You can rest assured that i will only post the truth as i see it and to the best of my knowledge and i am always open to debate on all of these matters.

We can never assume anything about cannabis and the fact that we have seriously bred this plant in all kinds of ways and shapes that is very unnatural,not to mention strains from all around the world that would have never been interbred,who knows what will come out.
I doubt that even god can know that.

I also notice that a guy sells his whorled/triploid plant seeds online for 20,000 dollars for 10 seeds.
You can rest assured that if i ever get to sell my seeds mine will be 1 pound each same as they were always going to be and the same as i paid for them when i first bought them.

I am not willing to accept that all triploids are non reproductive as all of their tests were done with chemically induced normal to triploid solutions and whorled plants and none of the circumstances or plants were natural triploids or even natural whorled plants.

Anyways as i said before you can rely on me to tell the truth about how they develop and study the pictures yourself to see how it develops.
If the triploid effect starts to change into a single stem as the plant matures i will concede that it is whorled as whorled plants always end up losing the three leaf patterns and returning to a single stem.

The male that i had did not revert to a single stem and i think that this new baby will also not revert to a single stem


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey Nat.....thanks.....I think I hear what your saying. And pardon me if I am continuing down a path that is a misinterpretation of what you are saying but.....I am interpreting that you have linked the expression of whorled leaves to triploidy. It was my understanding that any measure of _n_, 2_n_, 3_n_ or 4_n_ can only come from electron microspsy....and not the outward expression of any one particular gamete/gene? Or am I totally missing your point?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

No your not missing my point at all.
As i previously said i have no scientific evidence and i have not had a electron microscopic procedure done on any of my plants to confirm or deny their triploid status.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

ok.....thanks....it is a very interresting line of investigation.....and I have now peaked my interest to add this to my reading....I look forward to following your continued progrsss.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> ok.....thanks....it is a very interresting line of investigation.....and I have now peaked my interest to add this to my reading....I look forward to following your continued progrsss.


I appreciate your questions and doubts and i have them also but i like to steer on the bright side and if the worst happens then ohh well kind of thing.
Even if i can get a whorled pattern to appear with a lot of uniformity and regularity in a breed this will be cool as three heads are better then one


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh totally, I agree.....and I understand that path.....it keeps things moving forward....and that is a good thing........no mater what the underlying aspects might or might not be....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

OK just gave the plants their first haircut to allow good light penetration to all of my fimmed areas.
They will probably sulk for a day or two now but they will soon bounce back with many new tops.

I can now get some better pics of all the fimmed areas for you to look at.
Suspected triploid has not been fimmed but i have trimmed the top leaves of and bent the lower leaves down to achieve good light penetration.

One plant has produced 7 new tops from one fimm and the obvious 2 that grow from any kind of topping so 9 tops on one stem where there was previously only one.
I have marked them out with numbers as you can not see the back of the plant in a pic


----------



## natmoon (Jan 14, 2008)

Not much to report really.
Plants had their first haircut last night and they recovered in a matter of hours and not days which is good.

They are beginning to look like the fat stout bushes with many stems that i wanted them to be.
They look small now but in a couple of weeks,3 at the most i hope,they should be ready to be put into 12/12 after i do their final fimms in about 4 days time at the most.

If you only fimm once theres no reason to have to wait for so long but most of my plants have already been fimmed many times on every branch and node and will be done one more time each yet so they need recovery time and time for the new growth to appear.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Todays pics.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey nat....looking great man. And as always...GREAT pics 

I look forward to watching those 5 heads develop!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey nat....looking great man. And as always...GREAT pics
> 
> I look forward to watching those 5 heads develop!


Thanks for taking a look snowwhite,appreciate it.
Hopefully those 5 will be 25 after the next fimm in a few days time


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh....too many heads......I'm scared! hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh....too many heads......I'm scared! hahahahahahahahahaha


Yeah loads of heads
They have 2 more weeks now before i 12/12 them so i don't know if i will reach 50 tops in that timeframe or not but im not waiting any longer.
As long as its somewhere between 30 and 50 i will be happy.
Fimming a lot is great but it takes ages.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 15, 2008)

hey nat,,nice,,not only are you a wealth of knowledge,,but those are some lush looking plants man,,nice job,,how long have you been at it,,if ya don't mind me askin

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

HoLE said:


> hey nat,,nice,,not only are you a wealth of knowledge,,but those are some lush looking plants man,,nice job,,how long have you been at it,,if ya don't mind me askin
> 
> Keep om Growin
> 
> HoLE


I dont know much about technical stuff to be honest but i been growing hippie stylefor a long time.

I was trained as a child and paid for catching frogs and spiders for makeshift bluecoalbag greenhouses.
I am 35 now and i started when i was 7.

Theres still much i don't know though and i love to look at everyone else's pics and info to.
I just try to give the best advice i can to my knowledge base.

Thanks for stopping in hole your support is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

These pics show how fast the fimmed areas grow back when the plant is very young.
These are now 30 days old from seed and if you dont fimm them and trim them they grow straight up a lot quicker and taller,but this is not what i want.
I want them short and fat with many tops.
Takes longer but yields much more and also will allow me to take the outer tops of each plant earlier for a more up high,then i will take the inner tops a week later and then the most inner middle tops a week or 2 later for a super stoney smoke.
Period of darkness at the end will only be used on the stoney smoke inner buds


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Nat. as always, cool clear and instructive pics! your specific technique is something that you have developed and refined over time with practice? looks great....thanks for the update!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in tahoe your always welcome.

What are your opinions on young cannabis plants looking asimilar to young spiders?
Do you think they know/have evolved to attract them so that spiders will protect them from bugs and moths,butterfly's etc. and that this shape encourages and attracts spiders to lay their eggs on them in the wild?

This is something that i believe but also have no proof or evidence of and i like to hear other opinions.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in tahoe your always welcome.

What are your opinions on young cannabis plants looking asimilar to young spiders?
Do you think they know/have evolved to attract them so that spiders will protect them from bugs and moths,butterfly's etc. and that this shape encourages and attracts spiders to lay their eggs/nest/eggsack home??? on them in the wild?

This is something that i believe but also have no proof or evidence of and i like to hear other opinions.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a full form follows function person when it come to nature and its adaptations and evolutions. However, as I get older, I am also more and more convinced that there is more going on than just that. Your specific question? never thought of it that way.....but that doesn't change its potential as a possible explanation.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Well cannabis would be a plant that definitely wouldn't want to attract butterflies or moths as they lay larvae that eat green leafed plants and the buds.
But the moths etc. will come anyway,so they need a defender bug.

They don't require flying creatures of any kind for pollination.
The spiders would attract birds to feed on them,birds which in turn would eat the seeds as well as the adult spiders.

When the birds crap the well fed spider meat poop out they spread a fair few fertilized seeds.
Seems like cannabis may have adapted to that circle of life as a means to protect itself from bugs and to attract a food supply for a seed dispersal system that can fly a long way and spread it out.

Just another of my crazy theories though


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 15, 2008)

wow... nice fim! Im going to fim one of my plants soon... i hope i get that many shoots


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck i missed....

nice job, you will enjoy these bushes !!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

> blonddie07 wow... nice fim! Im going to fim one of my plants soon... i hope i get that many shoots


Thanks for commenting and taking a look.
I see no reason why it wont work for you.
The only real trick is not to over or underfimm




> BIGMIKE13 fuck i missed....
> 
> nice job, you will enjoy these bushes !!!


I sure hope so
Thanks for stopping in and comments


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 15, 2008)

You seem to be an expert on fimming...I fimmed one of mine just for an experiment but only two heads came out just like when I top. What did I do wrong? Does this happen sometimes?
Oh yeah and I did when it was 3 days into 12/12(I know you're not supposed to do that but it was just for experimental purposes) do you think that had anything to do with it?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> You seem to be an expert on fimming...I fimmed one of mine just for an experiment but only two heads came out just like when I top. What did I do wrong? Does this happen sometimes?
> Oh yeah and I did when it was 3 days into 12/12(I know you're not supposed to do that but it was just for experimental purposes) do you think that had anything to do with it?


It is probably because you have taken of a bit to much and the fact that your in 12/12 as well.
Here is what i try to aim to take of when i fimm.





As you can see the plants were very small when i did this first.
Pots are not much bigger than small plastic vended coffee cups.





This plant is very small here and i have zoomed in a lot.
The actual amount i have removed is about the size of a matchead and i always do it when they are only weeks old to get the best amount of splits.
They seem to mutate into more tops a lot easier when they are very young.
Try to leave as near as you can to about 10-20% of the tip on.
Using bonsai scissors and a magnifying glass makes this job a lot easier


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok cool...Mine looked just like that. I think it was b/c I was in flowering already then...Thanks for the info, appreciate it. I'm fimming all my plants next grow.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Best of luck with it blaze.
You may still find that the extra tops may still grow out of the cut area,just more slowly.
Sometimes the cut tips look like shit but they still grow some new tips.
You can see in this pic that it appears to only be growing 2 new side tips same as a normal topping but after a week or so its turned into 5 tops.
I can see this only with a magnifying glass or zooming in in high res at that stage.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok here is the latest pictures.
Tomorrow i will do their final fimm,they then have 2 weeks of veg to recover and regrow and then they go to 12/12 regardless of how many tops have appeared.

At the moment its looking more likely to be about 40 tops on the best ones and between 20-30 on the others by the time i go to 12/12.
I would wait longer and do what i said and go for the 50 tops and make sure i had 50 but i am running low on medicine so they have 2 weeks only.

Pics show fimmed areas with some zoomed shots showing the new growth and the amount of new tops that are beginning.
Tomorrow i will get the magnifying glass out and snip the really small tips of with bonsai scissors and try not to over snip.
This is very difficult when they are such small tips but i don't have the time frame to wait any longer


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 17, 2008)

nat your the man his fimming tips work


----------



## natmoon (Jan 17, 2008)

I take it your plants have responded well goatamine


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 17, 2008)

i dont have plants


----------



## natmoon (Jan 17, 2008)

Heres some pics for today.
Not much to tell really.
No problems so far,everything is splitting up nicely and reforming into new heads.
14 days left till 12/12.
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 17, 2008)

love your shots....its like to can smell the air and feel the texture.....thanks for the update!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for checking them out tahoe
As to air quality,how many of you guys live in highly polluted areas?
Do you have to filter the air pumped into your grow areas?

My mate went to L.A. and he said it stank really bad compared to our country side area anyway and that he and his missis bought face masks when they were out and about.
Ive never been so i don't know if he was exaggerating or not but he said it damn stunk there of fumes.

Anyway for those that don't know weed doesn't like polluted air if you live in stinky polluted areas make sure you filter the air as you would your water as bad air will also make your yield lower.

Where i live its just smells like cowshit


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

More pics basiclly.
Everything is fine so far and i am happy with them.
I may invest in a 400watt mh/hps conversion bulb next time though to see what i can really get them to do.
2 more weeks and i will give the plans out for my new grow pot so anyone can build it.

All of the fimmed sites have responded brilliantly and i am glad that this new cross hasn't made me look dumb in public and died or performed badly in any way shape or form.
Only one seed never grew the albino.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 18, 2008)

yours are growing mych faster than my friends nat he is using a 1000watt hps is thaT TOO MUCH LIGHT or is it another factor you think?

im talking about the fimmed spots and new heads


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> yours are growing mych faster than my friends nat he is using a 1000watt hps is thaT TOO MUCH LIGHT or is it another factor you think?
> 
> im talking about the fimmed spots and new heads


I only give my plants sips of water when they require it.
Flood once a week.
And i use an 80/20 mix of soil to perlite.
This is a lot more work as i have to water them more often but the amount of air in the soil is greatly increased which helps and also these are my own f1 hybrids,from fresh carefully harvested and looked after seed.

True pure f1s as a general rule are 25% better at everything,including the end buds strength.
Good f1s are often cloned continually for their extra potency and vigor and never reseeded by commercial growers.

I also am using blue lights and red lights at all times.
2 cool blue fluro tubes and a dual spec hps,i think it makes a genuine difference and is worth the extra layout to have blue and red spectrums all the way through.

Having a 20% amount of perlite in the soil means that my roots always have air and can never become sodden and heavy soiled.
It also helps to stop soil souring from over watering.
I use filtered water and live in the country so i have very little air pollution in comparison to some areas which also helps.

I have heard the theory that sometimes to many lumens can be damaging to young plants but i dont know to be honest as i have never used any other powerful lights.

Its more likely that he has over watered them and i think this is the main reason for stalling seedlings.
Make them search for water by giving sips on one half of the pot whilst the other side is drier and alternate the sides of the pot you water on.
Flood them only once a week.
All the above is only what i do and i have no evidence of anything


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

Heres tonights pics.
As you can see the are now needing to be fed.
I have just given them a light watering with a light feed of babybio mixed in just enough to keep them healthy until Monday when the ionics soil grow and bloom nutes will be purchased from a local store.

Ive chosen ionics as people seem to like them yet they are fairly cheap still.
A large move up from using miracle grow and tomorite anyway.
Hopefully i will get some better results from using decent feeds and not burn them all.
Im going to slowly introduce them and see how it goes.

All of the fimmed areas are now growing nicely but there will not be 50 tops in my time frame.
Maybe if i had a mh bulb and started them in an aeroponics kit i might be able to achieve this in the time frame that i had.
Still plenty of tops though and all healthy so i aint complaing.


----------



## slycathawaii (Jan 19, 2008)

Never thought of that...Damn...I wear bifocals now....Be fun to play with.Nice camera work...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

slycathawaii said:


> Never thought of that...Damn...I wear bifocals now....Be fun to play with.Nice camera work...


Sorry?
What exactly are you talking about dude?
I got that you liked the pics,thanks for that,but i don't know about the rest of what you said


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 19, 2008)

Those are looking GREAT!!! And some really great pics too!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 20, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Those are looking GREAT!!! And some really great pics too!!!


Thanks for checking them and commenting 1puff it is appreciated.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

looking really good, and thanks for all the great pics.
you inspire me nat, keep up the good work, and teachings.
here is the one with 3 heads. and every plant im flowering are all female so far 7 of `10.
what do you think?.

View attachment 58818

View attachment 58819

View attachment 58820

View attachment 58821


----------



## YaPeRs (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi peeps just me again no 1 
keeping me eye on this 1 like u guys
i hate starting from seeds & sexing ,but ha some one,s gota do it 
looking good the seeds are i just wander why peeps use soil still ??
i just thout rok cubes & ph water in a warm place ,, soryy if im moaning i just hate soil ,, 
enny hows looking goooooooooooD


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

good for you.
but thanks for the moan.
what are you growing?.


----------



## YaPeRs (Jan 20, 2008)

lol hi ummm i cant spell well so bear with me ok ,,,,,,,
i started with 10 lowriders 2# 10 euforia feminised & 10 big budda cheeese
sounds like alot (( of wich it iS lol )) but i hate starting from seeds so i thout a few breeds ,, so enny hows i ended up with 5 lowriders females &5 cheese females
iv kept 2 males 1 lowryder & 1 cheese to back cross ,,got about 60 new cuttings from all the females &nearly ready to harvest lol ,,,love this site ,, O & im new here ok


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

didnt you get any hermies.
why dont you start a thread.
cos this is nats grow.j.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 20, 2008)

thought i couldnt spell.lol any pics of your plants.
like i said start a thread.


----------



## YaPeRs (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry nats lol ill move on start a journal even thanksssssssss lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL.
I couldn't be assed to do any pictures today.
To tired and to stoned.
I will do some tomorrow.

Plants have begun to smell a lot already,in the proper way not just in a green leaf kind of way,so i have been able to identify the sweet fruity putty bud plants even without sex showing yet by rubbing the top leaf.
What i mean is that because i crossed this plant with a mostly sativa some are coming up mostly sativa even though they had a pppxblue mother and some are very sativa looking structurally.
I am looking for a plant that smells and looks like pppxblu but has the structure,height and tightness of a good sativa.
Some are looking very sativa but i am hoping i will get a couple of plants that are a good mix of both.

I have succeeded though in taking this smallish pppxblueberry low yielding but great smoke and fimming it without it getting stressed by crossing it with the sativa.
I now hope that i will get some bigger yields and still have a great smoke from it.

Pics will tell as we go along.
Feel free to have debates in my journal anytime
I really dont mind.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 20, 2008)

wow they are looking good natmoon
Id say you spoiled us the last few days with pics we can live without them for tonight, cant wait to see how these turn out!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow they are looking good natmoon
> Id say you spoiled us the last few days with pics we can live without them for tonight, cant wait to see how these turn out!!


Its one of those i cant be assed days lol
I am glued to the chair with computer chair lock pot


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok heres a few pics from earlier today.
Not much to say apart from everything is fine with them,i was to lazy to go and buy any ionics feed.
Babybio will do for a few more days

All fimmed areas have recovered well but i am not going to bother doing any more as i think i have enough and i have to many plants really.
Im sure some will be male though so they will be culled for their pollen as time goes by.

Clickable thumbs from now on for those that are on dial up


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Well i have just cycled to my nearest hydro store and found out that my areas water is in fact a hard water area.
I had assumed that it was not as the water looks really clean in comparison to city water,so much i still don't know

Anyway the lady was well cool and gave me a tester kit for ph which says the water in my area is between 7.4 and 7.6 ph which is pretty bad for plants apparently.
So i reckon my plants are really going to buck up now i have some real nutes and some of this organo acid formula to bring the ph down.

Anyway the lady reckoned that this tailormade solutions growers-ark formula was better than ionics so i bought a bottle of veg and a bottle of bloom for soil.

I am going to go and do some water with the ph kit and then feed them in a bit and i will take some pics of it all and post them up later.
I am very happy to find out that my plants will grow even better and bigger now i can sort out the water and add some decent nutes to them.

I was already happy with my plants to be honest but it would seem that they can and should do even better with this little lot.
I still cant believe that i have been feeding them with bad water all this time.
What a dork

Loads of pics later


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

looking good nat.
how often do you feed for 12/12. i feed my plants,in flower bio buzz organic,every 4 to 5 days or so, can i feed more?.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good nat.
> how often do you feed for 12/12. i feed my plants,in flower bio buzz organic,every 4 to 5 days or so, can i feed more?.


I am just going to feed what it says on my bottle which is every 3rd watering


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

so if watered every 3 days i only need to feed every 9 days.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> so if watered every 3 days i only need to feed every 9 days.


Sounds about right.
But thats only according to this bottle of food that i have,you may be able to get away with more or your certain plants may need less.
All strains are different,some suck up nitrogen like its milk whilst others will be burnt to bits.

My strain hates all nutes so far and i have always ended up burning the plants so far.
I have just fed these plants with the new nutes so for all i know it may burn them.
I am hoping that with this new ph testing stuff and using filtered water they will be all right though.
Pics will tell over the next week.

I am a total noob when it comes to using advanced stuff like this so i may well kill all my weed yet for all i know.

I am also going to water with molasses once a week just as i did before during the whole flowering cycle.
I use 1 heaped dessert spoonful in 3 litres of water.

P.S. On my bottles it say use 3/5ml per litre,i being me lol,have used 5 ml per litre as i want to figure out if i can use this kind of feed at full strength or not on my exact strain.
If they show any signs of degradation i will flush them straight away


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 22, 2008)

remember to adjust ph after you add your nutes, a lot of the flower nutes will lower your ph.

i have the same problem with water through a softener and have just now got a r/o system, hope this helps.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> remember to adjust ph after you add your nutes, a lot of the flower nutes will lower your ph.
> 
> i have the same problem with water through a softener and have just now got a r/o system, hope this helps.....


Yeah man i didn't even need the organo acid to get the correct level with those nutes.
The nutes brought it down from light blue to light yellow on their own which is cool.
At least i still have the organo acid though as tap water fluctuates apparently and could be a lot worse next week than it is today.
Thanks for checking in bigmike and for the tips.
Both of these nutes i have just bought have ph lowering stuff in them


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phat plants nat. Amazingly earyly chrytall development. 

Hey i read one of your early posts about f1s being 25 percent better at everything. Do you know if anything Nirvana would be F1? Peace.

Whats the price on a eigth of pppXblueberry?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Phat plants nat. Amazingly earyly chrytall development.
> 
> Hey i read one of your early posts about f1s being 25 percent better at everything. Do you know if anything Nirvana would be F1? Peace.
> 
> Whats the price on a eigth of pppXblueberry?


Dunno i never sell weed,its all for me.
Plants may look bigger than they actually are in the pics.
I keep them short and fat.
If any seed is f1 they will state it on the packet and you still have to get lucky enough to have f1s that are not just clones of the parent plant and actually a good mix of the 2 parents


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh you dont sell??got it. Yeah they look really bushy and crazy healthy, i hope my outdoors look as beatiful when time comes around. So they should say f1 right on the description right? And where did you get your PPP?

You have to get lucky? so i could just get a couple shity f1s because of seeds made from clones arnt as good as seeded plant crossed with a seeded plant??? or what?

Hope im not pestering the fuck out of you.peace.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope i have never and will never sell weed until its legal.
Its not worth the hassle


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok anyway the plants have all shown mild tip burn already after only a few hours just the same as they did with miracle grow.
So 5ml per litre of water is out of the question for my strain.
I will reduce it to 3ml per litre from now on and see what happens.
I am a little disappointed but roll with the punches and flush them through.
Pics arriving in a bit.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok heres some pics.
Tonight felt like a real effort to even bother for some reason.
Even i am bored of looking at my own leafs

I switched the flash of for a couple of shots so that you can notice the mild tip burn that has come from their first feed of the new nutes at only 5ml per litre.
I will go down to 3ml and see what happens next time i feed them.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey man....cool pics, and thanks for the update. in the three pics of what looks like a single plant with protruding top? did you clip a node below the top? sorry....just not sure what I was seeing.....everything is healthy and growing good! thanks again!


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nope i have never and will never sell weed until its legal.
> Its not worth the hassle


hmmmmsweet


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man....cool pics, and thanks for the update. in the three pics of what looks like a single plant with protruding top? did you clip a node below the top? sorry....just not sure what I was seeing.....everything is healthy and growing good! thanks again!


That was the plant that showed 9 areas from 1 fimm.
When it grew some big new top leaf on the main stem i cut them off to allow light penetration through the centre of the plant.
Here is some pics traveling through what i did as best as i can remember anyway.


----------



## email468 (Jan 23, 2008)

looking damn good!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers for dropping in email i will check into your grow after i do the pics
I am just about to take some new pics.
Its 1 day after i fed them with this new grow formula and they shot up in only one day from it.
I now have to many plants and at this rate of growth i have decided to put them to 12/12 tonight so i can move any males out of the best lit areas and get to work on the best female examples.

Got the new pots today and hope that my adaptions that are basically an amalgamation of several already tried and tested methods will help to speed growth to the buds whilst still growing in soil


----------



## email468 (Jan 23, 2008)

not too much action over on my journal. i have an upcoming trip so i started flushing - probably will harvest in the next few days. i picked some off the bottom and wow - what an awesome soaring high - just how l like it!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

I will pop in and take a look anyway dude see how your going with it


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok heres the pics.
Feed is awesome and the best i have ever bought anyway was supposed to be 10 quid a bottle but i got a good deal on it

It has burnt all of my leaf tips as i thought it would but i wanted to see what i could get away with as usual.
I used 5ml per litre which was the maximum recommended dose to see what they would be like.
Obviously not so good

All though they have shot up considerably i didn't want tip burn.

I will reduce it to 3ml per litre from now on and if that still causes new tip burn i will reduce it to 2ml per litre etc.

I have decided to start to flower them now as they are just growing to big to quickly and i am already out of space.
I have all i need for the new pots and all though i am sure of the sex from their smell and zooming in on the most densely populated immature tric sites i am to paranoid to commit to guessing sex by zooming in with the camera and i will wait now for them to start to show the old fashioned way.

If it turns out that the camera was right and the sex can be determined by zooming in on the tric sites the next time i will go with it.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey nat....great pics...those plants are looking really nice....lovely form!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey nat....great pics...those plants are looking really nice....lovely form!


Thanks for taking a look snowwhite.
They are in the dark right now for 24 hours to help to induce flowering a bit quicker.
I have my eye on 2 possible females that i want to transfer into my new pot ideas.
I was originally going to just use 1 big pot but now i have decide to use 2 smaller ones to be directly under the lamp as i think for my space it will work out better than one huge pot.

Full details of pot idea will follow as soon as i can see a few pistils to confirm what the camera seems to portray.
Some males can be really resinous so i have to be careful not to end up with 2 males in my new pots

Some new pics later


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah, I hear ya bro....I have similar pot dilemas as well....I've actually got a massive range of pots now. I finished off my first grow in big fuck off 15l tubs (with fem seeds) and I've been prgreesively working down in size.

Next batch of clones I cut, I'm tempted to put one or two in a 15l tub and the rest in 6l pots and see how they go. 6l is the smallest I've gone so far.

I like to use quite tall pots to maximise on my space.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I hear ya bro....I have similar pot dilemas as well....I've actually got a massive range of pots now. I finished off my first grow in big fuck off 15l tubs (with fem seeds) and I've been prgreesively working down in size.
> 
> Next batch of clones I cut, I'm tempted to put one or two in a 15l tub and the rest in 6l pots and see how they go. 6l is the smallest I've gone so far.
> 
> I like to use quite tall pots to maximise on my space.


Well my new pots are full of hundreds of little holes all over them and all though i aint willing to reveal it yet and spoil my little journal story that might give you a good idea on what i am trying to achieve


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Well my new pots are full of hundreds of little holes all over them and all though i aint willing to reveal it yet and spoil my little journal story that might give you a good idea on what i am trying to achieve


no idea man, well, I assume it's to allow more air to the roots, but I'm intrigued to see what you're up to mate.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> no idea man, well, I assume it's to allow more air to the roots, but I'm intrigued to see what you're up to mate.


I just think it will be so much better than normal pots and not cost very much for soil growers.
As soon as they show pistils i will give all the details.
Air is the key


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 24, 2008)

natmoon nice journal man. good luck


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok plants are telling me that they have outgrown their pots in a big way due to so many stems.
I have flooded and drained them and will repot them tomorrow.
This is why they look a bit droopy.

I will have to repot them into slightly larger pots until they show sex before i move the best 2 females into the large pots directly under the lamp then all the others will just get shoved around the area and hope for the best.
Best males will be boxed when their balls drop and i will save their pollen.

The 2 new large pots are slightly to large for my tray so i will also have to buy a new tray.

One of the pics shows how much they have grown from the little fimmed stumps into 5 new stems.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey Nat....nice pics...plants looking good.....good luck with your tranpotting.....cheers!!


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Nat good luck man!! tomorrow I was thinking of transplanting my 5 ladies also.. they are 1 week into flowering.. do you think it's a good idea Nat???


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> Yes Nat good luck man!! tomorrow I was thinking of transplanting my 5 ladies also.. they are 1 week into flowering.. do you think it's a good idea Nat???


I always transplant my plants.
I always let them fill the small pots with roots before i do it and i usually transplant twice during flowering but this is a pain in the ass and i wont be doing it anymore for the outside area plants.
I will only transplant these this one time now and hope for the best.

The 2 best females will get the best spots under the light as i have no room for anything else and they will essentially get three transplants even though they will only be in the next size pots for a week or 2 until they show sex.

Because i have fimmed them so much they are becoming root and pot bound so i have no choice.
Usually i only fimm them once or twice so its ok but with so much fimming and the fact that the pots they are in are the size of coffee cups its no good anymore.
I think having a tight root ball helps to get a tighter bud and a shorter fatter plant but it may be hearsay for all i know,but ive always done it.
If you think your plants are root or pot bound you should repot them


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 24, 2008)

ya I am not too sure... the 5 males that I there out I took a look at their roots.. there is a bit more room for them but I do see this being an issue prob within the next 2-3 weeks. Right now I am using 3 gallon buckets and I am thinking about the 5 gallon pails. Man I am just not too sure if I should re pot or not.. Take a look at my grow journal and let me know what u think if you don't mind.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 24, 2008)

Blueberry2008 said:


> ya I am not too sure... the 5 males that I there out I took a look at their roots.. there is a bit more room for them but I do see this being an issue prob within the next 2-3 weeks. Right now I am using 3 gallon buckets and I am thinking about the 5 gallon pails. Man I am just not too sure if I should re pot or not.. Take a look at my grow journal and let me know what u think if you don't mind.


I have mine in very small pots.
1 pint at the most pots
Their next home will be 6" pots forever
The 2 best females will get the bigger pots and even they are only about 1 gallon or so.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 25, 2008)

good to know about you dont need massive pots.
nice pics.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah i don't know if people have realized how small my plants are.
They are like bonsai weed plants but they may look big in a picture.
I don't let them get big until they show me sex
Those indicaxsativa seeds i planted the other week are taller than the fimmed plants as they are only a single stem.
I will put a pic up later that shows how small they are.
As soon as i give them large pots they will shoot up


----------



## bunique209 (Jan 25, 2008)

What is the difference between fimming an topping?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

bunique209 said:


> What is the difference between fimming an topping?


In topping you take of the whole top.
With fimming you leave a bit of the top on,about 10-20% of it so it mutates into many tops instead of just 2


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 25, 2008)

here is one ive multi topped many times, its only 7",and has many heads.
topped many times 2 to 4 times all over the plant.
thje plant is now flowering, and has been for 2 weeks now. btw, its a girl.View attachment 61010

View attachment 61011

View attachment 61012


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 25, 2008)

yester day nat, when you said to flush, my bigger plants in flower.
i think the plants were curling, due to hot temps, ive lowered the plants today, and they seem better.
also just gave water with some super thrive.
that stuff is like magic.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah hot temps can cause it as well
My plants have all perked right back up after their flush through last night


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 25, 2008)

hye nat how do u like to show sex....do iu take clonjes from ur pklants then do it or u 12/12 them or what?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hye nat how do u like to show sex....do iu take clonjes from ur pklants then do it or u 12/12 them or what?


Well i had tried to guess from taking hd macro shots of my plants leafs immature tric sites and trying to judge their density and tric counts to ascertain their sex but i haven't enough confidence in that method yet so i just showed them 24 hours of darkness and switched them to 12/12 till they show.
I grow many plants as i know that some of them will be males and some of them will be crappy.


----------



## dippy (Jan 25, 2008)

great stuff nat excellent shots keep it coming


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 25, 2008)

gotcha man 
1 more question ....how long u usually veg them for?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> gotcha man
> 1 more question ....how long u usually veg them for?


4-6 weeks ideally for my cupboards height because of fimming.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

One of my plants has gone weird.
Dunno what it is at this stage.
Heres the pics of it anyway.
Will post up more pics of everything else tomorrow as im of to bed now


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

haha your right man that is a wierd lookin plant if i do say so lol

Out of curiosity(spelling sucks haha) witht eh way u fimm them and such how much is ur average yeild when u have like 6-8 tops colas?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> haha your right man that is a wierd lookin plant if i do say so lol
> 
> Out of curiosity(spelling sucks haha) witht eh way u fimm them and such how much is ur average yeild when u have like 6-8 tops colas?


Yield depends on strain really.
The pppxblueberry was always pretty small but very strong.
My indica gets the fattest.
I will no longer weigh the buds as it open me up to possible negative scrutiny.
The more tops the more yield basically.
This is one 36" stem off of my indica you will have to work out how much you think it weighs for yourself


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

nice nice so u siad to fimm them when they have 4 sets of fan leaes and then fimm those tops ..right?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> nice nice so u siad to fimm them when they have 4 sets of fan leaes and then fimm those tops ..right?


I just think that that gives a better short stem when you do it at that level.
And yes fimm the fimms when they regrow


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

k ill be back i have to go get some scissors and start snipping haha


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok heres todays pics.
Nothing special to report apart form the weird growth.
Still waiting for them to show sex properly so i can move the 2 best suspected females into their new homes.
All is boring really but well


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice Nice natttt

so i topped some of my babies today... how often does it take for them to make the new tops ...(im using bubbler and 1000w MH light) .. in ur opiononthat is...(spelling :-/)


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> Nice Nice natttt
> 
> so i topped some of my babies today... how often does it take for them to make the new tops ...(im using bubbler and 1000w MH light) .. in ur opiononthat is...(spelling :-/)


Should be real quick in areo with that bulb,quicker than mine anyway.
Best of luck


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

like a cpl of dayz or so sir?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

I would say a week with your setup until you see some proper new stems.
Stumps will be visible within days


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

so Nat...did you figure out what that weirdness was? otherwise....things looking pretty good huh?!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> so Nat...did you figure out what that weirdness was? otherwise....things looking pretty good huh?!


Not yet mate still just letting it grow out so its more easily identifiable.
Isnt something i have ever seen before.
Ive seen cabbaged leafs before but not with seemingly yellow fluffy balls
Yes everything is going well apart from that and some slight tip burn from trying to add my new feed at max strength.
I knew that was foolhardy but i wanted to see if my strain would tolerate it after being crossed into the sativa.
Didn't work lol

Flushed after 12 hours and they are back to fine again.

I think it was worth doing as the previous pppxblue would probably have been seriously burnt before i crossed it with the sativa so at least i know now that its nute tolerance level has gone up.
I am reducing the nute to 3ml per litre next time and will see how they take to that


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

nice to see that almsot all your plants are doing good and alll is well bro.... pics today?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> nice to see that almsot all your plants are doing good and alll is well bro.... pics today?


Yeah all is fine and the weird thing is still growing and the plant that its on is still fine.
I will do some decent pics later


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

great ... looking forward to it i am


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Well not much difference since yesterday really,the cheese ball thing hasn't grown enough for me to bother taking any more pics as it look virtually the same really.
I am getting impatient now waiting for them to show sex though.
I need to repot asap but i cant/wont until they show sex.

All going well really just a bit boring waiting for flowering


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey man..

im sure the andswers to ese questions are in ur thread in the pages i just dont feel like looking for it haha .. how long u veg these things and how long have they been flowering...(srry for the impatience trying to learn a song on my guitar is all )


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 27, 2008)

looking good nat, how many have you got in vegg and 12/12?.
never seen anything like that coming from a plant, what you think, hermie?male?.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good nat, how many have you got in vegg and 12/12?.
> never seen anything like that coming from a plant, what you think, hermie?male?.


I think it may be a polyploidal male but it may just be some kind of growth,will have to wait and see what happens to it i suppose.
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

> hey man..
> 
> im sure the andswers to ese questions are in ur thread in the pages i just dont feel like looking for it haha .. how long u veg these things and how long have they been flowering...(srry for the impatience trying to learn a song on my guitar is all
> 
> ...


The bigger fimmed plants are 40 days old from the day i planted the dry unsoaked seeds into soil.
The other smaller outside ones are indicaxsativa and i planted them in a takeaway box a couple of weeks ago.

Because the inidca crosses are not fimmed they will grow much more quickly upwards but only have one top.
These other plants get dotted around the outside of the area for experimenting on and they give me an extra eighth or more and a few seeds if they are any good.
In the end only the best 2 ppp crosses will be under the main lamp,all others will be shoved here and there.
Been in 12/12 for only a few days


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 27, 2008)

some pics of the plants,that ive topped, at diff. stages of 12/12. what do you think?.
this topping, takes longer.
but well worth it.
thanks for all the help and advice.
i had a good look today, and with the light probs, i had, when i left the wife in charge. 
well after having a good look, i think i will have any hermie probs, hope not anyway.
even the 3 fem seed arjans strawberry haze seem fine.
lets hope it all stays good.
View attachment 61843



View attachment 61845

View attachment 61846


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

All looks ok to me.
I think a lot of hermi talk is just worrying over nothing.
They don't herm out that easily


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks.
how long have you been flowering the 40 day old plants.
i started some on the same day, and i have 4 in flower, 3 ak48 and 1 d.poison.
they are only 6 to 8 ", but have been multitopped 2 times now.
due to there small size,and flowering, how much will each 6 to 8" plants,harvest under 600hps?.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey NAT did u check out that lil dexperiment im doing bro .. look at the bubbler ww and the soil ww .. they look so different and they both only 8days old


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

I have fimmed mine a lot so they are a bit slow to show sex.
One of my best hopefuls has 18 tops.
I have no idea how much you will yield but you should see at least another 12" in height during flowering


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

I have just found another plant with the same oddness on and this ones even bigger.
I am thinking that fdd may have been right with his bleached cabbaged leaf idea or it may also be spider eggs as someone else said i ripped a bit of it of and there is no pollen or juice of any kind,just all dry really.
If its spider eggs they've already hatched or been dried up by the lamp.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, that crap looks crazy!!!! Let us know what it is when you find out...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

Fdd was right the growths are some kind of bleached cabbaged leafs.
One of them has grown out but still with noticable weird yellow bits on its sides.
I think this may have been caused by fimmming a bit to close to the tip and having them to near the hps.
I will post some pics tomorrow as i cant be assed right now.

One of my best plants is a definite female showing a single pube so far and tomorrow i am hoping that my other largest plant will do the same.
As soon as they do i will repot them as they desperately need it and are pot/root bound big style.

I still haven't bought an additional drip tray so it will all be bodged through for the minute but i will provide full info and pics on it all tomorrow as i go along as well as the new pot idea,that may not be new.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 29, 2008)

sure you didnt breed the ppp with sweetcorn?.lol
thats funny its happened to 2 plants.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> sure you didnt breed the ppp with sweetcorn?.lol
> thats funny its happened to 2 plants.


LOL.
Yeah is a bit weird but believe it or not one of those bits has grown out into a leaf.
Will take some pictures later.
Can you imagine them making my sweetcorn illegal


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 29, 2008)

hold up .. are u flowering them right now or are u still in veg?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hold up .. are u flowering them right now or are u still in veg?


I started 12/12 a couple of days ago


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 29, 2008)

ohh i bet ur excited from them to start showing there lady parts huh


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> ohh i bet ur excited from them to start showing there lady parts huh


Yeah one whole pube lol
Enough for me to repot them though.
They are seriously pissed at being in coffee cup sized pots now due to the fimming,just to many roots and to many stems for little pots.

Busy preparing the new pots


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok heres the info and pics from the new potting idea.
For all i know this has already been done by someone else,if it has i haven't seen it.
Anyway heres all the gumpfh in case you want to try it for yourself
Everything that i used and why.

Ok so i am loving a plant that only gives small yields,so what do i do?
First cross it with a tall sativa that i know to be strong,take those seeds and grow them out and see whats the best and looks a bit lanky like a sativa but still smells like the pppxblueberry.

Take pots that are designed for water features and full of holes,one mini pond pump and a sponge,cut some holes in the pipe and slice the sponge in half to stop the soil and perlite blocking up the pipe.

Stuff the pipe into the sponge and place on the bottom of the pot.
Fill with an 80% soil and 20% perlite mix and a packet of water absorbing crystals.
Add one female plant,stick it under the light and you have an aero soil grow that should hopefully help these low yielding plants to give huge buds and grow more quickly.

Thats about it really in basic terms.
I will answer any specific questions as best as i can for anyone that wants to ask them.

I have never done this before so i am not recommending it and it may suck so stay tuned and check the pics to see how it goes.
If you want to try it right now by all means do so but don't blame me if it gives poor results.
I see no reason why it will give bad results but you never know

Pics may not have come out in the correct order as i wanted them to but i cannot be assed to re-sort 29 pictures html code.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 29, 2008)

nice idea man. Can't wait to see how it turns out. The plant you have choosen is a beauty. Are you going to tie any of them branches down at all? That pot would make it very easy work and the plant looks well suited for it....just a thought.

Just so I understand. That's an air pump yeah and not a water pump going through the sponge?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> nice idea man. Can't wait to see how it turns out. The plant you have choosen is a beauty. Are you going to tie any of them branches down at all? That pot would make it very easy work and the plant looks well suited for it....just a thought.
> 
> Just so I understand. That's an air pump yeah and not a water pump going through the sponge?


Yeah man its an air pump pushing air through the sponge directly underneath the main root ball.
I never tie branches until i have to and will continue to trim away leaf thats blocking bud sites.

I do tuck and push leaves out of the way and wait until they are fairly lage before i cut them away though.

I really don't think cannabis needs all of its leaves in a controlled environment and i want to end up with sticks of bud with as little leaf on as possible.

I know that leaves collect light and make sugars but its always a trade off,if the leaves are using the available nutes and light then the buds get less.

I would rather snip fan leaves as they get in the way and enhance growth to the buds and the tiny bud leaves that are tric covered.
I do this over the whole flowering period and try to take only a few leaves here and there so as not to cause stress


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> sure you didnt breed the ppp with sweetcorn?.lol
> thats funny its happened to 2 plants.


It grew out into leaf.
Just cabbageified fimmed nodes bleached by being to near the hps


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

quick question so your trying to breed a low yielding plant? just curious if I read that right as that would be a first for me to hear lol..interesting though


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> quick question so your trying to breed a low yielding plant? just curious if I read that right as that would be a first for me to hear lol..interesting though


All the best weed is low yielding.
Didn't you even know that lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

So far so good no signs of any transplant stress at all and the plant seems to be loving its new home.
All of those holes in the sides of the pot will allow the soil to be constantly aerated and the water crystals will allow me to water less.

I wont be putting an air pump on the other basket,just that one to see how the weed compares to the plant in the pumpless basket.
I am hoping that the holes in the baskets will be enough,if they are noticeably different i will buy one large pump and a splitter for the next grow


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

All is going well.
The main plant seems to be loving its new basket and is is spreading out nicely.
I have a good vibe about growing in these holeymrgreenbaskets.

No signs of stress at all from the transplant and i am sure that having air pumped in directly under the rootball is going to work a treat and i think that even 24 hours in this basket has made a great difference.

I have moved all suspected males to the worst lit positions and all suspected females to the best.

The camera technique seems to have worked with all of the plants that had the most immature tric spots so far turning out to be females.
I have confirmed so far 2 males and 3 females.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 31, 2008)

your grow area is packed to the rafters like mine.
its all good. what do you say natmoon.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey nat....I am really curious to see what your roots do when they reach the edge of that pot and all the holes. Roots seek out their boundaries and I am wondering if they will know their boundary in that pot. I suspect not and they will start coming out of the pot. It'll be very interesting to see what they do anyway and should be quite telling about the behaviour of roots.

What are your thoughts on this??


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 31, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey nat....I am really curious to see what your roots do when they reach the edge of that pot and all the holes. Roots seek out their boundaries and I am wondering if they will know their boundary in that pot. I suspect not and they will start coming out of the pot. It'll be very interesting to see what they do anyway and should be quite telling about the behaviour of roots.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this??


I THOUGHT THAT.
I HAVE ONE OF THE POT THINGS, IN MY POND, FOR UNDER WATER PLANTS, AND THEY HAVE LOTS OF ROOTS CUMMING THROUGH.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 31, 2008)

hey Nat...looks good. what a wonderful collection of growing you have....looking very good indeed. I like the idea of the basket....I would think it will imrpove plant performance....

regarding roots and the holes...my clones which are in pots with the holes in the edge of the bottom. The roots have poked out but retreat......I have not seen this to be a problem?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for taking a look and comments guys,it is appreciated.
I am going with the thinking that all though the roots will eventually expose themselves through the holes as soon as they are exposed to the intense light they will grow very slowly indeed on the outside of the basket.

If anything the light will show them their boundaries and the roots that do come through will hopefully turn hard and collect a bit more oxygen or do nothing at all once the tips are exposed or as tahoe said they may well just retreat.

Yes the area is packed at the moment but i am sure i have at least 7 males in that lot so they will be culled and the best male will be boxed.
All runt females will be moved around the area and just left to grow me a few smokes with all of my maximum efforts going into the 2 main plants.

Eventually there will be 2 baskets under the 400 watt hps.

The baskets allow for maximum air and maximum drainage,the main downfalls of soil are lack of drainage and lack of air.
I have tried to eliminate those problems.
Stay tuned to see if it works or if i end up gutted


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 31, 2008)

NAT!!
I love it im gunna try it on some of my newly g-nated seeds tommorow man!!

smart u are.. i like it anddd....

yes i kno my nutes problem is takin care of itself at the moment haha .. i added the nutes the container said for "vigerous, fast growing growth" haha and i guess it was totally stupid for me to add that much in their already hah but evrything checks out ..PH is good.. 6.6 ..temp is good .. 74 grea.t. hmmm foods here!!! bbl lol bye bye!

GOOOO PATS!!!!!!! 36-21 W over the Giants hehe


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 31, 2008)

hey nat 

20 tops on 1 girl 

HELLS TO THE YEAH!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> NAT!!
> I love it im gunna try it on some of my newly g-nated seeds tommorow man!!
> 
> smart u are.. i like it anddd....
> ...


Yeah i tip burnt most of my plants by trying new nutes out on them a week or so ago.
Thanks for the compliments.
Hopefully this technique will give people who only want to use soil an extra boost


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hey nat
> 
> 20 tops on 1 girl
> 
> HELLS TO THE YEAH!!!


My 18 heads plant is growing balls unfortunately but i will save its pollen as its strong and looked good and responded well to fimming and has a lot of tric spots on the leaves.
The one in the main basket has only 14 tops but that will do


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 31, 2008)

that sucks about the balls but it seems like you got enough plants itll be ok


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok i can confirm that the camera technique for checking trics to determine sex does not work very well if at all.
One plant that i thought would definitely be a female because of its immature tric spots is growing balls.
I am happy though as i will use it to breed with as it will obviously be very strong.

Everything else goes well though my "first to show" female plant loves the air basket and is responding nicely.
Not much else to tell really so heres some pics to make it less boring

Male plant.
Looks good though for a male.
























And the rest of the bunch and some close ups on the main female.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn 7,217 views in 5 weeks and about 4 people that comment
Anyone would think that people come in look at my stuff but don't comment for some kind of reason or another
Photobucket complaining at me for using 25gig of bandwith,hilarious


----------



## Mendo420 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Damn 7,217 views in 5 weeks and about 4 people that comment
> Anyone would think that people come in look at my stuff but don't comment for some kind of reason or another
> Photobucket complaining at me for using 25gig of bandwith,hilarious


Yeah man...a lot of people just watch and follow progress without comments I find. If you put a picture of a hot chick in your avatar, this really seems to help with the comments  Or fat bud pics are quite a draw as well 

Looking good and healthy though Nat....keep it going!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Yeah man...a lot of people just watch and follow progress without comments I find. If you put a picture of a hot chick in your avatar, this really seems to help with the comments  Or fat bud pics are quite a draw as well
> 
> Looking good and healthy though Nat....keep it going!


Yeah i just cant bring myself to pretend to be a women
Just surprises me how many views we get and how little comments.
Not even any haters

My fat buds will follow soon.
Thanks for checking in snowhite,it is appreciated


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah, can't wait for those buds man. Your girl in that net pot is going to be BEAUTIFUL!

btw...you just trying the one net pot this time, or have you got another one to setup??


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, can't wait for those buds man. Your girl in that net pot is going to be BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> btw...you just trying the one net pot this time, or have you got another one to setup??


I need another drip tray and then i will set up another girl in a diff basket but without an air pump and see if theres much difference in yield and potency and speed of growth with the air pump or if the holes are enough on their own


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

herd you can put a piece of hose in the soil, to get air to the roots, ever tryed?.
btw nat nice looking plants.
great pics.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> herd you can put a piece of hose in the soil, to get air to the roots, ever tryed?.
> btw nat nice looking plants.
> great pics.


Lol dude.
There is a hose in my soil inside of a bathroom sponge

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-28.html#post506955


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 1, 2008)

hold on ..? 

you put a hose in ur soil to get more air movemnt ...wudnt u clog the hose with soil? .. idk ..


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hold on ..?
> 
> you put a hose in ur soil to get more air movemnt ...wudnt u clog the hose with soil? .. idk ..


The hose has been holed and put inside a sponge to stop it from clogging.
Once the air pressure in the sponge builds up it will release the air.
The sponge will also allow the roots to grow into it


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry nat.
you have the wrong end of the stick.
i didnt mean you .
all i said is, 
ive read once,think from the grow bible.
that its poss, to get more air to a plants roots.
by putting a piece, of hose in the soil.
to get more air to the roots.

so your way nat, is it like hydro,but soil?.
all sounds good.
im having plant sexing probs, never had a male before.
only ever used fem seeds.
i only have to see one and then ill know.
would you have a look and see what you think natmoon?.
in thread called sex problems.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hold on ..?
> 
> you put a hose in ur soil to get more air movemnt ...wudnt u clog the hose with soil? .. idk ..


http://static.scribd.com/docs/9idox54rtokm8.swf?INITIAL_VIEW=width
think i read it in here.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> sorry didnt mean to offend, ill keep my gob shut next time, sorry.


No offence was taken mate.
What made you think i was offended


----------



## email468 (Feb 1, 2008)

the sponge and hose in the soil is a really, really good idea. did you say you were doing it or you were going to do it? would it interfere with proper drainage? sorry if you answered all this before...

i've never grown herb in soil but things like this make me want to give it a whirl.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

cheak out the grow bible thread.
think it says on there.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> the sponge and hose in the soil is a really, really good idea. did you say you were doing it or you were going to do it? would it interfere with proper drainage? sorry if you answered all this before...
> 
> i've never grown herb in soil but things like this make me want to give it a whirl.


Not all people.
I think that maybe i give the wrong impression when i dont mean to.
I dont mind people cross questioning me at all,ask away
Heres a link to the basket post.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-28.html#post506955


----------



## email468 (Feb 1, 2008)

as i was reading your directions one statement kept popping in my head...

natmoon is growing hydroponically with soil as his medium 

i thought that was funny as hell - or maybe i'm just high.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

soil hydro grow, bet it works.
might give it a try,with the 16 headed plant,i have had in 12/12, for 2half weeks,and it also needs potting on might try. sounds like a good idea.
but i thought the other day, you said that.
exposed roots,was a no,no.
wont the roots come out the pots holes.
i have one of them pots in my pond, with soil clay pebbles,to hold the pots under water, but still all the roots seep through.


----------



## email468 (Feb 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> soil hydro grow, bet it works.
> might give it a try,with the 16 headed plant,i have had in 12/12, for 2half weeks,and it also needs potting on might try. sounds like a good idea.
> but i thought the other day, you said that.
> exposed roots,was a no,no.
> ...


i think i remember someone saying the roots would either take a downward turn to avoid the light or retreat. exposed roots is a no-no but if the roots grow into the light - then that is their own fault!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> soil hydro grow, bet it works.
> might give it a try,with the 16 headed plant,i have had in 12/12, for 2half weeks,and it also needs potting on might try. sounds like a good idea.
> but i thought the other day, you said that.
> exposed roots,was a no,no.
> ...


You had tiny pots with major roots exposed.
I expect the small roots to shrink back into the soil as they near the intense light.
Those are 12 litre baskets i am using


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> as i was reading your directions one statement kept popping in my head...
> 
> natmoon is growing hydroponically with soil as his medium
> 
> i thought that was funny as hell - or maybe i'm just high.


Basically yes a kind of hybrid aero/hydro/soil grow to maximize growth.
If i had a mh bulb in veg they would have been better


----------



## email468 (Feb 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> If i had a mh bulb in veg they would have been better


i don't see how - they look great as is!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't see how - they look great as is!


Being grown from seed with a hps bulb aint to good for them
Apparently this ballast that i bought takes mh or hps bulbs which i didn't know so next time it will be very blue during veg


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a nice male plant here that i will refer to from now on as gimpoidliercarbonbasedshiteformicusasslickinggetawaywithanythingdowhathelikes plant.
When he is big enough i wont use him to breed with i will just bin him because hes crap.

Instead of using any kind of poisonous substances to get some seeds i will just do the old fashioned way and use the *best* males and breed properly in the way that was intended and weed out the males as i go along so as not ruin any biodiversity with chemical interference of any kind.
Chemicals really do make a mess of things especially people.

My seeds will be pure and proper and untainted by any kind of crap and not have a tendency to become a hermaphrodite at the slightest sign of stress.
I will make the best seeds i am sure


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

The airbasket is working great as the pictures show the plant loves it.
I induced stretch over the past few days by raising the lamp up a bit higher and i have now re-lowered it to get them fat.
The pics show the female in the basket and my most tric laden and darkest male that i will use to breed with.

I am going to take a clone off of the female in the basket and store the males pollen to breed with as i want to smoke all of this weed.
I have decided to build a small veg box that will use a 125watt cfl with a proper reflector.

The air basket is definitely working if anyone else wants to try it i cant find anything wrong with the plant at all and it is twice the size already of my other plants.

























































The best male in the respect of tric count anyway.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

prettttty plant nat haha


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> nice plant it looks happy, never seen flowers, with like that white petal under the flowers, if you know what i mean.
> are the big plants more stavia?.
> what ever they are they look great.
> good to know about the root thing.
> ...


The plant has sativa and indica in it.
It was the biggest and strongest female and it also showed sex first so i chose it for these reasons.
The smell also smelled like pppxblueberry but its height looked sativa like.
This is why i crossed the sativa into the pppxblue for extra size as the original pppxblue was a fairly small plant.
If you take a magnyfying glass and look for the males with the most immature tric spots on their leaves this will be your best male.

The male will have to start dropping pollen and you need to collect it when it does.
What i do with males is leave them with all the other plants and then when their balls look like they are seriously beginning to droop down but have not yet opened i give it one last feed and box it up and seal the box.
The male will finish itself of and when its all dried up remove it from the box, way away from your grow and cut the main stem of from the pot.
I then place the male stems into another clean smallish white box which i then seal right up and shake it gently to make the pollen drop off.
Leave the box for a minute or so and then open it and carefully remove the male stems you'll find that most of the pollen has fallen onto the bottom of your box and is ready to use or for storage.

The more hairs a female has the more seeds you can get.
You can pollinate a female when it has 2 hairs or 2000 thats up to you.
I usually do it at about 4 weeks as there are plenty of fresh white hairs by then.

I have a much higher ratio of males this time around as well and i think it is from using a hps for veg.
I wont be doing this again and will use a mh bulb from now on and i am going to build a small veg box for clones and seedlings


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> prettttty plant nat haha


The prettier the female the better


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

on the ak48 i killed today,it had a few lots of what looked like dead yellow burst pistals that looked like they were drying out.
would that mean the male, has let some pollen on the females?.
or it it too young , it was under 3 weeks 12/12.
but the top growth was slow, due to popping.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

i find males seem bigger and smell twice as much.
would that be right?.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Its unusual for a male to drop pollen that early i would say but its possible.
Males grow quickly but i haven't seen them smell more than females.
If you look closely at a plant with a magnifier of some kind you will see white spots on the leaves these are immature tric sites.
The more of these the better


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

here are the pics,of what i thought was the male, that my of exploded a couple of balls.
any views,the plant is in the bin now.
View attachment 64526

View attachment 64527


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The airbasket is working great as the pictures show the plant loves it.
> I induced stretch over the past few days by raising the lamp up a bit higher and i have now re-lowered it to get them fat.
> The pics show the female in the basket and my most tric laden and darkest male that i will use to breed with.
> 
> ...


In case my new pics get lost and unseen


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

my venus/orange bud. what i grew/bred on my very first grow by acc, when i didnt know what was what.bud, are my frosteyest plants, they have 1 16 heads and 2 has 10, they seem my smellyest,or maybe its just cos they have been topped most, and is a kind of defence mec. like you said before?.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

how far along u usaully veg them b4 u start seeing sex?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> my venus/orange bud. what i grew/bred on my very first grow by acc, when i didnt know what was what.bud, are my frosteyest plants, they have 1 16 heads and 2 has 10, they seem my smellyest,or maybe its just cos they have been topped most, and is a kind of defence mec. like you said before?.


I thought you meant when the plants had flowered.
Whilst there is no proper female bud then yes the males do stink more.
I do think that its possible that a plant that has been attacked in any way may produce more chemicals as a defense measure.
Thats another reason i continually remove leaf throughout the whole cycle of veg and flowering but never so much at once as to stress the plant.



> how far along u usaully veg them b4 u start seeing sex?


I have never vegged for long enough to get preflowers but apparently its anything from 4-6 weeks as a standard but i think it really depends on the strain


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The airbasket is working great as the pictures show the plant loves it.
> I induced stretch over the past few days by raising the lamp up a bit higher and i have now re-lowered it to get them fat.
> The pics show the female in the basket and my most tric laden and darkest male that i will use to breed with.
> 
> ...


Todays pics


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 2, 2008)

air basket? ... where u pick that up @?


----------



## dormgrownnugz (Feb 2, 2008)

I love me some blueberry.. great grow so far natmoon. Hope I can be successful like this in the future.


----------



## cheech505 (Feb 2, 2008)

nice plants man they look heatlhy


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 2, 2008)

Man those babies looking SWEET!!! I got a bb i will b harvesting in a week or so! Really good pics too, nce camera...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

innovative growing going on here. beautiful plants and that cauliflower thing growin out of your plant looked delicious too.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking a look guys and taking the time to comment it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Just took some close up shots of the only male i am going to keep.
I think the shots show why it was no good to try to identify sex from zooming in on immature tric spots as these males have almost as many as some females.
I think the males look good though so heres a few decent snaps of the new father of the next lot


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 3, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> how far along u usaully veg them b4 u start seeing sex?


3 weeks, but they were a little behind due to multi toping.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I thought you meant when the plants had flowered.
> Whilst there is no proper female bud then yes the males do stink more.
> I do think that its possible that a plant that has been attacked in any way may produce more chemicals as a defense measure.
> Thats another reason i continually remove leaf throughout the whole cycle of veg and flowering but never so much at once as to stress the plant.
> ...


all my new plants in 12/12 are 1 and 3 weeks 12/12.
i have 5 more to sex.
i havent been looking for preflowers, in vegg, just into 12/12.
anyway thanks for the male plant pics.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah thats a good male i think.
Looks kind of cool really.
Its a shame i have to box it up to die sometime in the next few weeks


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2008)

I hear a lot of people around the forums wishing they could take better close up pics so here are my cameras settings that i use for close ups.
I use the pasm setting and then select these manual settings with the flower symbol selected.
*A, f4.0,1/125,-2.0,iso64,flash on,auto focus on,7.1mp.*

After i have taken the shots i go into photoshop and select resize image then i just change the image resolution from 450 to 750.
This doesn't change the image but does allow you to zoom in with photoshop without it getting blocky or losing quality.
I have to do this as i only have a 7.1mp camera.
If you have a 10/12mp camera you shouldn't need to do this.

When i have zoomed in with photoshop i use the crop tool to cut the section of picture out that i have zoomed in on and then resave it as a jpg image.

You still have to mess about with angles and lighting to get a good shot.
Sometimes i spend ages getting some good shots.

I have now found a small section of a corner in my cupboard that allows me to take good shots up close with the macro settings.
If you have the wrong lighting everything will either appear to dark or the flash will obscure the part of the plant that you are trying to capture.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Todays pics.
Cleared out most of the males.
Some that i am sure are males but may not be so i have left in for a few more days just in case.

2 that i thought were females are also males.
So far i have 4 good females and 1 scabby female.
So out of 37 plants i have 4 good females and 1 scabby one with it being possible that there are more females but unlikely.

This new strain has been more difficult to tell them apart until its plainly obvious.
I am keeping the best male until he is almost ready to pop then he will be boxed and his pollen saved.

The plant in the airbasket is loving it and beginning to fill in nicely.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## natmoon (Feb 4, 2008)

Todays pics.
Looks like i definitely have 2 different phenos as to what they will eventually smell,taste and look like who knows.
One is very sativa looking and the other is very indica.

I have decided to save one of the indica looking males and the best sativa looking male and cross breed them and inbreed them with the females on the next grow as i will save their pollen and only pollinate just a couple of hairs at the bottom of each female on this grow.

I am going to clone these 2 new types and seed the next grow with the saved pollen.
Ive noticed that i also have a double headed triploid female.
Seems to look like 2 tops that haven't actually split and are joined together as one head making a strange looking top.

I noticed that another guy here also had the same thing happen with a triploid.
Looks like its just 2 tops to me that have grown as one like a Siamese twin kind of thing.
They may yet grow out of each other.

Airbasketed plant is growing like the clappers and is twice the size of my others.
Air delivered to the root ball is definitely helping even in soil.
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 5, 2008)

Plants are growing nicely.
Nothing major to report.
The airbasket plant is far outperforming normal pots.
All though the airbasket is a bigger pot the buds are developing and fattening much more quickly than my stuff in normal pots.
A few shots of the best male that i have kept as well


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks awesome natmoon!! Nice thick and bushy!!


----------



## Esso (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn fine thread natmoon, appreciate the heads up


----------



## natmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for checking in guys and taking a look,it is appreciated.
Hope you enjoy the pics and the info.
Airbaskets really do work.

I can guarantee that these buds will be very good unless i ruin them
The 2 different phenos are from the same cross but the one in the airbasket looks to be sativa dominant.

I will get one of the fat short buggers in another basket soon.
I have to buy a large drip tray and move shit around though as the airbaskets are a lot bigger than i usually use.
More pissing about lol,right now im of to bed though as i have been awake for 24 hours at least now


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 6, 2008)

hey nat things are lookin so nice, they turned into bushes sence i was last here Love watching plants go from veg to flower what a fun thing to watch!!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2008)

man you know how to run that cam,,those are some of the nicest clearest pics I've seen on here,,,I didn't go back in the thread to find this but did read before,, just forgot,,is that sponge you covered also in the air basket,,man that plant looks healthy as an ox,,ingenious idea,,nice growing and camera work natmoon,,good luck all the way

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres the info and pics from the new potting idea.
> For all i know this has already been done by someone else,if it has i haven't seen it.
> Anyway heres all the gumpfh in case you want to try it for yourself
> Everything that i used and why.
> ...





> HoLE man you know how to run that cam,,those are some of the nicest clearest pics I've seen on here,,,I didn't go back in the thread to find this but did read before,, just forgot,,is that sponge you covered also in the air basket,,man that plant looks healthy as an ox,,ingenious idea,,nice growing and camera work natmoon,,good luck all the way
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE





> kayasgarden
> hey nat things are lookin so nice, they turned into bushes sence i was last here Love watching plants go from veg to flower what a fun thing to watch!!


Thanks for taking a look kaya and hole and taking the time to comment.
It is appreciated.
They are starting to look more like something to smoke now and hopefully it will get a bit more interesting once the buds get fat

I have quoted the basket pics as its a git to find them in all of these pages.
Yeah i made holes in the end of the air pipe and cut the sponge almost in half and then put the pipe into the middle of the sponge so that it cant get blocked up.

Also the sponge will store a lot of air of its own and when it builds up it should release small air bubbles.
I used a basic bathroom sponge that cost me 19p,pump was 6 pounds,basket was 1.79.
I am pretty sure that you could easily get away with having no pump and just using the airbaskets.

Obviously the pump and sponge gives a lot more air and deliverers it straight underneath the main root ball but even the basket on its own gives a hell of a lot more air than a normal pot.

These baskets are basically just cheap pond baskets for aquatic plants.
Roots do start to come through the sides of the basket but it seems like they just stop growing when they realize theres a lot of light.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 6, 2008)

Your plant look wonderful, with arms everywhere!!! Did you top them?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Your plant look wonderful, with arms everywhere!!! Did you top them?


No i used the fimming technique instead.
Only 80-90% of the top is cut away at an angle in the hope of causing many new tops instead of just 2.
Thanks for taking a look and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

Heres todays pics.
Nothing much to report really.
Everything is going well and the plants are starting to produce trics quite well already.
The airbasketed plant is growing like mad.
I am going to take a few clones from the lower sections of both phenos sometime in the next week or so.
Still a bit boring really until the buds start to fatten


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 7, 2008)

very nice Nat....looking real good man


----------



## Esso (Feb 7, 2008)

I SWEAR i can smell em!


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 7, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in guys.
They look pretty good and tric laden for only 10 days since they showed sex.
Only another 46 days,maybe more,and i will have some fatness to smoke i hope.

The mother plants were totally tric laden and the father was a dank dark green triploid/whorled mostly sativa plant that stunk with visible trics on it.

As this will be the f1 i am expecting f1 vigor in size growth and tric density.
This is why i am also going to clone this one so that i can stabilize it more quickly and easily and because its looking like it is going to be so strong that i want a clone to keep toking on in the future as the future breeds may be nothing like them.

I will also cross this strain back into my own mostly indica in the future.
On the next grow i will be using some new seeds to cross into my stuff.
I still cant make up my mind which strain to use so i have to put a lot of thought into it and see what needs or could be better with this new stuff and choose accordingly when this lot has been harvested


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 7, 2008)

what can i say nat.
ace my friend.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

> crazy-mental what can i say nat.
> ace my friend.





> 1puff2puff3puff Damn!!!!!!


Thanks for stopping in guys,glad you liked the pics.

I have decided to buy some seeds from subcool tga for the next grow.
I have chosen quirkle after much thought and many strains to choose from.
I am hoping to cross breed with them and also keep the strain pure.
Hopefully i will get a male to make this easier.

I can now 100% say to soil growers that the airbaskets are very good.
The roots do poke through but then cease to grow any further after about a cm or 2.
Only some little tips are present.
I am thinking that this is also good as the tips will also be able to gather oxygen and possibly co2.
I think the worst thing about soil is lack of oxygen.
These baskets eliminate that problem and they have worked well for me.

My airbasket plant is now twice the size of the others and is loving it.
If you check the little plant that i put into the basket only 10 days ago and then look at the size of it now and consider that i only have 1 400 watt hps and a couple of shop tube t8s then i am sure that you guys with 600/1000 watts+ will be able to get even better results from them.

Loads of air,all the way through,perfect drainage all the way through.
Works i promise and guarantee it


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 7, 2008)

how big do they make aire pots and where do you get them, like can you buy em at wal mart or you need to go to hydro shop?


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

what an awesome experiment! great job natmoon!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 7, 2008)

I would also like to know where i can purchase these?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

All the info is below and what is used.
The baskets are just pond baskets for aquatic plants,pump is a mini fish tank pump,sponge is just a bath sponge.
I would expect that a lot of hydro stores or garden shops would stock these kind of pots and pumps.
Click on the below link for photo details and info on equipment used.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-36.html#post528165


----------



## natmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok here the last night for the male.
His balls are to big and he can no longer be trusted with the females

I am going to let him finish himself of in his own little box and then collect the pollen when hes dry and save it for the future.
I think hes a pretty damn good male and its a shame i cant let him grow to full potential.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## Esso (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi natmoon. Could you please explain your technique for storing your pollen? It's just that i thought, even refrigerated it had a shelf life of approx 1 week only. I would love to store mine longer if i knew how! Many thanks 

I love a male plant by the way, we see far too few of them and your pics are stunning.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are some big balls! thanks for the pics, like Esso said, we dont see too many so your pics are very cool and interesting too look at.


----------



## email468 (Feb 8, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Those are some big balls! thanks for the pics, like Esso said, we dont see too many so your pics are very cool and interesting too look at.


to be honest - i've seen enough male plants to last awhile


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

Esso said:


> Hi natmoon. Could you please explain your technique for storing your pollen? It's just that i thought, even refrigerated it had a shelf life of approx 1 week only. I would love to store mine longer if i knew how! Many thanks
> 
> I love a male plant by the way, we see far too few of them and your pics are stunning.


There are several ways to store pollen.
I just found that keeping mine in a sealed container with a bag of silica gel works just fine for the short periods that i store for anyway.
The best method as far as i know is vacuum sealed bags that are then frozen.
I am going to use my pollen in the next 3 months.
Ive never noticed any storage problems before.
As far as i know its air and moisture that make pollen unviable.
Remove those factors and you can store it for years,as far as i know anyway.
This is not something that i know for sure though and i am no expert on pollen storage


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Those are some big balls! thanks for the pics, like Esso said, we dont see too many so your pics are very cool and interesting too look at.


Yeah thought that some people might like the male pics.
That male is dark and has blue/black leafs.
Looks really good in real life.
I will use his pollen on the next grow.
Thanks for taking a look and commenting it is appreciated


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, sitting here at work I decided to go through all the pages of the grow.

Veryyy nice idea with the air basket. 


I plan on selectively breeding as well once I get more seeds.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Well, sitting here at work I decided to go through all the pages of the grow.
> 
> Veryyy nice idea with the air basket.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to read it through and comment.
Hope you enjoyed it and got some ideas for your next grow


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah thought that some people might like the male pics.
> That male is dark and has blue/black leafs.
> Looks really good in real life.
> I will use his pollen on the next grow.
> Thanks for taking a look and commenting it is appreciated


Hows it smell bro? Same as a female flowered plant or different? I was always curious.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Hows it smell bro? Same as a female flowered plant or different? I was always curious.


Smells sweet and sickly and green.
If i let it go all the way through to full maturity it would smell better and have more resin and trics on it but it has to go in case it pollinates this crop


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

No yea of course, I hated having to chop the 2 males I had. One of the ones I chopped was healthier then the rest. Good luck bro!


----------



## ADDICTED (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, Im New To This Site And The Grow Thing. First Off What Type Of Camera Are You Using? Thoes Pics Are Bad Ass. 2nd, What Do You Do With Your Males? Some Of My Plants Are Growing Seed Pods And As They Do Im Moving Them Out Of The Grow Room. What Should I Do With Them? Is There Any Thing There That Is Smokeable? Or Should I Let Them Grow And Make Hash From Them? Thanks


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

ADDICTED said:


> Hey, Im New To This Site And The Grow Thing. First Off What Type Of Camera Are You Using? Thoes Pics Are Bad Ass. 2nd, What Do You Do With Your Males? Some Of My Plants Are Growing Seed Pods And As They Do Im Moving Them Out Of The Grow Room. What Should I Do With Them? Is There Any Thing There That Is Smokeable? Or Should I Let Them Grow And Make Hash From Them? Thanks


Im using a cheap kodak zd710.
Read through the faqs and people journals for all the tips you will need


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok took a clone in flower earlier and have planted it and bagged it.















Hopefully it wont die

Heres the latest pics for today.
Took some with the hps off and some with it on.
Trics are already building up nicely.
I think this is only day 12 of 12/12.

The plant in the air basket is twice the size of the other plants now.
I encouraged it to stretch by raising the lamp early on into 12/12 as i always like to collect the popcorn buds
Lamp has been lowered now for the past few days so it should get a lot fatter now


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent! Is this an Idica strand?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2008)

> robbie82 Excellent! Is this an Idica strand?


Its a hybrid that i have created myself over the years.
I would guess that its about 60% sativa 40% indica.
It was originally my own stable P.P.P. x Blueberry.
These are the result of crossing the pppxblue with my own mostly sativa triploid/whorled male.


natmoon said:


> Ok took a clone in flower earlier and have planted it and bagged it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 9, 2008)

pass da suga m8. its on your plants.


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No i used the fimming technique instead.
> Only 80-90% of the top is cut away at an angle in the hope of causing many new tops instead of just 2.
> Thanks for taking a look and commenting


Someone said the more you top them the weaker the weed is


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Someone said the more you top them the weaker the weed is


Someone only thinks they know what they are talking about
When my plants hit maturity you can make up your own mind from my pics


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> pass da suga m8. its on your plants.


Yeah man i would definitely pass you some sugar


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Someone only thinks they know what they are talking about
> When my plants hit maturity you can make up your own mind from my pics


Fuck man, I only topped one time because of what they said.

"each time you top it, you will lose potency"


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Fuck man, I only topped one time because of what they said.
> 
> "each time you top it, you will lose potency"


Maybe the strain that they use does lose potency.
All strains are different and some do not respond well to topping or fimming.
If you have a strain that does not respond well to topping it should always say so in the seeds documentation.
What is their logic to a loss of potency?
My stuff never seems to mind anyway and if it did i would grow some different genetics.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

Any strain that does better without topping or fimming should state the fact and if you cant be sure or it doesn't say whats right for your particular strain just ask the breeder or seedbank what they think about topping or fimming the strain that you have bought.

I am glad youve brought it up though as it was negligent of me not to mention the fact that some strains can perform poorly after topping or fimming though its as far as i know nothing to do with potency just that they take longer to recover and can grow slowly or become pot bound quickly.

THC content should and as far as i know always remain genetic and have nothing to do with the amount of stems that you have.
If anything you will trigger the plants defense mechs asimilar to supercropping as your basically attacking the plant,albeit in a constructive manner and grow even more trics

All this and everything that i say and do is purely my own ideas and speculations i am not an expert or a scientist.
Copy everything that you want from me but do it all at your own risk and always read the label


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my gawd, my mouth is watering looking at all those trichomes!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking damn good, Nat!!!! Man i wish i had you stash and camera, how many picsal you have on that!?!


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 9, 2008)

<3 TRICHOMES


smoke on...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

NAT dude ... lookin fukin fan-fucking-tastic bro. yummmmy

and crossin fingers for ur clone takin while like 3-4weeks flowering it looks like? haha


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> NAT dude ... lookin fukin fan-fucking-tastic bro. yummmmy
> 
> and crossin fingers for ur clone takin while like 3-4weeks flowering it looks like? haha


Nope its only day 12 of flowering
Clone should be fine(i hope)
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 9, 2008)

damn i wish people would mail me thier bus LOL


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey ya natmoon frig man your shit is really looking nice man... Listen I lowered my lights like you said.. Wondering if you can take a look and see if thats about the right height now.. thanks man!! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40199-first-grow-journal-blueberry-5.html#post536113


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

nongreenthumb said:


> Natmoon is such a good grower even his keys have trichomes








Two little weed crumbs in there lol
Looks at the bigger picture and you can see it...


----------



## COD4 (Feb 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Any strain that does better without topping or fimming should state the fact and if you cant be sure or it doesn't say whats right for your particular strain just ask the breeder or seedbank what they think about topping or fimming the strain that you have bought.
> 
> I am glad youve brought it up though as it was negligent of me not to mention the fact that some strains can perform poorly after topping or fimming though its as far as i know nothing to do with potency just that they take longer to recover and can grow slowly or become pot bound quickly.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, good to know...


----------



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Finally finished reading this entire thread from start. 
got hooked on needing to know how the sexing went after zooming on early trichomes.

Plants look great mate!

What type of shop are you planning on opening in a'dam? Bank or coffeeshop? 
That would be a dream mate! Hope it all goes well!
Let me know when u do open up , im planning on moving to holland in about 4 years.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

el1 said:


> Finally finished reading this entire thread from start.
> got hooked on needing to know how the sexing went after zooming on early trichomes.
> 
> Plants look great mate!
> ...


Would like to start of with just living there and having a website for my seeds.
If it looked good maybe move onto a seedbank or a coffee shop.
The laws are changing just lately though and some more conservative elements are gaining power and making moves against this so i don't know whats gonna happen really.

Thanks for taking the time to read through all this it is appreciated

Amsterdam is just a dream for me to at the moment anyway


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok heres todays pics.
Just some shots of the smaller plants that are in normal pots but the same age as the plant in the airbasket.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 10, 2008)

day 12 ?! lol nice dude

this is like 3 or 4 haha nothing has changed yet .. when well i see her lift her skirt up nat?! haha-(flowring 1000whps)


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice plants! 

What do you think of my plant.







21 Days from germination. Hope its female.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow them plants look strong! Good job man, I cant believe they look like that for such a young age! Great work bro!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> day 12 ?! lol nice dude
> 
> this is like 3 or 4 haha nothing has changed yet .. when well i see her lift her skirt up nat?! haha-(flowring 1000whps)


I only class my stuff as flowering from the day i first see a pistil not from the day i changed to 12/12.
I had no preflowers in my veg time so i switched it to 12/12 as i am getting impatient for some more juicyness


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Nice plants!
> 
> What do you think of my plant.
> 
> ...


Yeah man looking good.
MH lights are great,i need one


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Wow them plants look strong! Good job man, I cant believe they look like that for such a young age! Great work bro!


Should be some good stuff i reckon.
I cant wait


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 10, 2008)

1000Watt MH 

Theres 60 clones and that plant in the room.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> 1000Watt MH
> 
> Theres 60 clones and that plant in the room.


Sounds good.
I just don't have the space to do that many,i would love to though so i could have enough to make a decent amount of pure hash.
Do you have a grow journal?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I only class my stuff as flowering from the day i first see a pistil not from the day i changed to 12/12.
> I had no preflowers in my veg time so i switched it to 12/12 as i am getting impatient for some more juicyness


haha fukin a man!!!

thats what im gunna do then im not gunna consider it flowring till i see the pistils or balls

hmm u think like a week of 12/12 shud do the trick? .. they are ww and red shiva ...i kno diff strain take longer than others so ... u kno anything bout these strains?


----------



## el1 (Feb 10, 2008)

hey nat ! Wondering what you thought of the ppp?
how did it grow? Height etc?
And how long did it take ? And most importantly what was the high like?
Much of a body stone at all?
I'm growing it at the mo so any pointers would be much appreciated!
Cheers mate.


----------



## bertosolo87 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice grow,.... ive been watchin it for a bit now and i can say im impressed...... i like ur idea with the air basket..(genius) Its funny cuz i had a similar idea..(as far as getting more oxygen to the roots))...I was going to actually use 5 gallon buckets.. fill the bottom up wit some clay pellets and stick 4 pieces of pvc pipe along the sides of the bucket....dont know size yet.///allowing air to travel through the pipes...maybe a pump pumping air into the buckets..... good shit man....


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 10, 2008)

hey nat what size buckets are you using and about how tall do the plants get


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

Plants look amazing man.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

el1 said:


> hey nat ! Wondering what you thought of the ppp?
> how did it grow? Height etc?
> And how long did it take ? And most importantly what was the high like?
> Much of a body stone at all?
> ...


I like the ppp but i got bored of it and crossed it with blueberry.
The original ppp can get real big if you let it.
I couldn't ever let it so i don't know i have to keep my plants short and fat.
Maximum of about 40" height before they get burnt.
The original ppp is an up high really if you go by the published harvest times anyway,if you want it to start to degrade thc into cbd for a more stoney buzz just leave it an extra week or 2 longer than the stated flowering time.

Also the fact that i bought my ppp seeds a long time ago.
You may have different genetics to me unless they have managed to keep it completely pure so i don't know if your plants will be exactly like mine were or not.

I think the flowering times for the original ppp were 8 weeks,cant remember for sure.
I bought mine at least 7 or 8 years ago,smoked a lot since then lol

These plants are completely different from the original ppp as i have crossed them with blueberry and once stable crossed them just recently with my own mostly sativa.

Best tips for ppp is to fimm/top it a lot to get big bushy plants and don't go to heavy on the nutes


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

bertosolo87 said:


> nice grow,.... ive been watchin it for a bit now and i can say im impressed...... i like ur idea with the air basket..(genius) Its funny cuz i had a similar idea..(as far as getting more oxygen to the roots))...I was going to actually use 5 gallon buckets.. fill the bottom up wit some clay pellets and stick 4 pieces of pvc pipe along the sides of the bucket....dont know size yet.///allowing air to travel through the pipes...maybe a pump pumping air into the buckets..... good shit man....


Yeah man sounds good if you have the room for it.
I couldn't fit that in my cupboard though
You can get these air baskets from real little sizes to quite large,the ones i am using are 11.5" wide and 7.5" deep so nowhere near 5 gallons,i just don't have the room for anything bigger unfortunately


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hey nat what size buckets are you using and about how tall do the plants get


The baskets are i am using at the moment are 11.5" wide and 7.5" deep.
I can only allow the plant to grow up to a maximum of 40" in height not including the pot,hopefully they wont stretch that much though.
I have to keep them short and fat due to space restrictions


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

titleistbudz said:


> Plants look amazing man.


Cheers for taking a look and commenting,i appreciate it


----------



## wbinwv (Feb 10, 2008)

nat... I'll be starting a grow journal within the next 10 days. I've ordered some feminized PPP seeds. I'm going to scrog them. Your plants look great. Congrats. Can you tell me about your experience with PPP? Do you like the way it smokes? etc.. Thanks.


----------



## el1 (Feb 10, 2008)

cheers nat! ! !
Can't wait!
Also got some thai 100% sativa lol , im betting that thing is gunn get pretty tall too!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

wbinwv said:


> nat... I'll be starting a grow journal within the next 10 days. I've ordered some feminized PPP seeds. I'm going to scrog them. Your plants look great. Congrats. Can you tell me about your experience with PPP? Do you like the way it smokes? etc.. Thanks.


Well ive seen some ppp thats not so good and some that is awesome.
I notice that is also states on some sites that ppp has between 8-15% thc in it.
When i bought mine years ago they stated 13.1% thc but i think i got a good hybrid pheno as mine were always a lot more crystallized than others that i have seen unless that is they only had poor pics.
I thought that the original was ok but a bit of a harsh flavour so i cross bred it with a blueberry male and got lucky with a really nice couple of phenos out of it.

One is sour and piney like ppp but also more sticky with about 20% blueberry i would say and the hint of colour.
The other is a good 60-70% blueberry and only 30-40% ppp.
I prefer the 60-70% blueberry myself as its stronger and sweeter,smells a lot like fruit flavoured candy/sugary window putty.

Theres nothing wrong with ppp at all,its a great smoke,if your system isn't used to ppp then it will hit you hard especially when you first start smoking it.
Best of luck with it


----------



## natmoon (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok heres todays pics.
All goes well.
You can clearly see the superior nature of the airbasket in comparison to normal pots,don't forget all these plants are the same age as the one in the airbasket.
I will never use normal pots again after this grow except for when they are seedlings


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Feb 10, 2008)

Theyre looking great man


----------



## Oakey82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice man. Real nice.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for taking a look


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Airbaskets? Hmmmm I must have missed that in this thread, do you have pictures of them? Lemme look through it again for them.

Looking GREAT by the way.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Never mind I found them, lol........your a picture whore like me. Where did you get that little contraption?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Never mind I found them, lol........your a picture whore like me. Where did you get that little contraption?


Its an aquatic pot/basket for pond features and i got it from my local hardware diy store.
I hope to one day sell my seeds when/if i move to Amsterdam so all though its true that i do love pics i also do it to try to make others mouths water


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

nat thety look scrumptious!! 

what breed are they ?! .. send some my way lol 

so how many fmales u got all together?


----------



## bertosolo87 (Feb 11, 2008)

werd good shit man..... yea the 5 gallon buckets are what ima use...ill keep u posted when i try it.......look foward to your harvest....check my journal on my blueberry grow 3.......


----------



## HoLE (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry,,I am a lil pc illiterate,,I don't know if to rep someone is just something you say in a post or you have to say it loud and clear,,but I wanna say this loud and clear,,I +rep natmoon,,cuz he is a cool dude,,and isn't afaraid to try something new,,and that air basket girl looks frikkin awesome,,you see the size of those branches,,HoLE-Eeee ,,,,good job man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## email468 (Feb 11, 2008)

HoLE - i agree natmoon does deserve all the rep he gets. check out the attached screenshot - just click on the "scales" icon (circled in red) to leave rep for someone. try to leave your name so they know who it is from (if you want)... also - you have to use the icon on a post by the person you want to rep...


----------



## HoLE (Feb 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> HoLE - i agree natmoon does deserve all the rep he gets. check out the attached screenshot - just click on the "scales" icon (circled in red) to leave rep for someone. try to leave your name so they know who it is from (if you want)... also - you have to use the icon on a post by the person you want to rep...


ok,,thxs alot,,I'll try it,,but nonetheless,,if I fuk it up,,let it be known,,I repped natmoon,,thxs again

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Feb 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> HoLE - i agree natmoon does deserve all the rep he gets. check out the attached screenshot - just click on the "scales" icon (circled in red) to leave rep for someone. try to leave your name so they know who it is from (if you want)... also - you have to use the icon on a post by the person you want to rep...


thxs email,,took a sec to realize,,not my post box,,,,his,,roflmao,,see what I mean )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sounds good.
> I just don't have the space to do that many,i would love to though so i could have enough to make a decent amount of pure hash.
> Do you have a grow journal?



No journal for this grow but when I set up my next one I'll document it good. 

The current grow isn't fancey its just around 70 Jack Herer x Big Bud clones being vegged for 2-3 weeks then flowering under 2000 Watts of HPS.

I'll take a pic of the room when i get around too it...


----------



## email468 (Feb 11, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> No journal for this grow but when I set up my next one I'll document it good.
> 
> The current grow isn't fancey its just around 70 Jack Herer x Big Bud clones being vegged for 2-3 weeks then flowering under 2000 Watts of HPS.
> 
> I'll take a pic of the room when i get around too it...


70 plants sounds fancy to me!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow thanks for the big up hole and email,i really appreciate it.
Maybe you guys can take my ideas and try them yourselves and see what happens.

Thanks again hole,big stems suck up more water and nutes more quickly is what i think,but i could be wrong.
The airbasket is a definite success for me.
The plant is huge and i have never seen any of my stuff grow that well that quickly.

A great choice for people who don't want to move away from soil but want some of the hydro advantages.
Hopefully someone will pick up on my ideas and start selling airbasket kits as i don't know how easy it is to get hold of the required items in everyone else's country's.

I give my permission if it is even needed for anyone to use these ideas for personal or business use and i don't mind if people make them into kit form and sell them online and stuff.

Really does work.
Your all cool people shame i cant have a smoke with you all


----------



## email468 (Feb 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Your all cool people shame i cant have a smoke with you all


Don't worry man - you are!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 11, 2008)

it's not hard to give praise where praise is due,,maybe one day we will smoke together natmoon,,maybe one day

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

> email468 Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natmoon*
> _Your all cool people shame i cant have a smoke with you all_
> 
> Don't worry man - you are!


Yeah kind of lol




> HoLE it's not hard to give praise where praise is due,,maybe one day we will smoke together natmoon,,maybe one day
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Thanks hole maybe one day we will have a smoke together and if not in this life then in the next one


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

OK heres todays pics.
Basket plant has drooped a bit because i just poured 3 litres of water and nutes on the soil.

As you can see the airbasket plant is huge compared to my other plants.
I am now concerned that it will be to big for my cupboard and i may have to start training it to compensate.

All of the plants are showing the same furious crystal development as the parents but have taken the sativa genes from the male and are growing tall with thick stems instead of being so short and small like their parents.

I have the original parent seeds and the crosses stored so i can mix and match in the future just in case these fail to impress me,but to be honest i seriously doubt that they will.
Many trics already and only 2 weeks or so into flowering.

I must also give some credit to the new nutes and the lady in my hydro store who convinced me to bother to ph my water.
I have always used miracle grow before,now i just use miracle grow to raise my smaller plants nearer to the lamp lol

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 11, 2008)

those are beautiful....


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 11, 2008)

moving along nice!!! Plants look great and the buds are getting big already, and great sugar!!!! Lookin great nat and as always the pic couldnt have said it better


----------



## Mendo420 (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW, awesome, gonna be a nice harvest.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 12, 2008)

NICE!  I love my JH, but I could only dream of bud growth like that at 2 weeks with them. Takes more like 3 to 3.5 weeks for mine to get like that.


----------



## blonddie07 (Feb 12, 2008)

damn those look sweeet!!!!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 12, 2008)

your just making me jelous now, natmoon.
good job.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks to everyone above who took a look and the time to comment,it is appreciated.
The bud is fast because they are f1s,jack herer is stable and has no f1 hybrid vigour.
This is why i am going to clone these so as to maintain the hybrid vigour for my own smoking purposes.

No need to be jealous lol.
Just get some airbaskets and some f1 seeds


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah man. My SnowWhite's were F1s and they were really quite amazing to watch grow and just budded so quick, just like yours. But with an air basket too, that would be impressive to see.


----------



## cheech505 (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn dude those plants are looking deliciously healthy thanks for the update


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 12, 2008)

Veryyy nice, I hope mine are that good.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 13, 2008)

Last nights pics.
Couldn't be assed to do them last night and went to bed for once lol
After this lot i am only going to put new ones up every 2 days


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey nat...you da man! Insane growth, really fat stems, looking so healthy. Great stuff.

btw...are you breeding with any of this lot? If so, when will you pollinate and what with? Or is that what the clone is for? Thanks.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 13, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey nat...you da man! Insane growth, really fat stems, looking so healthy. Great stuff.
> 
> btw...are you breeding with any of this lot? If so, when will you pollinate and what with? Or is that what the clone is for? Thanks.


Cheers for having a look snowwhite.
Yeah the clones will be used for breeding,ima smoke all that lot lol
I have saved a good male which is drying out in a cardboard box right now.
I have to build a small veg box for the clones and then i am going to attempt to stabilize what i have got.

I am hoping for tall big yet still highly tric laden plants and so far it seems that i have got exactly what i wanted.
Loved my old pppxblueberry but it was a small plant,dunno why as ppp can get huge,must have been to much blueberry in it,but it was so nice that i wanted to try to get it to yield.
Seems to have worked as you can see from the basketed plant.
Now the real trick is to try to stabilize it.


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

how old are they in those pics man, looking nice


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 14, 2008)

Nicee pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 14, 2008)

vertise said:


> how old are they in those pics man, looking nice


These have been flowering since the 29th of January.



> lJamiel Nicee pictures. Keep them coming!


My kodak camera died so i took it back today and got a fujifilm camera that was a bit more expensive but i haven't much of a clue how to use it properly right now.
I have been reading through the manual and have been trying to use the super macro mode.

So far though all the shots look strange,all though zoomed right in nicely and in super detail they have a strange colour to them.
I think that this mode cant be used with this camera whilst the hps lamp is on otherwise everything become yellowy looking.

I will upload some now to show what i mean.
Hopefully i can suss out how to take some good real world colour shots with a high zoom in macro mode


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn those are lookin nice. I hope mine are more that size this time around.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Heres some shots.
I don't know whats going on with this camera yet.
Even though i seem to have great close ups they are to yellow/green looking and for some strange reason only 72 dpi when the more rubbish kodak camera i just got rid of had pics with a resolution of 450 dpi
Anyway i am gonna keep messing with it and see what happens


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks sticky!!


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Nat those closeups are awesome. The buds are really a cool looking flower.
Fatten up those beautys and enjoy.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Hey Nat those closeups are awesome. The buds are really a cool looking flower.
> Fatten up those beautys and enjoy.


Lol they have only been in flower for 17 days so far,plenty of time for fattening up yet.
Thanks for taking a look though it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok still cant get this new camera to take close up shots in a more natural looking colour.
Works fine on distance shots but up close with the hps on i just cant filter them properly yet.
I will keep working on it and if i cant get it right then pics will have to be taken with the fluros on only.
This new cameras super macro mode is definitely good for the price and its more than likely that i just cant use it properly yet
Heres a couple more pics while i practice.


----------



## bertosolo87 (Feb 14, 2008)

damn u snapped....lol very impressed.......good shit




solo


----------



## natmoon (Feb 15, 2008)

bertosolo87 said:


> damn u snapped....lol very impressed.......good shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look berto,it is appreciated,glad you liked the shots.
I cant wait till they are fully formed to test this super macro mode.
I am going to tripod the camera and see how good i can get it.
According to the manual it can shoot at super macro mode from 1cm away from the plant.
Now all i have to do is suss out how to get the best results from it in the right light


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 15, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Pics should be better from now on as i have discovered that i wasn't even using the camera properly
> I will take some better seedling pics tomorrow now i know how to use the macro settings properlyish(lol)
> So who wants to smoke my keyboard then


Nice keyboard Natmoon Great thread still on page 3 Trying to catch up 
can't wait to see how this comes out! see you at the end when Iget there!
peace man keep on growing and smoking


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 15, 2008)

natmoon said:


> ANYONE IS WELCOME TO POST INTO MY JOURNAL AS LONG AS ITS RELEVANT TO THE GROWING OF WEED AND I WOULD ACTUALLY APPRECIATE THEM DOING SO


Still on page 7 still reading just some osome pics you are getting can't beleve
all the hairs on such small plants Keep an growing and smoking
peace man


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking good for sure.. Only have to say one thing.. I wish the smell was wafting out of my computer speakers.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking amazing, lovin those close ups. I love taken those, yours are closer than mine though. Nice mayne!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Still on page 7 still reading just some osome pics you are getting can't beleve
> all the hairs on such small plants Keep an growing and smoking
> peace man


Hey ropesmoker thanks for taking the time to read through,i appreciate it.
Hope you enjoy it and find some useful ideas


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

> shadymyster555 Looking good for sure.. Only have to say one thing.. I wish the smell was wafting out of my computer speakers.





> robbie82 Looking amazing, lovin those close ups. I love taken those, yours are closer than mine though. Nice mayne!


Thanks for stopping in guys,still experimenting with the super macro shots,so far not to good really,still cant get it to capture the proper colour,everything is yellowy green

I am thinking sunlight and a tripod is going to be the only way


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you said yet what kind of camara you have ? and how much did you have to give for it? I still hve a 35 mm I asked for a digital for xmas but didn't
get it so I''l have to buy it myself! thanks man great grow
peace man


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 16, 2008)

awsome job natmoon glad to see things are going good for you.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Have you said yet what kind of camara you have ? and how much did you have to give for it? I still hve a 35 mm I asked for a digital for xmas but didn't
> get it so I''l have to buy it myself! thanks man great grow
> peace man


I did have a kodak zd710 but it broke down while still under warranty so i took it back and exchanged it for the slightly more expensive fuji s5700 and just paid the extra.

I think the camera is just called the s700 in america.
I paid 139.99 which was 43.00 under the rrp.
This is about 280 US dollars.

I am still trying to learn how to use it properly though and so far i have failed in that when i zoom in i lose a lot of clarity/quality and the pics are always yellowy/greeny/red tinted which i don't like at all.

I want to capture the true colour and zoom in and i am thinking that either the camera or me is incapable of doing this,probably just melol.
If i cant get it right i will go back to doing just normal close ups and not supermacro shots


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for stopping in guys,still experimenting with the super macro shots,so far not to good really,still cant get it to capture the proper colour,everything is yellowy green
> 
> I am thinking sunlight and a tripod is going to be the only way


Are you taking pics with your HID light on? looks like it. Try taking them in flouresent lighting instead. or try setting the white balance.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Are you taking pics with your HID light on? looks like it. Try taking them in flouresent lighting instead. or try setting the white balance.


Yeah tried all sorts so far incandescent light,cfl light,fluro tube light and hps light makes no difference in super macro mode as i cannot use the flash in this mode it just compensates for it or picks up the effect of the light bulb in use at the time always making for a unnatural look.

Adjusting the white balance just makes them darker or paler and doesn't affect the colouring.
As soon as you go to supermacro mode a lot of features seem to disable.
I have tried various colour settings and light settings.

I think i may try to spot light the plant with a 100watt incandescent and then take the shots as i am sure that it is lack of flash that is the problem and i cant shoot the plants in the garden

Pica are fine in other modes just not in supermacro mode at 1cm from the plant


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 16, 2008)

You can always cheat and doctor them up with Adobe photoshop CS3. It will let you fine tune the color. The pics do look pretty good anyways.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah man i have photoshop elements 5.0 and thats cool.
The normal shots are fine,its just the supermacros.
I would love to be able to capture the supermacros with natural colour and without losing clarity.
Thanks for the input though it is appreciated


----------



## oh really??? (Feb 16, 2008)

whoa!!! that's all i have to say. i am running 250 hps, and a 900 panel blue LED light set-up. the fimm process i will do and the airpotsas well as some organic supplements. i will let you know. they all look gr8 and you have done a great job. i will also do a journal on your grow method but add the LED concept. there is a thread some guy did on his LED gow, there weren't many issues except he didn'y use and hid lighting. since i have cupboard space as well the 250hps will suffice. i eagerly await the final results. 

good job to you too crazy-mental


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a tripod and its hard to position or get a good some for close pics. I got this thing that velcros on my hand and holds the camera in place for me works great. What type of camera do you have? I know how to adjust and mess with shutter speeds, and color/gamma settings.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

oh really??? said:


> whoa!!! that's all i have to say. i am running 250 hps, and a 900 panel blue LED light set-up. the fimm process i will do and the airpotsas well as some organic supplements. i will let you know. they all look gr8 and you have done a great job. i will also do a journal on your grow method but add the LED concept. there is a thread some guy did on his LED gow, there weren't many issues except he didn'y use and hid lighting. since i have cupboard space as well the 250hps will suffice. i eagerly await the final results.
> 
> good job to you too crazy-mental


Sounds good dude.
Thanks for taking a look through the journal.
PM me when you start your journal and let me know


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I have a tripod and its hard to position or get a good some for close pics. I got this thing that velcros on my hand and holds the camera in place for me works great. What type of camera do you have? I know how to adjust and mess with shutter speeds, and color/gamma settings.


I have used a telescope tripod with the tilt mech and adjusted a load more settings and got some better close ups now.
I am using the timer setting so theres no hand wobbling.

The supermacro mode still refuses to be anything other than green though so i need to do some research on that i think.
I just got a fuji s5700.
I have changed just about every setting so far.

I just think that it will require proper sunlight in the garden etc. for a decent full colour pic as the camera disables the flash in super macro mode and i cant use forced flash either.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok heres a few more close ups.
I will do some more whole cupboard shots tomorrow.
Been to busy messing with the close ups stuff


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

your pics make me want to smell your plants and they look so nice. Trich formation is great nat always nice to watch your grows!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> your pics make me want to smell your plants and they look so nice. Trich formation is great nat always nice to watch your grows!


Thanks for having a look kaya and taking the time to comment,it is appreciated

Those plants are very nice smelling and very strong.
I wish you could smell them not because i like to show off but because of marijuana appreciation and my love for the strain.
I am hoping that some of that strength and smell has gone into the plant in the airbasket.

The above pics are almost identical of the parents basically so i am hoping that the plant in the airbasket is a good mix of the sativa,ppp and blueberry.
If it isn't i will just do it again and again until it is.

I will put some pics up of the airbasket plant later and some normal whole plant shots.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

I see amber pistils forming, very nice bro. The bud development is amazing. Your bud is def fatter than min was at your stage. Good job man!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

> robbie82 I see amber pistils forming, very nice bro. The bud development is amazing. Your bud is def fatter than min was at your stage. Good job man!


Yeah thanks for stopping in robbie,i am only 19 days into flowering so far,trics form and die/unform all the way through the flowering cycle and in theory there are many windows for harvesting a plant,in all reality its a trade of between yield and quality.

I could probably cut these plants down in a couple of weeks time and still have a good smoke from them but i prefer to wait the whole 56+ days and go for the yield.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

Heres a few normal shots and a couple of close ups.
The airbasketed plant is starting to fatten up now.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 17, 2008)

looking good natmoon. i wish mine where at that stage lol.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good natmoon. i wish mine where at that stage lol.


Yeah man it always seems like forever waiting for them to grow and then before you know it you've smoked the lot lol
Thanks for taking a look though,it is appreciated


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

That strait vertical growth is lovely. Good decision on harvest time I am doing the same.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 18, 2008)

That air basket plant is bloody amazing man! I love it! Can't wait to see it fatten up.

I am having similar problems with my macro shots too. My flash does work in super macro mode, but it might as well not for all it's worth. With the lens so close to the subject (1cm), the flash causes a big shadow on the pic.

I read an article by subcool on taking macro shots and his pics are the SHIT!! He uses a lens flash on an SLR camera. Nice if you have it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 18, 2008)

here's that article I was on about....

Close up Photography 101 - BreedBay


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> That air basket plant is bloody amazing man! I love it! Can't wait to see it fatten up.
> 
> I am having similar problems with my macro shots too. My flash does work in super macro mode, but it might as well not for all it's worth. With the lens so close to the subject (1cm), the flash causes a big shadow on the pic.
> 
> I read an article by subcool on taking macro shots and his pics are the SHIT!! He uses a lens flash on an SLR camera. Nice if you have it!


Yeah man subs pics are great.
Had a look at the link that you left and i reckon that the lens ring light is probably what i need.

I am going to try,for the minute as i am skint,using some jml stick up battery powered led lamps.
They are only 7.99 for 3 and i figure that i can position the led lamps somehow to properly illuminate the shots.
I will have to keep trying for the minute as i am to skint to buy a proper light ring right now.

Why don't you try doing just one plant in an airbasket snowwhite and see how they do.
You can get them from the ponds section in b&q for 1.79 for the largest one.
You can get smaller baskets as well.
Thanks for taking a look and the link it is appreciated mate


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, I'm tempted to try out an air basket on a clone for the next batch. I also want to try growing in coco as well. Maybe a coco air basket would be wkd actually, with all the added air and also using a more airy medium. hmmm....could be interesting. I have a 3 air pumps already, so I would just need to get the pot.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I'm tempted to try out an air basket on a clone for the next batch. I also want to try growing in coco as well. Maybe a coco air basket would be wkd actually, with all the added air and also using a more airy medium. hmmm....could be interesting. I have a 3 air pumps already, so I would just need to get the pot.


When you see how fat these buds get from the extra air you will run to b&q lol

Seriously though in all of my reading and research it would seem that air is as important as water to the root systems.
Most of the plants that i see fail or stunt,in soil especially,is due to them drowning or finding it hard to breathe at the least.

Using coco should be even better.
I have never used coco so i cant say for sure or offer any advice about it but i don't see any good reason for it not to be cool.

Until i saw the speed at which emails young plants grew in an aero setup i had been happy with just perlite for aeration but i can guarantee that you will love these baskets 100%.

I am pretty sure you have a better grow room and equipment than me and more powerful lights as well if i remember rightly so it should be even better in your room.
Dont forget to add one sachet of water crystals to each baskets soil/coco


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 18, 2008)

whoa.....Nat.....those pics...all of them....they are beautiful....your skill in growi is showing big time.....those full plant pics fully demonstrate the high level of knowledge you have gained.....excellent work....thanks for sharing!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa.....Nat.....those pics...all of them....they are beautiful....your skill in growi is showing big time.....those full plant pics fully demonstrate the high level of knowledge you have gained.....excellent work....thanks for sharing!


Thanks for taking a look tahoe and commenting it is appreciated.
Many weeks are still left before these are finished so i am expecting a lot more fatness yet still to come.
Its also worth noting that the airbaskets come in many sizes for people that have smaller spaces.
Hopefully people can take some of my ideas and try them for themselves.
Moonbaskets lmfao


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are looking sooooooo good!!!! And as always i love the hq pics!!! 

Just freaking Beautiful!! Smoke!!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for checking them out tahoe
> As to air quality,how many of you guys live in highly polluted areas?
> Do you have to filter the air pumped into your grow areas?
> 
> ...


It smells like pig shit where I live Nat! Great Pics I am going to try this FIMMING when I get to that point! Love this thread Nat keep up the good work man!! Page 18 and still reading!!
peace man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Those are looking sooooooo good!!!! And as always i love the hq pics!!!
> 
> Just freaking Beautiful!! Smoke!!


Thanks for taking a look and your kind comments 1puff,it is appreciated.
Only another 30-40 days to wait until i can harvest them and then i have to wait for them to dry,damn thats a long time when you want some now lol


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> It smells like pig shit where I live Nat! Great Pics I am going to try this FIMMING when I get to that point! Love this thread Nat keep up the good work man!! Page 18 and still reading!!
> peace man


Cool thanks for the support and reading right through rope,i hope your enjoying it and picking up some ideas along the way.
Stay tuned for the best bits when the buds start to really ripen and fatten


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok heres some pics of my three headed plant in some different light at different angles.
Pics are still not as good as i want them to be but i will keep practicing with this camera until i suss it out eventually.
More airbasket plant pics tomorrow


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking real good all those pictures makes me want to reach out and taste them, but my face keeps hitting the screen 

Plants are looking real real sexy though keep up the good work


----------



## codemanpoop (Feb 19, 2008)

wow thats like a professional ass plant right there haha. good shit man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> Looking real good all those pictures makes me want to reach out and taste them, but my face keeps hitting the screen
> 
> Plants are looking real real sexy though keep up the good work


Yeah we need scratch and sniff screens lol.
Thanks for taking a look though and glad you want to eat my weed lol


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> wow thats like a professional ass plant right there haha. good shit man


Thats one of my smallest plants.
I just think it looks cool with its three tops and i cant move my best plant as its to big.
Thanks for stopping in though dude it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

Some more pics for today.
You can see they fatten now every day.
I will give them a little veg formula feed for some extra nitrogen now they have stopped stretching to green them in a day or 2.
Enjoy


----------



## HoLE (Feb 19, 2008)

jeezuz natmoon,,,they're frikkin beautiful plants,,awesome shots as usual,,that air basket baby is definately eye candy times a hundred,,awesome botanism man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks alot natmoon! after checking out your journal and some of the pic's, I accidentally set fire to one end of my computer monitor and tried to suck on the other end! blech!!! i need to dust more ofter, hahaaa. nice job there, and interesting idea with the air basket, ill keep watching


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 20, 2008)

NAT!!!

looks good bro!! 

mine have shown their colors all except two 

i had only 2males so far!!!

i have 6 females fro sure and i think one of my WW is a hermie 

as soon as i found that they were females i took like oh man liek 15 clones off of them haha .. my question is for u?? ...

once they show their hairs ...do they still continue to grow vertical alot ? .. idk .. ive never flowered any out .. ive always just vegged and gave to a freind to flower it since he had a 400w hps .. but now i have a 1000w mh and 1000whps going .. so anyways .. how much more vertical does it go? lol stupid ? i think but .. i need to kno lol


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

HoLE said:


> jeezuz natmoon,,,they're frikkin beautiful plants,,awesome shots as usual,,that air basket baby is definately eye candy times a hundred,,awesome botanism man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Thanks for stopping by hole.
I guess you like the airbaskets then lol
Still messing with this camera trying to get the best from it so stay tuned for some better shots as i go along.
Thanks for the kind comments dude


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> thanks alot natmoon! after checking out your journal and some of the pic's, I accidentally set fire to one end of my computer monitor and tried to suck on the other end! blech!!! i need to dust more ofter, hahaaa. nice job there, and interesting idea with the air basket, ill keep watching


LOL.
Yeah man don't try to light up my buds whilst they are stil on screen,they don't burn well ahaha
Yeah the airbasket is definitely working thats for sure.
Thanks for having a look and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> NAT!!!
> 
> looks good bro!!
> 
> ...


If you don't want them to stretch to much during flowering keep the lamps as near as you can without burning them and reduce or eliminate the nitrogen from their feed for a week or 2.
Remember to feed them some nitrogen based feed if you see the leaves beginning to lose their green.

All strains stretch between 8"-18" or possibly even more during flowering depending on the exact strain that you are flowering.
As you have very powerful lights i don't know what the correct safe distance is from your tops but i can get my 400 hps about 8" above the tops.

My leaf is beginning to show a little bit of yellowing now so i will switch back to the veg formula for a week to revitalize the leaf and then after that go back to the flowering formula


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I pollinated these 2 little tops last night with some of my best males pollen so i can see what comes out next time.
Should get about 30 seeds or so i would have thought.
The 2 small baby buds have been pollinated in the pics and the larger bud in the pic has not just though it was a good shot so i posted it.
Enjoy


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks nat i went in and adjusted it thankls so much man! 

your babies look wonderful by the way!!

Its alwys nice to come in this thread and see ur babies and such! your sucha knowledgeable person haha lol 

thanks mate for all ur help and advice 

cheers!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 20, 2008)

p.s.

when u select pollinate .. do ujust like sprinkle the male pollen over the hairs?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> p.s.
> 
> when u select pollinate .. do ujust like sprinkle the male pollen over the hairs?


No i remove the plant from my grow area and then simply wipe my finger across the bottom of my pollen box and make sure i knock of any excess so that a thin film of pollen is on the end of my finger and then i wipe it gently over the buds that i want to pollinate.

You can see the pistils change colour immediately afterwards.
Unfortunately i couldn't capture this with my camera as i don't have the correct lighting tools.

Leave the plant out of the flowering room for 6 hours and then spray the plant over with some water and when its dry again i just put it back in the grow room.

Thanks for the compliments as well dude,they are appreciated.
Best of luck with your own grow


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

Made a video with some pics on the airbaskets growth speed.
I will continue to take pics and add them to the film and when i have finished i will make the final proper video.
Hers what i have done so far


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 20, 2008)

Your plants look so freaking good, hairs coming out everywhere!!! I think i will try the spounge thingie!! VERY cool video...


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok getting the hang of super macro a bit more now so heres a couple of shots that really show the tric development of the pure pppxblueberry.
Awesome as they always are.
I consider myself lucky to have accidentally created such a tric laden plant and for managing to stabilize it.
But i want/need them to be bigger.

The plant in the airbasket obviously has both the sativa and some of the pppxblueberry in it and i am hoping that the tric development will have been passed over to it as i can see some characteristics in the large plant already.

I am thinking that the trics will come as strongly as the small pppxblueberrys but a bit later on as it takes the sativas a lot longer to mature.
If i dont get this kind of tric development from the plant in the airbasket i will just keep crossing it until i do


----------



## MMAstoner (Feb 20, 2008)

good luck on the grow


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea, you got the hang of it alright!! Very Nice!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 20, 2008)

excellent work man.....love them pics.....really really well done Nat! BTW - I used my new earbuds on the trip to Florida......awesome.....completely takes out the airplane noise. the only annoyance is eating chips or pretzels or something crunchy, and it reverberates through your head....hahahahahahaha 

looking great man!


----------



## madcowpatty (Feb 20, 2008)

wow. those are all amazing looking plants!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 20, 2008)

awsome natmoon. i wish i could smell it lol


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

> MMAstoner *Good luck on your grow*
> good luck on the grow


Cheers for having a look dude and thanks for the luck cast




> 1puff2puff3puff Yea, you got the hang of it alright!! Very Nice!!


Glad you liked the pics and the video 1puff.
Thanks for looking and taking the time to comment



> tahoe58 excellent work man.....love them pics.....really really well done Nat! BTW - I used my new earbuds on the trip to Florida......awesome.....completely takes out the airplane noise. the only annoyance is eating chips or pretzels or something crunchy, and it reverberates through your head....hahahahahahaha
> 
> looking great man!


Hey tahoe thanks for dropping in,hope you had a good trip,i know what you mean about eating with them in as you get a similar effect with normal heavy phones on,i guess it would be worse with them directly in your ears lol.
Thanks for taking a look at the pics and commenting it is appreciated



> madcowpatty wow. those are all amazing looking plants!


Glad you liked them man and thanks for commenting



> bwinn27 awsome natmoon. i wish i could smell it lol


Just think of sweet fruity candy berry window frame putty and you'll be smelling it lol.
Thanks for taking a look bwinn i appreciate it,i will have to check into your new journal soon


----------



## vertise (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice camera, and def nice pics. The trichomes look very nice. Clowdy?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

big up to natmoons growing skills. and these gorgeous pics......you will have your own book and articles out soon probably. power player in this arena of growing lol. keep up the good work nat.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 21, 2008)

Just a crazy good grow man! awsome Pics as usual. Wish I could watch the vid your making but I'm at work and no flach player 8. Watching this grow has given me the determination to keep working at my grow. Hope to get some ventilation in this weekend so I can get my temps up out of the 50s at night!
coolpeace man


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 21, 2008)

really nice.
good pics too.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2008)

> vertise Nice camera, and def nice pics. The trichomes look very nice. Clowdy?


This strain produces trics very early and continues to do so all the way through i harvest it at 56+ days the same as a blueberry for the best results.
Many kinds of marijuana have windows for harvest all the way through their flowering cycle but obviously yo wont get as much weed if you take them to soon.
Thanks for looking through them and commenting it is appreciated



> mastakoosh big up to natmoons growing skills. and these gorgeous pics......you will have your own book and articles out soon probably. power player in this arena of growing lol. keep up the good work nat.


Thanks for the big up mastakoosh and i am glad you liked the pics.
I don't plant to write any books but my missis has said that i can picture her tits with my buds for soft secrets newspaper lol

I will post the tit/bud pics here as well when i am ready to harvest.
Bear in mind that we are middle aged though and she is a buxom wench that has had 2 kids so dont be thinking it will be that good

Still a big pair of juicers though and some bud,sounds good to me lol.
I am hoping to win a packet of these black label breeders seeds from entering but i don't know how many people enter it so i may stand no chance.
Thanks for looking and commenting i appreciate it a lot



> Rope Smoker Just a crazy good grow man! awsome Pics as usual. Wish I could watch the vid your making but I'm at work and no flach player 8. Watching this grow has given me the determination to keep working at my grow. Hope to get some ventilation in this weekend so I can get my temps up out of the 50s at night!
> coolpeace man


Thanks for looking in ropesmoker,glad you liked the pics.
The vid is nothing special i was just trying to show the benefits and speed of growth of plants in the airbasket.
I am hoping that the buds will be fine and fat as well from all the extra oxygen.




> crazy-mental really nice.
> good pics too.


Hey craig thanks for taking a look haven't seen much of you lately.
Did you make an airbasket yet?
You wont regret it if you do


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 21, 2008)

Natmoon you said your middle aged? Didn't you say earlyer that your in your middle to late 30s? I'm 46 and hope that middle age dosn't come till your 50s
Ha Ha Ha. Keep on Keeping on peace man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 21, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Natmoon you said your middle aged? Didn't you say earlyer that your in your middle to late 30s? I'm 46 and hope that middle age dosn't come till your 50s
> Ha Ha Ha. Keep on Keeping on peace man


Average life expectancy of a male smoker in my country is 70 so i am 35.
LOL middle aged=half dead hahaha.
I have ulcers and arthritis so i expect i feel worse than some people of my age


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

i love many types of juicers so i will look forward to that lol.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 21, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Average life expectancy of a male smoker in my country is 70 so i am 35.
> LOL middle aged=half dead hahaha.
> I have ulcers and arthritis so i expect i feel worse than some people of my age


Ya Ive been rode hard and put away wet,1 car wreck multiple broke bones,1broke leg water ski,1 broke leg rollerskating got to love the kids And bad circulation so I know how you feel! Just wishful thinking!about 50 as middle agedpeace man


----------



## dmcneilly (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats a beautiful grow my friend.. Im a beginner to all this, have played with the idea for a few years now and at the minute im doing as much research as possible before taking the plunge.. 
I can safely say this has been the most informative thread ive read so far.. Its took me about four hours to read it but its been all good! As you can see its the first thread ive felt compelled to post on!
I think im gonna go hydro in a split room with one area for veg and one for flower with 600w aircooled lights both areas around 1m2 each. Ive been saving for a while for a nice kit.. 
I know its a newbie question but what sort of time periods do you find gives you the best results first for veg then for flower and total time to harvest..
Good luck in the final few weeks with the grow my man but something tells me you aint gonna need it.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 21, 2008)

You got visible trich on the pistils, lmao fucking sweet dude. You uber green grower.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 21, 2008)

And did you see the deal on the camera!!

+rep


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> This strain produces trics very early and continues to do so all the way through i harvest it at 56+ days the same as a blueberry for the best results.
> Many kinds of marijuana have windows for harvest all the way through their flowering cycle but obviously yo wont get as much weed if you take them to soon.
> Thanks for looking through them and commenting it is appreciated
> 
> ...


hi no havent made one yet, but will,been a bit busy, and we are moving soon.
dont want to make a set up, then have to rip it all out and have to move it all, when we move.
cannot wait to get a proper grow space, hate growing in the garage.
esp when its been -5.
btw nice pics.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has commented.
So many comments and i have a massive migraine so i aint got the gumption to type much today.
Heres some pics showing the pollinated lower tops and a couple of other shots.
Enjoy


----------



## vertise (Feb 22, 2008)

looks perrrttttyyyy


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 22, 2008)

Those buds are looking so Phat Nat! Hope the Migrain Is better Those suck!!!
peace man


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 22, 2008)

i like the one with 3 tops very cool looking. good job natmoon.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

When u harvest do you leave every inch of leave/product that has trich on it? Or do you cut that off? I mean I have fat bud but the leaf surrounding it is loaded with trich.

Your plants are looking strong as usual, nice.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

Your a greenthumb, for sure. Great looking plants, Nat.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the whole stem is covered in weed, and you really dont need that HQ camera, damn i can see all the sugar with out it..lol.... Those look gr8!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 23, 2008)

looking so good.
cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> When u harvest do you leave every inch of leave/product that has trich on it? Or do you cut that off? I mean I have fat bud but the leaf surrounding it is loaded with trich.
> 
> Your plants are looking strong as usual, nice.


I personally leave every smallish leaf with visible trics on,as i don't mind to smoke it but some people don't like it and you cant sell it like that.
I do cut of the big leaves though and some scabby looking ones and they all go into the leaf pot.
When the leaf has all dried right up up i put it in a coffee grinder and then sieve it a few times and chuck the crap away.

Thanks to everyone else who has commented,it is appreciated.
I will post some new pics up later on tonight.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok heres todays pics.
Tric production is going through the roof as always on the pppxblueberry.
Got some better close ups of the trics now they are taller and more abundant.

The airbasket plant has obviously got a lot of the sativa male in it,i am not worried about that as the sativa was also highly tric covered and strong.
The trics are just starting to show now on the airbasketed plant and the harvest time for the pppxbluexsativa will be a lot longer than 56 days i think.

The airbasket plant has got characteristics of the pppxblueberyy though as i can see it from the differences in shape and colour and formation.
I cant wait to see what it will be like,hopefully it will be a good smoke whatever comes out.

I do feel guilty for not making the pppxblueberry available at least to the medical users anyway but i just cant at this moment in time so no more asking for seeds pms please.
Until i move to amsterdam or the law changes its not going to happen however ill anyone is.
I am sorry but i have compromised myself enough as it is.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 23, 2008)

What exactly does PPP stand for? And did you cross these yourself? Is that why people are asking you for seeds?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> What exactly does PPP stand for? And did you cross these yourself? Is that why people are asking you for seeds?


Pure Power Plant,yes i have bred these myself for a long time and yes lol.
I would love to sell these and make my self some cash as i am skint as well as to help medical users as the tric count is huge.

Problem is that i don't want to go to jail,as long as i am just a medical user who has only a few plants that wont happen,in my country anyway,as soon as i start to sell anything,even seeds or even give them away i can be done


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres todays pics.
> Tric production is going through the roof as always on the pppxblueberry.
> Got some better close ups of the trics now they are taller and more abundant.
> 
> ...


Bumped post for new pics stuck on the other page


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes man, I hear you. Hord those beauties ! Keep them for yourself, someone could capitalize on them and make mad money, without your consent. Good thinkin


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes I see what you are saying about the tric overload, looks sugarcoated.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Yes I see what you are saying about the tric overload, looks sugarcoated.


Yeah man these are only 25 days into flowering.
By the time they reach 56 days they have become solid lumps of resinous bud that smells like fruity candy window frame putty.
I love them

I am not worried about someone capitalizing on my strain but much more about being caught for selling seeds.
If i ever got a good offer from a proper seedbank i would certainly take it but so far nothing


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

why dont you send the seed companys some for free? they are gonna want to try it first. plant looks really good.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> why dont you send the seed companys some for free? they are gonna want to try it first. plant looks really good.


Because they wanted 2000 seeds for free and i don't trust them


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

so so so so so pretty! thanks Nat! preciate the continued updates!


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Because they wanted 2000 seeds for free and i don't trust them


find one you do trust and most places will want alot of seeds to test and give out to other growers and all that good stuff. i've been talking with my seed place about doing what your doing and they said the same thing im saying to you. your also gonna need a place to just pump out seeds to supply the store with fresh seeds. i dont not have that place but will someday lol. hope it works out for you.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

hey nat your plants are growing so fast, its amazing to think they are only going to pack on the sugar!!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 24, 2008)

those look edible!!!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> find one you do trust and most places will want alot of seeds to test and give out to other growers and all that good stuff. i've been talking with my seed place about doing what your doing and they said the same thing im saying to you. your also gonna need a place to just pump out seeds to supply the store with fresh seeds. i dont not have that place but will someday lol. hope it works out for you.


I don't trust any of them and before you say that sucks they obviously don't trust me either.
I am happy to wait,i have been waiting for nearly 10 years i can wait a bit longer


----------



## natmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has looked in and commented,hope you enjoyed the pics and the info


----------



## natmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres a few good close ups showing some pollinated and unpollinated tops from the pure pppxblueberry.
You can clearly see the difference in shape and colour of the pollinated pistils.
This is day 26 since i saw the first female pistil.
I will post some more full cupboard pics tomorrow.
Enjoy the pics.


Pollinated.





















Unpollinated.


----------



## nroth (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, went through just about your whole journal just now. You should really put together a fimming how to. There is the one good one that everyone posts a link to, showing topping vs fimming, but I think reading your thread gave me a much better look into it. Just a question for you about it....Is there any reason to top at all?, it seems like to me that fimming is superior in more tops, and less time to recover. Is this correct?

Anyways, nice job on everything, and if you get a chance, stop by our grow in my sig, and check out our recent fimming. I didn't realize we could refim so quickly, so tomorrow I will definitely be doing that.


----------



## jetski (Feb 24, 2008)

hey natmoon, ive been looking through the tread, great grow man! wish i could get my hands on some of your seeds. i hear you about getting in shit with selling them. is it against the law to sell seeds in your country then? its not here in the uk


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

nroth said:


> Wow, went through just about your whole journal just now. You should really put together a fimming how to. There is the one good one that everyone posts a link to, showing topping vs fimming, but I think reading your thread gave me a much better look into it. Just a question for you about it....Is there any reason to top at all?, it seems like to me that fimming is superior in more tops, and less time to recover. Is this correct?
> 
> Anyways, nice job on everything, and if you get a chance, stop by our grow in my sig, and check out our recent fimming. I didn't realize we could refim so quickly, so tomorrow I will definitely be doing that.


Hey nroth thanks for having a read through.
I always fimm them as i think it gives you more new tops more quickly and stresses the plant less as you've only removed a little bit of a tip instead of a whole top.

Also when you top a plant your opening the main stem to infection,all though this is unlikely it is one more thing to worry about.
Also of note is that having many stems from fimming requires more soil space for the best results.

I will have a look at your thread later on tonight and leave some comments


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

jetski said:


> hey natmoon, ive been looking through the tread, great grow man! wish i could get my hands on some of your seeds. i hear you about getting in shit with selling them. is it against the law to sell seeds in your country then? its not here in the uk


Thanks for having a look through,glad you liked it.
No its not illegal to sell seeds as long as you haven't made the seeds yourself,stupid laws.
I can only sell seeds that are from a seedbank and not created by me.
I could buy a million seeds from a dealer and sell them all and not worry but if sell my own seeds and get caught i can be done for it


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

Your grows looking good. I took your advice and i've been trimming my leaves and i think it does help with light getting through to more bud sites. I trimmed 3 of the 5 plants to see a difference. Good advice. Thanks


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> Your grows looking good. I took your advice and i've been trimming my leaves and i think it does help with light getting through to more bud sites. I trimmed 3 of the 5 plants to see a difference. Good advice. Thanks


Yeah i always trim here and there.
Had a look at your gallery pics and you have a great professional looking setup there.
Your stuffs looking like it has great crystal growth as well.

I don't know much about sog setups but your stuff looked good to me.
I have just grown enough times to know that if i let them they will waste energy on to many leafs instead of buds not to mention they block the light to some important bud sites.

Do you have a grow journal?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Heres a few good close ups showing some pollinated and unpollinated tops from the pure pppxblueberry.
> You can clearly see the difference in shape and colour of the pollinated pistils.
> This is day 26 since i saw the first female pistil.
> I will post some more full cupboard pics tomorrow.
> ...


Bump the pics


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you get such clear close ups?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> How do you get such clear close ups?


Well i am still learning about photography but basically i just bought a new camera with a supermacro lens built into it already,this is what allows such good close ups as it has a telephoto lens.
Its a fuji s5700,in America and other countries it is called an s700.
I had lighting problems and every supermacro shot came out a bit dull or greeny looking but i got around those problems with a 100watt incandescent spotlamp and a tripod and i use the timer function so there is no hand wobble.
Amazon have a great deal on these fuji film cameras if you want one.
Amazon.com: Fujifilm Finepix S700 7.1MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom: Electronics


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Well i am still learning about photography but basically i just bought a new camera with a supermacro lens built into it already,this is what allows such good close ups as it has a telephoto lens.
> Its a fuji s5700,in America and other countries it is called an s700.
> I had lighting problems and every supermacro shot came out a bit dull or greeny looking but i got around those problems with a 100watt incandescent spotlamp and a tripod and i use the timer function so there is no hand wobble.
> Amazon have a great deal on these fuji film cameras if you want one.
> Amazon.com: Fujifilm Finepix S700 7.1MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom: Electronics


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are looking awesome!!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok heres todays normal pics on the airbasket plant.
Plant is huge and is just starting to produce trics now.
They are fattening up nicely now and i think its going to be a 10-11 week harvest time on this plant.
Its looking like theres a lot of the sativa in this cross and i can only hope that the tric production is anything like the pure pppxblues.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

You could harpoon a whale with those spears. Gigantic.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

the hairs are so long and beautiful, these are the ones you fim'd right? Damn it seems like just yesterday. my what long full buds you have natmmon


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are really niiice.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

those are bad ass plants and pic's. i need a new lez for my camra awsome job.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 26, 2008)

Fucking beautiful man!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Nat the last pics of the airbasket plant look great! I was just wondering Is it growing better than the rest of your plants? Are you planing on using these on all your plants next time, and doyou think it was wourth the extra work?
Also do you plan on using it thru seedling stage through to flower? Or just after last transplant?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Hey Nat the last pics of the airbasket plant look great! I was just wondering Is it growing better than the rest of your plants? Are you planing on using these on all your plants next time, and doyou think it was wourth the extra work?
> Also do you plan on using it thru seedling stage through to flower? Or just after last transplant?


What extra work?
I will continue to use them for the foreseeable future yes but only from the time they show sex not during seedling stage.
As for the fact of is it growing better if you go back through the thread you can see that these were all about the same size on the 28th of January.

The plant in the airbasket is 3 times the size of my other plants.
Dont forget i have nothing to sell and that you can buy the materials to make your own airbaskets for 1.79 without a pump or about 8.00 with a pump.
The airbasket plant still has about 42 days to grow yet and if all goes well it will be massive.

I will post a side by side,size comparison pic in a minute of a plant in a normal pot the same age,same feed,same everything so you can see the difference better.
The plants in the small pots have been elevated to be almost as near to the light as the airbasketed plant.

Pumping air to the roots is a good idea,the holes in the basket itself allow maximum drainage and aeration all the way through your grow.
Air is the key to bigger fatter buds


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

cool natmoon i want to give the airbasket a try.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess I just start drulling when I look at your pics and forget to look at the size comparing the difference. Just looking great Nat I'm getting ready to transplant. My 1 plant and start some more seeds now that Ive got my temp better under control. Just thinking should I wait and get the stuff to go air basket or wait. Now I know to wait till they show there sex! Thanks Nat!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool natmoon i want to give the airbasket a try.


It wont let you down bwinn.

I used the specialist compost from b&q which was 2.79 a bag and i mixed in one small sachet of water absorbing crystals and used 7 scoops of soil to 3 scoops of perlite and mixed it all up really well in a separate container before putting the mix into the basket.

The plant is huge and nobody can deny that there is a very obvious difference and i don't think it is to do with me being skilled at all,just that the soil can never become water logged and is constantly aerated from the holes,excellent drainage,and a constant supply of air just underneath the main rootball.
My soil is still spongy feeling and has not compressed at all really.

I totally recommend this basket and if people follow the instructions and the kit i used exactly i see no reason why it wouldn't work for anyone.

Here are some pics i just took to try to show the size difference properly and don't forget that this was only planted into the airbasket on the 29th of January 28 days ago and it had only 2 pistils on the whole plant.

28 days ago.































Today.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_natmoon your girls look fantastic mate, there so many pages to read its going take me some time lol_


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 26, 2008)

That air basket seems to be really making a difference, and that thing is really filling out nicely, very nice job . I bet you cant wait to chop that baby down, I think when I finally decided to grow indoors here in the next couple of months im going to try and invest and make one of those. Also just wanted to say I love your journal very helpful full of pics well done my man you deserve a big fatty  for it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the info natmoon and the pics. plants look like there thicking up. good job.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn, i bet you get every bit of 12 ounces dry.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _natmoon your girls look fantastic mate, there so many pages to read its going take me some time lol_


Thanks for taking the time to read through,keep popping in for the end results


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> That air basket seems to be really making a difference, and that thing is really filling out nicely, very nice job . I bet you cant wait to chop that baby down, I think when I finally decided to grow indoors here in the next couple of months im going to try and invest and make one of those. Also just wanted to say I love your journal very helpful full of pics well done my man you deserve a big fatty  for it.


Thanks for taking a look through i appreciate it.
Waiting for harvest never seems to lose its magic just like a kid waiting for xmas but the novelty never seems to wear off with harvest time

I believe that the baskets have definitely made a lot of difference,im sure you wont regret your investment.
For people that want to grow several big plants at a time they could just buy a powerful pump and rig up a splitter that pumps air to several baskets at once.
Ive only used a cheap 6.00 mini fish tank air pump for this one basket.

Hope you enjoy the journal and get some good info from it


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks for the info natmoon and the pics. plants look like there thicking up. good job.


No worries bwinn.
Let me know if or when you give the airbasket a go and i will look in on what your doing.
I am already subscribed to your current journal but just in case you make a different one or do it on another grow.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

SayNoToDrugs said:


> Damn, i bet you get every bit of 12 ounces dry.


I am hoping that each one of those stems will weigh by harvest dry about an ounce each if i am lucky.
They are already getting pretty fat so as long as i can keep them fattening and no slow growth periods occur then i think it will happen.
I am convinced that a lot of the slow growth that can occur later on into flowering is from a lack of air and soil compression,so hopefully that wont happen to this plant


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Feb 26, 2008)

great job natmoon ive been reading this whole post over the past day or two while ive been smoking and the pictures / advice is excellent, keep up the good work and beautiful photography man.


----------



## KronCone717 (Feb 26, 2008)

Awsome grow Nat, just read through the whole thing. My Blueberry seedlings just sprouted. Ill be looking through here for sure for advice through my grow. Take a look if you got a chance. 

Your girls blow my mind...


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

nice nice nice... making sure i'm subscribed to see the chop... good growin


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 26, 2008)

I second that ian...I'll be around for that. 

Those colas are georgous...I realize you have
been growin for some time, and was curious about
your objective opinion on the difference betweeen
Soil and Hydro...

I haven't done soil, but have an open-mind and very
capable of it...Just wondering...


----------



## jackinthebox (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers mate, only read first 10 pages, then couldnt stand it anymore and fast fowarded. Very glad to see they are doing wonderful.

Hope everything stays good <3

Also I am still confused about Fimming, I thought you just made a 180 degree cut, leaving 20% intact. Does the 45 degree cut give better results? I myself have not yet used the fim technique but plan on doing so in my next grow.

Growers <3


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Feb 27, 2008)

I am at the aquarium store first thing tomorrow. Natmoon, your airbasket Idea is brilliant and I appreciate all your open advice and direction. This is an amazing journal i've been following since I decided to Fim my plant.


----------



## wbinwv (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent grow nat... I really like your air basket.... congrats!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

Those weed stalks look insane u got more trich than I do thats for sure, plan on sampling any soon?


----------



## wilt (Feb 27, 2008)

Natmoon,
amazing ass grow man. they grew nice and fat and tall. just like what we like to see and smoke. how long till harvest and any guess on how many o's you should get?


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm quite lost for words Nat! That plant is BEAUTIFUL! 

So is that the best plant you've ever grown so far in all your years growing?....cos I reckon it is one of the best looking indoor plants I have ever seen man!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 27, 2008)

Nat Those pics comparing size are great! The difference Is amazeing! When may plant shows sex I will make an air basket for it! I FIMMed My plant 4days ago and was looking at it this morning and was surprised at the spurt os growth! I can't wait till tonight so I can get my 10x magnifyer on It tonight to see If I did it right and got 4plus tops starting.
You the man Nat and thanks for your advise and this great thread!
peace man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 27, 2008)

> SuBlimE420
> great job natmoon ive been reading this whole post over the past day or two while ive been smoking and the pictures / advice is excellent, keep up the good work and beautiful photography man.


Thanks for taking a look through sublime,thanks for your support.




> KronCone717
> Awsome grow Nat, just read through the whole thing. My Blueberry seedlings just sprouted. Ill be looking through here for sure for advice through my grow. Take a look if you got a chance.
> 
> Your girls blow my mind...


I will stop in and have a look through your journal asap,i have been busy with other thing this past week and haven't been able to spend as much time here.
Thanks for taking a look through




> lumberjack_ian
> nice nice nice... making sure i'm subscribed to see the chop... good growin


Hi Ian thanks for coming in.
Sounds funny in a way a lumberjack subscribed to see the chop lol.
Buds are always best when chopped lol
Thanks for looking in i appreciate it



> JonnyBlunt88
> I second that ian...I'll be around for that.
> 
> Those colas are georgous...I realize you have
> ...


I haven't much of a clue about hydro to be honest dude as i have never grown with it.
I came up with this idea because i and a lot of other growers will never leave soil even if hydro setups were 10 pence we would stay with soil so this idea is really for people that would like the benefits of hydro/aero but would never leave soil.
You can also use the airbasket for organic grows.

I know that aero and hydro are faster and i know that some people think that soil grown bud is always the best but other people disagree and its a subject thats hot for arguments.
I only stay with soil because i know what i am doing with it and i don't want to be a newb starting again with hydro or aero.
Best of luck with whatever you choose to do and thanks for looking in




> jackinthebox
> Cheers mate, only read first 10 pages, then couldnt stand it anymore and fast fowarded. Very glad to see they are doing wonderful.
> 
> Hope everything stays good <3
> ...


I dont know about the way other people fimm or whats written in the growfaqs thats just how i do it.
For all i know leaving 20% intact is better as when i came to this site i wasn't even aware that it was even called fimming lol.
I thought it was called topping.
I was brought up with weed and i guess i have a lot of terms and facts/myths that are personable and as i go along i try to break them down into facts only and the universally correct terms.
Thanks for taking a look though i appreciate it and best of luck with your own fimmed plants.



> beautifuldisast3r
> I am at the aquarium store first thing tomorrow. Natmoon, your airbasket Idea is brilliant and I appreciate all your open advice and direction. This is an amazing journal i've been following since I decided to Fim my plant.


Great man,i wish you the best of luck with it.
Leave me or pm me a link to your grow when you start it so i can see how your doing with it.
Thanks for looking through the journal and your support and i hope it works well for you.



> wbinwv
> Excellent grow nat... I really like your air basket.... congrats!


Thanks man i appreciate your support,hope you found some good ideas and had a good read.



> robbie82
> Those weed stalks look insane u got more trich than I do thats for sure, plan on sampling any soon?


Na i wont sample any until a minimum of 56 days has gone by then i will selectively harvest stems on the smaller plants.
The airbasket plant will be more like 70+ days before it is ready for sampling as it has a good amount of sativa in it.
Thanks for your continued support robbie



> wilt
> Natmoon,
> amazing ass grow man. they grew nice and fat and tall. just like what we like to see and smoke. how long till harvest and any guess on how many o's you should get?


Today is day 29 of flowering since first pistils were shown on the airbasket plant and the others were a day or 2 behind to show their pistils.
I only count flowering as starting from the first day that they showed pistils.
As soon as i see the first flowers/pistils i start the countdown of the flowering cycle.

I haven't really got a clue how much i will get,but i hope for about an ounce per stem from the big plant if it has the resin capability of the pppxblueberry this will be easily achievable.
Thanks for looking in and commenting i appreciate it



> SnowWhite
> I'm quite lost for words Nat! That plant is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> So is that the best plant you've ever grown so far in all your years growing?....cos I reckon it is one of the best looking indoor plants I have ever seen man!


Its definitely the biggest and the quickest,as to quality i will have to let you know as and when i harvest it.
This is a new hybrid and i have never grown them before now.

I and no one else alive has ever smoked this as i only created it recently lol.
So far all is looking good and i think/hope that it will continue to do so.
Thanks for your kind comments snowy and your continued support i really appreciate it



> Rope Smoker
> Nat Those pics comparing size are great! The difference Is amazeing! When may plant shows sex I will make an air basket for it! I FIMMed My plant 4days ago and was looking at it this morning and was surprised at the spurt os growth! I can't wait till tonight so I can get my 10x magnifyer on It tonight to see If I did it right and got 4plus tops starting.
> You the man Nat and thanks for your advise and this great thread!
> peace man


No worries ropesmoker i hope it all works out for you.
Until you brought it up i hadn't even realized that i hadn't bothered to really show any size comparison pics.
I had just gone on a mission to use my supermacro mode to take pics of trics lol and forgot about the others hahaha

When you get the airbasket be sure to leave me a link or pm me a link to your journal so i can watch.
Thanks for supporting me,it is appreciated


----------



## wilt (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, those ladys are going to be so nice when you finaly chop them. cant wait to see them dryed out. oz/stem is BEAST!! :]


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No worries bwinn.
> Let me know if or when you give the airbasket a go and i will look in on what your doing.
> I am already subscribed to your current journal but just in case you make a different one or do it on another grow.


thanks natmoon thats cool of you to offer your help to me. and i will let you know before i go out and buy the stuff. thanks again natmoon plants look awsome.


----------



## wilt (Feb 27, 2008)

hey nat. do you think you can go look at my stealth box post in the grow room section. you clearly know how to grow amazing girls. id love your advice. oh yeah.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 28, 2008)

wilt said:


> hey nat. do you think you can go look at my stealth box post in the grow room section. you clearly know how to grow amazing girls. id love your advice. oh yeah.


You need to leave me a link to your stealth grow please


----------



## natmoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Heres some more close ups of the pure pppxblueberry.
More whole cupboard shots tomorrow.
Made to make your mouth water lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

nat i dont want to sound redundant but i will haha, all i can say is wow. your photog skills are awesome. and the plants speak for themselves.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 28, 2008)

drool drool drool hahaha!!!!!!looking great as alwas Nat
I was looking at my plant last night, nat and I don't think I cut off enough when I FIMMed it. It apears to be growing back and didn't split into multiple heads. I guess I'll half to try again when my new seeds sprout that i planted last night. Keep up the great work Nat, someday I'll get there!
peace man


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Feb 28, 2008)

are you in the us, and where'd you get your seeds?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

awsome plants and pics im really looking forward to your harvest. good luck natmoon.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAMN NAT!!!!! Did you sprinkle that with crystalized sugar?!?! lol....


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 28, 2008)

no kidding the sugar keeps getting thicker and thicker!!! Lots of those hairs are turning brown have you looked with the scope? the last pic is amazing and that was taken with the cam in the link you posted?


----------



## vertise (Feb 29, 2008)

what kinda camera do you have man.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nat i dont want to sound redundant but i will haha, all i can say is wow. your photog skills are awesome. and the plants speak for themselves.


Thanks for that masta.
I aim to entertain lol.
But seriously though when i have had no buds i loved to look at other peoples pics and for some reason even looking at them gave me mild pleasure and enthusiasm to keep on going.

I still look at other peoples buds and wish i could taste some of that stuff and some of that stuff and some of that stuff lol the list is endless haahhaha.
I wanna taste all your budslol


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> drool drool drool hahaha!!!!!!looking great as alwas Nat
> I was looking at my plant last night, nat and I don't think I cut off enough when I FIMMed it. It apears to be growing back and didn't split into multiple heads. I guess I'll half to try again when my new seeds sprout that i planted last night. Keep up the great work Nat, someday I'll get there!
> peace man


Yeah i always found that as well which is why i cut as near to 90% of as possible to try to achieve multiple tops from each cut.
It may well still split though you have to wait as the original cut tip should start growing back but if you've done it right with several new tips.
Best of luck with it anyway


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

bloodshotEyz said:


> are you in the us, and where'd you get your seeds?


I made my own seeds and no i am not American


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome plants and pics im really looking forward to your harvest. good luck natmoon.


Thanks for checking in bwinn.
I am also looking forward to it as i am smoking shitty crap only right now


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAMN NAT!!!!! Did you sprinkle that with crystalized sugar?!?! lol....


It will only get worse and fatter yet 1puff lol.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> no kidding the sugar keeps getting thicker and thicker!!! Lots of those hairs are turning brown have you looked with the scope? the last pic is amazing and that was taken with the cam in the link you posted?


Yeah the hairs will turn brown as i go along but new growth will always be coming through.
The hairs that are turning brown now are the first hairs that showed.
Only 31 days have passed so far since pistils showed so i have another 25 days yet minimum.
Thanks for looking in at the pics though i appreciate it.
Yes the pics were all done on the fuji camera.
http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Finepix-Digital-Camera-Optical/dp/B000NOUP0S/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1204270204&sr=8-1


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

vertise said:


> what kinda camera do you have man.


This one
Amazon.com: Fujifilm Finepix S700 7.1MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom: Electronics


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

i would like to see a pic of your fingers after you brake that bud up lol. good journal good pic's and gooooooooooooooood plants.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea i love that part when a bunch of new white hairs come out reaching for the sun and the bud starts filling in!!!!! they look great i was just wondering how much longer those are going to be huge by the time harvest gets here. think im gonna get me one of those cams the hubby is gonna flip but he will get over it I also fim'd one of those clones and it looks very neat i may trim a few more of them. well done nat


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 29, 2008)

wow .
are they about 6 weeks flower now.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> wow .
> are they about 6 weeks flower now.


Nah they are 31 days in


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> View attachment 76314
> is that the same as yours this is just 7 meg, isnt yours 7.1 meg.
> also do you use a scope for tri pics/close ups.
> or do you just use your camera alone.
> ...


Dunno what camera that is that you have posted as the pic is to small but in England the camera is called an s5700 and i got it from Argos,if your referring to amazon.co.uk stating that its a 7.0 megapixel camera then that is an amazon.co.uk mistake as it is a 7.1 and even says so in amazons own tech details all though they state it as a 7.0 in the headline on their site lol,in America and some other countries its called an s700 both are 7.1 megapixels and have built in telephoto lenses with a supermacro mode that can be programmed or used with the automatic settings,both are the same camera with different names for different countries.

I bought mine from Argos but i would recommend amazon as they have much cheaper deals.
I took back my old kodak camera to argos and only paid an extra tenner for this new fuji after the motor drive gave up on the kodak.
If i had to buy it new from scratch i would buy from amazon as they are 143 in argos and only 104 from amazon with free delivery in the UK.

To get better pictures from it i place a 100watt incandescent spotlight a couple of foot above the plant as supermacro does not allow the use of the flash,this illuminates the trics properly.
No scope is used but you can get extra lenses for this camera.
Here is the English link for it

Amazon.co.uk: Fuji FinePix S5700 Digital Camera - Black (7.0MP, 10x Optical Zoom) 2.5" LCD: Fuji: Electronics & Photo


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok heres some more full pictures of the whole cupboard space.
Buds just need to spend their time fattening and hardening up now.
I have just moved back to a veg formula feed as the buds are really sucking the N out of the leaf.
I will do this for a week or so to help them along and then go back to the bloom formula and then just use molasses and water for last 10-14 days


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

nice pic's natmoon. awsome job.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice pic's natmoon. awsome job.


yeah man fattening up nicely now,thanks for looking in


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

they are getting fat natmoon i love them lol.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 1, 2008)

I see exactly what you mean, everything is just packed on that stick, no spaces.... Damn those girls are looking!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

wow i am blown away by those colas!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> wow i am blown away by those colas!!


Yeah i love 36" long buds lol.
Hope you get some good ones to dude.
Thanks for looking in



> 1puff2puff3puff I see exactly what you mean, everything is just packed on that stick, no spaces.... Damn those girls are looking!!!


I just think i get more bud this way.
Fimming and lowering the lights carefully keeps them fat and with no spindly stretched sections.
Every part has bud on it and no space or growth effort is wasted.
That kind of growth has nothing to do with the airbasket.
The airbasket has provided speed and size,the growth shape and pattern is achieved with very early fimming,leaf trimming to expose new nodes and keeping the light as near as possible.
The 400hps is currently about 8" away from the top of the big plant.
You have to be careful at this height though and keep a close eye on them.



> bwinn27 they are getting fat natmoon i love them lol.


Thanks for looking in bwinn,i can only hope that they keep getting fatter and don't stall.
I am hoping that the stall in soil during flowering occurs mainly due to soil compaction and lack of air to the root systems.
So hopefully the airbasket will combat this.
Thanks for looking in

I just flushed the air basket through with 5 litres of clean room temp phd water as i had a thought that it might be possible for the sponge to store to much shit in it even though in theory the weight of the plant and the soil should keep the sponge fairly well compressed and mainly unable to store to much water.

This wont stop it from building up nute deposits and salts though so i flushed anyway just in case.
So i slowly poured the 5litres of water around the centre stalk of the plant to ensure that the sponge was flushed as well as the soil.

I will do some more tric close up pics later on tonight but im off out in a bit


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

good advice natmoon. i also like to give my plants fresh ph water every month to help stop nutrient build up. looking forward to those frosty pic's lol.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

Nat! Holy shit man....that plant is EXTREMELY HEALTHY AND BEAUTIFUL!

My fimed white rhino is nothing compared to that.

Im damn jealous, look at that thing compared to the other girls....they look tiny in comparison. 

Im going to try making a few of these air baskets now that ive seen the results!!!! If I need any help I will be messaging you.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Nat! Holy shit man....that plant is EXTREMELY HEALTHY AND BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> My fimed white rhino is nothing compared to that.
> 
> ...


Lol.
No worries dude.
Theres not much to worry about with them really and they are so easy to build its pathetic really.
I am excited to see how other people with better lights,better soil,nutes and ventilation etc. do with these baskets.

Dont forget everything i have is cheap and the light is only a 400 so i am sure that better results can be had with better equipment and better everything than i have.
It would also be interesting to see how non topped or fimmed plants do as a single cola.

Best of luck with it and thanks for trusting me and giving my ideas a go


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok heres some supermacro pics of the 2 lower tops that i pollinated previously on a pure pppxblueberry.
I used the male pollen from a pppxblueberryxsativa seed and it was a strong male but who knows what will come out from this.
Find out in the next journal in a couple of months lol
Enjoy the pics.
P.S. There were actually even more trics but i have wiped my rollup over them and smoked it several times hahaha


----------



## zedragon (Mar 1, 2008)

_Natmoon, they awrsome mate! how long do you reckon you`ll let them go for? and what the smell there giving off? _


----------



## vertise (Mar 1, 2008)

nice man those buds look good enough to smoke, and they have seeds. Cant wait for the next journal


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _Natmoon, they awrsome mate! how long do you reckon you`ll let them go for? and what the smell there giving off? _


The smell they give of at the moment is very hashy mixed with skunky,fruity,earthy kind of smell.
I will wait at least 56 days before i chop any off.
Thanks for looking and your kind comments.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

vertise said:


> nice man those buds look good enough to smoke, and they have seeds. Cant wait for the next journal


Lol.
Yeah will be fun.
I will click on your journal link in a minute and see what your growing


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Nat....Dayum!!!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

there everything i hoped for lol awsome natmoon.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Nat....Dayum!!!*


Thanks for taking a look bsi.
I take it you liked em lol.
I would share some if i could


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> there everything i hoped for lol awsome natmoon.


Hey bwinn thanks for having a look.
I just took a pic with the hps switched off as the hps seems to make the plant look a bit wispy in its brightness when i photograph it.
Heres a shot with the light off instead.

As you can see i have restricted nitrogen and fed the buds and the main leaves are dropping now as the plant has basically eaten them,which is what i wanted.
Just gave them 3 litres of a high nitrogen feed to boost the new little leaves back up to par and i will do this 2 more times before i go back to bloom only formula.
I don't want leaves only buds,contrary to popular advice they don't seem to need to many leaves in a controlled environment


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 1, 2008)

natmoon said:


> As you can see i have restricted nitrogen and fed the buds and the main leaves are dropping now as the plant has basically eaten them,which is what i wanted.
> Just gave them 3 litres of a high nitrogen feed to boost the new little leaves back up to par and i will do this 2 more times before i go back to bloom only formula.
> I don't want leaves only buds,contrary to popular advice they don't seem to need to many leaves in a controlled environment


*Duely noted, Nat. I always get afraid if leaves are dropping and Im not near the finish line.*

*I'll have to try that on a plant or two.*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats just plain ole Beautiful!!!! Looks freaking skrumdidillyumous!!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey bwinn thanks for having a look.
> I just took a pic with the hps switched off as the hps seems to make the plant look a bit wispy in its brightness when i photograph it.
> Heres a shot with the light off instead.
> 
> ...





> 1puff2puff3puff Thats just plain ole Beautiful!!!! Looks freaking skrumdidillyumous!!!


What that one lol.
Thanks for taking a look 1puff.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Duely noted, Nat. I always get afraid if leaves are dropping and Im not near the finish line.*
> 
> *I'll have to try that on a plant or two.*


I know what you mean,i think a lot of people have assumed that the plant is sick because of it when really it is natural for it to drop leaves during flowering.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 2, 2008)

looking great, your plants look great, havent looked in for a while, ive had pc probs, but fine now.
my d.poison have started to flower now, have you seen the pics?.
what do you think.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

bravo..........bravo........people dont realize how easily everyone on earth can grow killer nugs like that..


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow.................your grow is looking TEXT Book right now NM! Good job.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah dudes feel the fatness lmfao


----------



## KronCone717 (Mar 2, 2008)

im jealous nat, i can only dream my first grow turns out half of this grow haha. Such compact freaking colas dam... theyre a beaut. 

check out my grow if you gotta chance, would love some words of wisdom.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome natmoon i dont know how many more times i can say it but those plants are awsome. good job


----------



## natmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

KronCone717 said:


> im jealous nat, i can only dream my first grow turns out half of this grow haha. Such compact freaking colas dam... theyre a beaut.
> 
> check out my grow if you gotta chance, would love some words of wisdom.


Yeah man i checked into your grow and left a comment.
Thanks for checking out my journal


----------



## natmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> awsome natmoon i dont know how many more times i can say it but those plants are awsome. good job


Lol.
Thanks bwinn but just wait until they have been growing for another minimum of 36 days lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Lol.
> Thanks bwinn but just wait until they have been growing for another minimum of 36 days lol.


i know natmoon im looking forward to it lol.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 3, 2008)

Man those buda are so phat, I can't hardly imagine another 36 days of getting fatter! peace man


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Man those buda are so phat, I can't hardly imagine another 36 days of getting fatter! peace man


They are starting to grow trics everywhere now and getting fatter everyday.
I believe that they grow so well with no stall because of the permanent oxygen supply from the basket.

Usually its impossible to escape soil compaction by this point,which basically strangles the roots,but my soil is still fluffy and spongy from being constantly aerated.

Anyway anyone can use these baskets with great results i reckon.
I only have a 400watt lamp and a couple of fluro tubes so those with high powered equipment should see even better results


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 3, 2008)

hey nat how many days flowering are they so far they look phat

also how does your air basket work does it have a pump or something inside it?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hey nat how many days flowering are they so far they look phat
> 
> also how does your air basket work does it have a pump or something inside it?


The airbasket plant showed its first 2 pistils on the 29th of January the others were a couple of days after that.
So today is day 34 of the flowering cycle.
The airbasket plant has a lot of sativa in it and i expect it to go for at least 70 days if not 77.

Here is a link to everything that i used in the airbasket with pics and info on what and how
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-28.html#post506955


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 3, 2008)

wow damn thats mad growth are they dense or airy i been usiong yours to mopnitor mine and i got 2k watts and yours are way more budded than mine and same # of days mine are really dense though


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

The airbasketed nuggets are still a bit fluffy at the moment but are just starting to harden up and grow trics now.
The sativa i used to cross into them takes a lot longer to mature.
The other plants are solid already


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 3, 2008)

nice i wonder what we did wrong lol first time and for a first time im really proud of how they are doing especially being randomm bag seeds we been saving for like 4 years threy dont smell; real strong or i dont notice anyway but when i touch them they have some nice fruity smells and some of em have ncie skunky smell when i touch em i think i might hve stunted them some trimming too many leaves and all our leaves are turning yellow pretty bad


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> nice i wonder what we did wrong lol first time and for a first time im really proud of how they are doing especially being randomm bag seeds we been saving for like 4 years threy dont smell; real strong or i dont notice anyway but when i touch them they have some nice fruity smells and some of em have ncie skunky smell when i touch em i think i might hve stunted them some trimming too many leaves and all our leaves are turning yellow pretty bad


Ive trimmed loads of leaves of mine,i doubt thats your problem.
Without pics and full info of what you have used i cant really help you much


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> They are starting to grow trics everywhere now and getting fatter everyday.
> I believe that they grow so well with no stall because of the permanent oxygen supply from the basket.
> 
> Usually its impossible to escape soil compaction by this point,which basically strangles the roots,but my soil is still fluffy and spongy from being constantly aerated.
> ...


New pics getting lost


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 3, 2008)

im borrowing my sisaters camera tomorrow and i will post a couple pics


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

they look like some tight sticky smelly buds lol


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

sexy photo shoot man. Everything looks brilliant. Quick question. When its time to harvest do you cut your plants down the day you decide to take them out off 12/12 or do you leave them in darkness for a day or two then cut it down


----------



## Ratty696 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice lookin plants man. Good job.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, i think you will be a very satisfied grower soon!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

vertise said:


> sexy photo shoot man. Everything looks brilliant. Quick question. When its time to harvest do you cut your plants down the day you decide to take them out off 12/12 or do you leave them in darkness for a day or two then cut it down


I am going to try doing it this time with no darkness period as i usually use the darkness period but others here have said that its better to not do it so i am going to see what i think with not doing the dark period.

I like to test these new methods out and see how good they are for me.
I can see the merit in both ways i.e. light degrades the trics and the dark does not,light till the last second may encourage them to be a bit fatter,whereas the dark period may enable the plant to pack on a bit more resin that cannot evaporate in the heat of the light,and many other little reasons.

Seems to be one of this and one of the other but i will give it a go and see how it looks


----------



## natmoon (Mar 3, 2008)

> goatamineHcL im borrowing my sisaters camera tomorrow and i will post a couple pics


Ok no worries,let me know when you do




> bwinn27 they look like some tight sticky smelly buds lol


Definitely tight and definitely stinky lol



> Ratty696 Nice lookin plants man. Good job.


Thanks for checking in ratty and having a look.



> SayNoToDrugs Wow, i think you will be a very satisfied grower soon!


Yeah man they are getting really big,not to much longer to wait now for some of the smaller sideline plants on the outside edges of the lit area.
I cant wait to make some more oil
Thanks for taking a look,it is appreciated


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 4, 2008)

I want ..... Damn Nat, those things are getting thick as heck!!! Cant wait to see finished product... 
Question... When is it too late to FIM or Top your plant?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

whats up natmoon hows things going?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I want ..... Damn Nat, those things are getting thick as heck!!! Cant wait to see finished product...
> Question... When is it too late to FIM or Top your plant?


I only fimm or top during veg,i wouldn't do it once i had started flowering.
Thanks for taking a look at the pics.
I will start taking tric pics of the big airbasket plant next week.
The small plants are pure pppxblueberrys so they mature really quickly and will be ready to chop in about 20 days whereas the basketed plant will take up to 70+ days in total to finish


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up natmoon hows things going?


Everythings going well so far,not much to report really,plants get fatter and i get more impatient lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 4, 2008)

hi hows it going.
these 2 d.poison i have have started to flower nicley, i thought they would never flower.
the big one of the 2 was multi topped so many times it has lots of flowers.
wonder if you could help.
the smaller plants i have in 12/12 2 pakistan valley and 1 ice seem fine.
but the 2 d.poison seem like they not getting enuf water,"a bit droopy"
i know plants go like this when over/under watered. but they seem to be like this all the time, still flowering/ect, just look a little droopy.
im growing in soil, under 600hps, with a fan blowing, im feedind bio bloom every other water "every 4 to 5 days" and i add super thrive every 3rd water when i flood to help flush.
i thought they were getting too hot, but ive moved them and they still seem droopy.
any views on why the d.poison are droopy.
thanks
View attachment 78421

View attachment 78422

View attachment 78423

View attachment 78424

View attachment 78426

View attachment 78427this one is ice

pakistan valley

View attachment 78429pics of all of my 5 female flowering plants.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> hi hows it going.
> these 2 d.poison i have have started to flower nicley, i thought they would never flower.
> the big one of the 2 was multi topped so many times it has lots of flowers.
> wonder if you could help.
> ...


Hey dude glad to see you finally got some females.
In my opinion you have to many tops for the size of the pots that you are using.
If you create many tops you have to give them bigger pots with more aeration as in essence you have created several plants that survive on one root system.
I would say that this is why you are experiencing droopiness.

You can try using airbaskets with no pumps to save cash as they still allow maximum drainage and aeration due to the many little holes even without a pump.
I only recommend the baskets with hundreds of small holes,i don't recommend the baskets with larger holes.
All though they will work they wont work as well.

Basically you need to repot them.
A very large airbasket like i use cost me 1.79 so its a worthwhile investment,i found that using 7 cups of soil to 3 cups of perlite gave the best results.

Best of luck with it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

Get this thread to the next page for my pics


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

OK heres todays pics.
Nothing much different,just a bit fatter.
Some zoomed pics show the small lower buds that i pollinated and some are unpollinated.
Both are the pppxblueberyy except the less colourful one is the sour pheno and the more blue looking one is the sweeter one.
Air basket plant is still huge and getting fatter by the day still


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

nothing like some good bud porn.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! OMG wow. Good job. 

How do you get your pics so clear when you are close? I have a pretty nice dig cam and even on macro I cant get em that juicy!!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nothing like some good bud porn.


Cheers for taking a look at my nice porn collection lol


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! OMG wow. Good job.
> 
> How do you get your pics so clear when you are close? I have a pretty nice dig cam and even on macro I cant get em that juicy!!!


This new fuji camera i bought has a built in telephoto lens and a super macro mode as well.
Those pics are just normal macro though and holding the camera in my hands,i was to lazy to setup the tripod and shit lol
Thanks for taking a look jaimie,it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> OK heres todays pics.
> Nothing much different,just a bit fatter.
> Some zoomed pics show the small lower buds that i pollinated and some are unpollinated.
> Both are the pppxblueberyy except the less colourful one is the sour pheno and the more blue looking one is the sweeter one.
> Air basket plant is still huge and getting fatter by the day still


Bump the new pics as everyone always clicks last page


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> This new fuji camera i bought has a built in telephoto lens and a super macro mode as well.
> Those pics are just normal macro though and holding the camera in my hands,i was to lazy to setup the tripod and shit lol
> Thanks for taking a look jaimie,it is appreciated


I have a rebel xti. I dont know why it wont take pics like that in macro. It just makes a noise like its trying to focus but wont...even on manual it wont focus. WTF. I think Ill buss out the manual tomorrow. I envy your photos and plants. 
No thanks needed, you are very welcome..


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

beautifuldisast3r said:


>


I need to pop into your journal in a minute and see how your doing so far.
Thanks for taking a look,no sperm nutes though on the bud please lol


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I have a rebel xti. I dont know why it wont take pics like that in macro. It just makes a noise like its trying to focus but wont...even on manual it wont focus. WTF. I think Ill buss out the manual tomorrow. I envy your photos and plants.
> No thanks needed, you are very welcome..


Sorry i have no clue about that camera so i cant help you with that.
If my camera wouldn't focus properly in the manner that your saying i would take it back.
That is assuming that you aren't exceeding your specific cameras maximum nearfield distance for its lens.
It will state the maximum nearfield distance in the macro section of your manual.

On my camera normal macro is 4cm away from the plant and super macro i can get the lens 1cm away from the plant.
You cant use the flash when you do this or the whole shot will be blurred by whiteness,you need to light above the plant,brightly,but not with hps.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sorry i have no clue about that camera so i cant help you with that.
> If my camera wouldn't focus properly in the manner that your saying i would take it back.
> That is assuming that you aren't exceeding your specific cameras maximum nearfield distance for its lens.
> It will state the maximum nearfield distance in the macro section of your manual.
> ...


I will look in the manual. Ive had it for 6months... I dont know if I can return it now. It def has those capabilities, I just dont have much experience with Macro settings. I watched an instructional video about macro and thats about it...so if I have to get out the manual I will if I can take pics similar to that!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I will look in the manual. Ive had it for 6months... I dont know if I can return it now. It def has those capabilities, I just dont have much experience with Macro settings. I watched an instructional video about macro and thats about it...so if I have to get out the manual I will if I can take pics similar to that!!!!


Try to use these settings and get about 10 cm away from your plants and angle the camera up slightly so the flash doesn't fire directly onto your bud.
*A,f4.0,1/125,-2.0,iso64,flash on,auto focus on,10mp,wide angle off.*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 5, 2008)

From what I've seen from PPP, and the Blueberry I've grown, 
that cross is making sense to me... BB is a stout plant, and
could use some Sativa traits...

I'll be around for that yeild...Should be good...


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey dude glad to see you finally got some females.
> In my opinion you have to many tops for the size of the pots that you are using.
> If you create many tops you have to give them bigger pots with more aeration as in essence you have created several plants that survive on one root system.
> I would say that this is why you are experiencing droopiness.
> ...


dude ?.
thanks i have room for a bigger pot, i will pot them on later, dont have an air basket, but have a small drill, to put lots of holes in a bigger pot.
these stavias are so diff to indicas, what i normally grow.
and btw your plants look fucking ace.
good job.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 5, 2008)

the plants are 2 1/2 foot, should i use a pot 2 times the ones im using?. with lots of holes?.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Try to use these settings and get about 10 cm away from your plants and angle the camera up slightly so the flash doesn't fire directly onto your bud.
> *A,f4.0,1/125,-2.0,iso64,flash on,auto focus on,10mp,wide angle off.*


I will try that today! Thats Nat! You are the greatest!!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> the plants are 2 1/2 foot, should i use a pot 2 times the ones im using?. with lots of holes?.


The baskets that i am using are 11.5" x 11.5" across and 8" deep,they have 36 holes per square inch,so it would be unviable to drill that many holes.
These baskets are 1.79 at B&Q.
If you cant get one then any aeration you can give is better than none of course.
I would recommend that you use a pot of about this kind of size for a big plant with many tops.

You can grow small plants with small pots but not big multi headed ones.
I have many little plants that i like to call my eighth plants dotted around the cupboard in little coffee cup pots.
I figure the lights are on so i may as well use the space up,but even the small plants don't go to much on the small pots.
Thanks for taking a look in dude it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I will try that today! Thats Nat! You are the greatest!!!


Hopefully those settings will help you get some better close ups


----------



## el1 (Mar 5, 2008)

damn nat those girls are looking wicked!!

I've got my ppp on the run at the mo, almost ready to flower cant wait.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

i bought an airbasket from walmart i like ti so far. it is also the first to need watering



very very nice job


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

el1 said:


> damn nat those girls are looking wicked!!
> 
> I've got my ppp on the run at the mo, almost ready to flower cant wait.


Yeah ppp wont let you down,its a great smoke even without being hybridized.
Best of luck for flowering and thanks for taking a look


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> i bought an airbasket from walmart i like ti so far. it is also the first to need watering
> 
> 
> 
> very very nice job


Cool thanks for trusting in my ideas.
Really if you break it down though there is nothing in the idea that can harm the plant,extra air,extra drainage,less soil compression and if you add the pump and the sponge directly underneath the main rootball it will give a constant supply of air to the roots so you have to worry less about over watering problems.

I have been flushing mine through with clean water,i think this may be necessary every 4 weeks or so in case of any nute buildup in the sponge.
You should leech any soil at least once during flowering imo anyway.

Hope it works out for you,i will click on your link in a minute and take a look


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

what stops the roots from growing out? is the something over the holes? i dont know if you said it but to stoned to go look lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> what stops the roots from growing out? is the something over the holes? i dont know if you said it but to stoned to go look lol.


The basically protrude about half an inch at most in some places and then recede back into the soil after they notice the light.
So a basic answer is that the light stops them


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The basically protrude about half an inch at most in some places and then recede back into the soil after they notice the light.
> So a basic answer is that the light stops them


cool i dident know that lol. thanks natmoon


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

i was thinking of useing cheese cloth or some kind of tight screen to block the holes but still let air in.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i was thinking of useing cheese cloth or some kind of tight screen to block the holes but still let air in.


Its unnecessary really,an extra cost and you would restrict airflow by doing it,albeit not by a lot,but roots can poke through concrete if they want to,eventually lol.

They recede very quickly and i have not found it to be a problem so far.
The colas you can see on that plant are currently 29" long for the biggest one and if it was an indica i would be cutting it down in about 18-20+ days so roots protruding badly will never be an issue in the time frame for an indica and i am only 38 days in on the hybrid in the basket which is obviously sativa dominant and will go up to 70+ days easily i would have thought.
But so far even though i have 12 colas on that large plant no roots are sticking out of the pot.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

ya just trying to find ways to improve lol. like i said just a thought. cant wate to give it a try


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ya just trying to find ways to improve lol. like i said just a thought. cant wate to give it a try


Yeah man it was a good thought.
I always explain everything fully as its is peoples dreams and weed in the balance and i don't want to be at fault if at all possible,didn't mean it to sound like i was ranting lol.

I to was worried that roots would stick out at first but it just really hasn't been a problem,at this moment in time i can see about 3 root tips barely and they are back off into the soil again lol


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres the info and pics from the new potting idea.
> For all i know this has already been done by someone else,if it has i haven't seen it.
> Anyway heres all the gumpfh in case you want to try it for yourself
> Everything that i used and why.
> ...


I made a mistake on the soil mix proportions and i have only just noticed it.
I have amended the original mistake and highlighted it as i can no longer edit this post.
It should have read "* Fill with a 70% soil and 30% perlite mix and a packet of water absorbing crystals."

*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry if you already said this but where do you get the baskets from? 

I cant find them.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

i just used the basket on its own.

walmart is where i got mine


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Sorry if you already said this but where do you get the baskets from?
> 
> I cant find them.


I got mine from B&Q,don't forget i am English lol.
I don't know where you would get them from where you live if your not in England.
Heres is a link to an online site that sells them but it is also English but you can use the data to search for them in your area

Aquatics Online UK - Aquarium Supplies, Pond, Pumps, Filters, and liners -Pond Planting Baskets & Accessories









Fine Mesh Square Lily Baskets
Fine Mesh Planting Baskets : no need for Hessian inserts as small mesh is designed to prevent washing out of pond soil

Approximate outer dimensions are as follows :

Small Square Lily Basket : 19 x 19 x 9cms

Medium Square Lily Basket : 23 x 23 x 13cms

Large Square Lily Basket : 27 x 27 x 19cms

 Small Square Lily Basket 19cm £0.51 Medium Square Lily Basket 23cm £0.92 Large Square Lily Basket 27cm £1.13


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

Just ordered two 12 in baskets and A bag of PRO-MIX potting soil.

Pro mix is the best soil around 

I should get some great plants with the air baskets and the pro-mix.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Just ordered two 12 in baskets and A bag of PRO-MIX potting soil.
> 
> Pro mix is the best soil around
> 
> I should get some great plants with the air baskets and the pro-mix.


I swear that i see a difference in my plants from it.
Best of luck with it anyway and thanks for giving it a go and trusting me


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I swear that i see a difference in my plants from it.
> Best of luck with it anyway and thanks for giving it a go and trusting me


Im gonna be growing a different strain in each basket plus I will also be growing them in just plain old soil. 

Im thinking the results will be just as good as yours.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

quick question is the air basket a bigger pot then the rest of them?


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been sleeping on this for a while... these plants are looking INSANELY great! Great work. I can't wait for a few new pics.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 7, 2008)

what foods do you use?.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im gonna be growing a different strain in each basket plus I will also be growing them in just plain old soil.
> 
> Im thinking the results will be just as good as yours.


You think that the baskets make no difference at all is that what your saying?
Or are you saying that you think that your airbasket results will be as good as mine?

If you just put plain soil in the basket you wont have good results at all.
You need the water crystals as the soil drys out very quickly because of the air and with no perlite added to the soil you wont get the best out of them at all.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> quick question is the air basket a bigger pot then the rest of them?


The one i am using is 11.5 x 11.5 x 8 inches.
I don't need the iq i have to realize that people are trying to find fault or reasons that this is flawed.
Do it,don't do it,i no longer care


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

always a pleasure to visit one of your threads nat.......


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> I've been sleeping on this for a while... these plants are looking INSANELY great! Great work. I can't wait for a few new pics.


Thanks for your support dude,its really appreciated.
Heres some close up shots of the pure pppxblueberry sour pheno to make your mouth water


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> what foods do you use?.


I am currently using some nutes from a little known small company in Sheffield.
Heres a link to their site
http://www.growers-ark.com/


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

nice nice nice...great job man


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> nice nice nice...great job man


Thanks for looking in cali


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for your support dude,its really appreciated.
> Heres some close up shots of the pure pppxblueberry sour pheno to make your mouth water


Latest pics stuck on the wrong page


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I am currently using some nutes from a little known small company in Sheffield.
> Heres a link to their site
> http://www.growers-ark.com/


thanks what ones do use use for 12/12 and , what else do you add?
thanks.
and thanks for the advice on the d.poison repotting issue.
cheers she is doing just fine now.
you know before when you said you remove fan leaves when in 12/12 to get more light to the buds.
how many a week or day would you remove in 12/12.
cos your last plant, isnt that what you did?.
if you would look at the topped d.poison i have, would it be ok to remove some fan leaves, as its flowering?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 7, 2008)

Back 

 Growers Ark soil food is formulated for growing in soil or an equivalent media (peat based or peat free compost, reused compost, fresh garden compost, manure based compost or a mix). Our soil food is a one part food and contains calcium and magnesium in addition to N.P.K. It is manufactured from high grade salts and EDTA chelated trace elements for the maximum ease of uptake by the plants. The soil food also contains humate as even when growing in soil the addition of extra humate (particularly the highly active form we use) is beneficial to plants.

The hard water formulation contains high grade Nitric acid to neutralize the hardness and reduce the need for pH adjustment; you will need to use less pH down when using our food than with some other companies' products.








is that the one for soil, that comes in a and b?.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> thanks what ones do use use for 12/12 and , what else do you add?
> thanks.
> and thanks for the advice on the d.poison repotting issue.
> cheers she is doing just fine now.
> ...


Glad to hear that your plants perking up,i will have a look through for your journal in a minute.

I use the one part soil grow formula for veg and the one part bloom formula for flowering.
On this grow i am not going to use molasses just so i can see how these nutes perform on their own.
I have boosted their nitrogen level this past week to compensate for large leaf loss though and i just used the recommended amount of babybio for this purpose.

Yeah i only remove leaves that i deem to be shading bud areas and i try to do this as minimally as possible all the way through the grow.
My plants got their first leaf removal at only a few weeks old and i continue to remove the odd leaf here and there as soon as one becomes a problem really.

I don't recommend mass leaf removal,i have been carefully trimming my plants here and there for many weeks.
I always think that the more light that the buds get the fatter and tighter they get.
Who want huge fan leaves?,yeah they look cool and lovely and green etc.. but can you smoke them,no, so why waste the plants and your energy on growing big leaves


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> The one i am using is 11.5 x 11.5 x 8 inches.
> I don't need the iq i have to realize that people are trying to find fault or reasons that this is flawed.
> Do it,don't do it,i no longer care


im just trying to find out why it works and whats makeing it work. its the way my brain works. im not trying to prove you wrong because just look at your pic's. and the pot being bigger would have something to do with the plant being bigger. again im not trying to prove you wrong you are one of the best growers. sorry if i pissed you off. if someone never asked whats growing on my bread we wouldent have penicillin.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

just stoppin by nat, and no need to say anything bout the pics cuz you know how i feel about them lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> im just trying to find out why it works and whats makeing it work. its the way my brain works. im not trying to prove you wrong because just look at your pic's. and the pot being bigger would have something to do with the plant being bigger. again im not trying to prove you wrong you are one of the best growers. sorry if i pissed you off. if someone never asked whats growing on my bread we wouldent have penicillin.


Yeah man your right i was to tired and stoned to have been here typing.
I have slept for about 6 hours in the past 2 days.
Ignore my comments,sleep deprivation again.

I have grown in big pots and small pots many times and i GUARANTEE to everyone as strongly as its worth that this works.
I basically got the idea from watching emails grow when i noticed how fast his plants were growing in an aeroponics setup i realized that air was the key to speed of growth.

The real problem was going to be pumping air into soil in a controlled manner evenly distributed and without the line becoming clogged up with soil which is why i came up with the sponge idea as when you pump a damp/wet sponge full of air it will slowly release many air bubbles from its large surface area.

The baskets were the next obvious choice as i saw no point in putting them into pots that cant breathe when these baskets are so cheap.
I used a 70/30 soil/perlite mix as i was worried about the soil washing away through the mesh but this didn't happen anyway.
I also used the water absorbing crystals because the pump and sponge dry the soil up more quickly.

Really i don't know why i get pissy as im not selling the idea and making no money.
I guess i just want people to trust me and for some stupid reason its important to me even though i will never meet any of you.
I don't sleep enough


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

cool im glad you got some sleep i get the same way lol. like i said your one of the best on this site. i love the plants and there getting so fat awsome job. and i WILL TRY THE AIR BASKET lol. awsome job.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool im glad you got some sleep i get the same way lol. like i said your one of the best on this site. i love the plants and there getting so fat awsome job. and i WILL TRY THE AIR BASKET lol. awsome job.


Yeah man i slept for 4 hours earlier and i feel better now lol.
Thanks for the compliments.

Here is some pics from just now to try to show the difference even more.
Its almost impossible to portray how fat and tall they are in comparison with the others in a picture.

I am 16 stone and my hand doesnt fit right around the fattest ones and only barely around the smaller ones.
Including the pot its at 41" tall now,30" of solid bud so far and still 35+ days to go


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my God those are some huge ass colas!!!I hope my baby inproves now I have a ph test kit and my ph isn't 8.0 on my water. do you think just watering with corrected ph water it will get better? I'm having verry slow and small growth, very thick and dense tho. I hope to get some newer pics this weekend.
I have repotted it sinse these pics.peace man


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 7, 2008)

i think you should smoke it before it takes over the world and gets billions of people hopelessly stoned

aka very nice very jealous


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 8, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Oh my God those are some huge ass colas!!!I hope my baby inproves now I have a ph test kit and my ph isn't 8.0 on my water. do you think just watering with corrected ph water it will get better? I'm having verry slow and small growth, very thick and dense tho. I hope to get some newer pics this weekend.
> I have repotted it sinse these pics.peace man


what lights are you useing?.
do you know what 12/12 and 18/6 is?.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Oh my God those are some huge ass colas!!!I hope my baby inproves now I have a ph test kit and my ph isn't 8.0 on my water. do you think just watering with corrected ph water it will get better? I'm having verry slow and small growth, very thick and dense tho. I hope to get some newer pics this weekend.
> I have repotted it sinse these pics.peace man


They look to me like they have no drainage and the wrong spectrum of light.
You might want to consider buying a couple of proper cfl bulbs that are designed for growing if you want some better results.
Repotting it and correcting the ph will definitely help but they look like they have been grown in an inefficient spectrum to me


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

good morning natmoon


----------



## natmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

bloodshotEyz said:


> i think you should smoke it before it takes over the world and gets billions of people hopelessly stoned
> 
> aka very nice very jealous


Lol,thanks for taking a look dude,it is appreciated.
No smoking it for a while yet though,i am hoping it will get really fat yet over the next 5-6 weeks.

Because they take longer to mature tric development is only just kicking of really.
They have a lot of trics on already but i am hoping that the tric production will soar due to the mum being pppxblueberry


----------



## natmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> good morning natmoon


Lol sup bwinn


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

lol nothing much i finaly got a good night sleep its been days lol. plants and pics are awsome


----------



## natmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol nothing much i finaly got a good night sleep its been days lol. plants and pics are awsome


Yeah man i have had 6 hours sleep so im ok today lol
Anyone can grow plants like mine if they follow my tips and techniques,there is no special skills,apart from maybe being good at knowing exactly when and where to fimm for the best results.

I have the cheapest of everything,a 400watt hobby lamp,a couple of shop tubes,cheap soil,cheap nutes and tap water.
The airbaskets provide what i think we have forgotten about in so many grows and thats air to the roots and great drainage and i think that the constant aeration of the soil helps to stop soil compression from top watering.

I think anyone who uses these baskets with expensive nutes and soil and high powered lights with diamond reflectors will have even better results


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

im gonna try it with some advanced nutrients cant wate.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 8, 2008)

hey nat do you have to buy a seperate pump for each basket?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 8, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hey nat do you have to buy a seperate pump for each basket?


No you just have to use a more powerful aquarium pump and then get a splitter.
I would say you need a pump with a minimum action of 50 litres per hour,per 12"x12" pot would be a good bet,so if your doing 4 baskets say then get a pump that pumps 200litres of air an hour and use a 4 way splitter.
Rena Air 50 - Aquarium Air Pump
Rena Air 300 - Aquarium Air Pump


----------



## Hobutash (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, this is very exciting to see! I just read the whole 76 pages and this is phenomenal. Keep it up and one day people like us with have our day!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Hobutash said:


> Wow, this is very exciting to see! I just read the whole 76 pages and this is phenomenal. Keep it up and one day people like us with have our day!


Yeah man,thanks for reading through,hope you enjoyed the read


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 9, 2008)

looking good. some of the best plants ive seen for a while, even better than your last grow.
are they the same strain?.
what are they mostly ppp or b.berry?
they seem like stavias when they grow?.
hope my stavias have heads like that.
what would be the next best thing on the market, closest to your strain?.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good. some of the best plants ive seen for a while, even better than your last grow.
> are they the same strain?.
> what are they mostly ppp or b.berry?
> they seem like stavias when they grow?.
> ...


I used my own mostly sativa male to fertilize a pure pppxblueberry female,the result is what you see in the airbasket.
This plant is a first for me as well,it smells very citrus fruity like and strong and the leafs are very sticky but its a heavy sticky not smooth like some oils.

I am still to find out what it smokes like and finishes like if it sucks i will just rebreed another with another until i get something good but so far this cross is going well,its big and healthy and stinky and sticky,so far so good lol

If your looking for some good strains i have to say that subcool has some great offerings


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

nat i think i will try the air-basket when i get a chance. what is the other key to cola's like that? i have seen some good veteran growers who dont grow buds that big and full. i have to pick your brain man lol.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 9, 2008)

wheres the uploads man i wanna see some more Play Bud


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Mar 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nat i think i will try the air-basket when i get a chance. what is the other key to cola's like that? i have seen some good veteran growers who dont grow buds that big and full. i have to pick your brain man lol.


In this thread, you can literally watch that plant from seed to now. From what I read the *key* _is _the air basket and the breed he created. He's only using a 400 W and basic nutrients. Other than the basics like Ph, Temperature, Humidity and his light placement it all comes down to the characteristics of the two plants he bread and their offspring. 

Please let me know when these seeds hit the market, and I will gladly pay.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the response nat also i was wondering you said you give em some more N a couple times during flowewr im thinking of doing that but not sure how exactly i was thinking mix like 1/2 of recomended veg nutes with my flower nutes but owuld that give too much p and k? if so should i maybe put the veg nutes and add a little less flower nutes

if you know thatnks ahead of time if not its ocol


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

beautifuldisast3r said:


> In this thread, you can literally watch that plant from seed to now. From what I read the *key* _is _the air basket and the breed he created. He's only using a 400 W and basic nutrients. Other than the basics like Ph, Temperature, Humidity and his light placement it all comes down to the characteristics of the two plants he bread and their offspring.
> 
> Please let me know when these seeds hit the market, and I will gladly pay.


 thanks nat lol.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 10, 2008)

i know im using a 600hps and my plants are no where near as good looking as nats.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> They look to me like they have no drainage and the wrong spectrum of light.
> You might want to consider buying a couple of proper cfl bulbs that are designed for growing if you want some better results.
> Repotting it and correcting the ph will definitely help but they look like they have been grown in an inefficient spectrum to me


Thanks Nat I have repotted it with drain holes this time. I will have to look this week and see If Lowes has any cfl Grow lights.
Keep on being the grower I aspire to be! peace man


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 10, 2008)

Nat i must congratulate you, i have NEVER seen cola's that big on here before, they are immense, i mean seriously you and you mates should have swordfights with those, well those abominatons of nature! you really seem to have got the hang of bending the plants to your "must have insane quantities of ganja" will! all bow down to Nat first emperor of the moon.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nat i think i will try the air-basket when i get a chance. what is the other key to cola's like that? i have seen some good veteran growers who dont grow buds that big and full. i have to pick your brain man lol.


I always grow my main plants in that manner,the airbasket makes no difference to the shape or the way that they are growing.

The airbasket has added speed of growth and because of the constant aeration and drainage i think the speedy spikes in growing that all growers see during flowering tend not to back of and just carry on consistently because of minimal soil compression and the fact that the roots always have oxygen.

The basket has seriously helped to keep the soil spongy.
I also squeeze all the pots gently around the edges about once a week to help with this problem.
Soil compression really is bad for plants.

It comes from top watering,bottom watering is one way to combat this but then you get a build up of salts in the soil and have to flush them anyway and end up with the same problem once again from flushing salts.
Hard soil that cant breathe.

I have basically given the soil an artificial lung

My last plants were grown in standard large pots and grew very big long colas as well due to me letting minimal amounts of leaf develop and trimming here and there all the way through,it is also due to using the fimming technique.
So basically the airbasket has nothing to do with structure and shape,that is achieved with all the techniques i used to grow with all the way through.

Here is the last lot before the airbasket.
As you can see they are similar in structure and you can see how the colas have developed in the same way.
This is from careful leaf trimming and fimming and not from the airbasket.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wheres the uploads man i wanna see some more Play Bud


I will take some more pics tonight for you ok lol.
I will do a few close ups and some whole plant shots,thanks for stopping in and taking a look


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

beautifuldisast3r said:


> In this thread, you can literally watch that plant from seed to now. From what I read the *key* _is _the air basket and the breed he created. He's only using a 400 W and basic nutrients. Other than the basics like Ph, Temperature, Humidity and his light placement it all comes down to the characteristics of the two plants he bread and their offspring.
> 
> Please let me know when these seeds hit the market, and I will gladly pay.


Yeah the airbasket is the key to constant and speedy growth i think.
I really think that any strain is capable of accelerated growth if given more air to the roots,shaping the plants growth and structure is like trimming bonsai trees.
Thanks for the support and taking a look in


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> thanks for the response nat also i was wondering you said you give em some more N a couple times during flowewr im thinking of doing that but not sure how exactly i was thinking mix like 1/2 of recomended veg nutes with my flower nutes but owuld that give too much p and k? if so should i maybe put the veg nutes and add a little less flower nutes
> 
> if you know thatnks ahead of time if not its ocol


I just cut the bloom nutes out all together and just use the veg formula.
This feeds the new smaller leaves that are coming through in my buds.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Thanks Nat I have repotted it with drain holes this time. I will have to look this week and see If Lowes has any cfl Grow lights.
> Keep on being the grower I aspire to be! peace man


Yeah man but really i meant a 125watt minimum large cfl grow lamp,a blue one for veg and a red one for flowering.

CFL Lights*>*CFL Lamps*>*Eco-Light CFL Lamps

They are not very expensive and you can get much better results with proper cfls than the mini ones from department stores.
If you use good cfls with a reflector and hang them 4-5cm above your plant then you get even better results with them


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Nat i must congratulate you, i have NEVER seen cola's that big on here before, they are immense, i mean seriously you and you mates should have swordfights with those, well those abominatons of nature! you really seem to have got the hang of bending the plants to your "must have insane quantities of ganja" will! all bow down to Nat first emperor of the moon.


Lol.
Thanks for the big up dude,it is appreciated.
One of the things i wanted to show was that you could grow only one plant and get yield from it.

This is especially useful for people that live in a draconian law system area and where the laws severity is based on the amount of plants that you have grown at one time.
If you grow one large plant with 16 huge colas,its still only one plant in law.
Previously growing huge plants took to long and required to much light power.

This is how to do it with less light and enough speed


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

looking good. when i try the air basket im also gonna add this stuff i got from advanced nutrients called soilox its time released oxogen.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 10, 2008)

...shit lol i didnt actualy realise it s was all ONE plant, that is V immense, im glad i put the kind words, maybe i shud try this myself? so how long then all told? vegging? flowring?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man but really i meant a 125watt minimum large cfl grow lamp,a blue one for veg and a red one for flowering.
> 
> CFL Lights*>*CFL Lamps*>*Eco-Light CFL Lamps
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking thr time Nat! The link you gave looks good but they don't ship outside the uk. I'll have to look and see if I can find a sourse in the us.
Grow is looking great as usual! peace man


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the reply nat. i thought that myself about the air basket and that it helped your plant. but then i realized your buds last grow were immense. so i know the air basket is crucial but also you have some talent and growing prowess to go along with the air basket. you might have to patent the weed air basket growing system lol.


----------



## Hobutash (Mar 10, 2008)

wonder what you think about flowering and femming for 6 months?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good. when i try the air basket im also gonna add this stuff i got from advanced nutrients called soilox its time released oxogen.


Sounds good i might have to try some of that myself


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 10, 2008)

That is one wicked plant man! if it weren't so damn smokable it should be bronzed and hung in the Mary Jane Hall O Fame, hahaaa


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> ...shit lol i didnt actualy realise it s was all ONE plant, that is V immense, im glad i put the kind words, maybe i shud try this myself? so how long then all told? vegging? flowring?


I planted the seeds into wet soil on the 17th of December.
Began flowering on the 29th of January.
So so far it has been a total time of 84 days,with a veg time from dry un-soaked seed of 43 days and 41 days flowering.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Thanks for taking thr time Nat! The link you gave looks good but they don't ship outside the uk. I'll have to look and see if I can find a sourse in the us.
> Grow is looking great as usual! peace man


Yeah the links are for England and Europe only,really i just use them for informational purposes so that people can see what i am on about


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for the reply nat. i thought that myself about the air basket and that it helped your plant. but then i realized your buds last grow were immense. so i know the air basket is crucial but also you have some talent and growing prowess to go along with the air basket. you might have to patent the weed air basket growing system lol.


Nah its an open source idea for everyone lol
The airbasket buds are definitely better than my last ones so far,smell stronger as well and more sticky like the pppxblueberry.
Thanks for your support dude


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Hobutash said:


> wonder what you think about flowering and femming for 6 months?


Sorry to be honest i don't know what you mean


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> That is one wicked plant man! if it weren't so damn smokable it should be bronzed and hung in the Mary Jane Hall O Fame, hahaaa


Lol thanks dude,but i will definitely be smoking it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok heres some new pics for you all.
Some close ups to the plant in the airbasket which is now starting to develop trics fairly abundantly,i hope that it will carry on until it is as encrusted as my other pure pppxblue plants.

And some closeups of the other plants as well including the pollinated lower bud of an original pppxblueberry.
Enjoy the bud porn lol and thanks for watching


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Mar 10, 2008)

great pictures, i like the lighting and your plants are looking great.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Im drueling all over the place. I think I need a mop. WOW.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

SuBlimE420 said:


> great pictures, i like the lighting and your plants are looking great.


Thanks for taking a look dude i appreciate it.
There is no special lighting used for these shots,they are just under the hps lamp.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im drueling all over the place. I think I need a mop. WOW.


Thanks for taking a look jamie.
I can think of a few things to mop you up with lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for taking a look jamie.
> I can think of a few things to mop you up with lol


easy now.

looking good, did you get my pm?.


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in love!  nice grow man. mad props!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks for taking a look jamie.
> I can think of a few things to mop you up with lol


.


Oh and for an update... my camera sucks. I tried what you said... didnt work . I think I need a better lense. Next on my purchase list.

OR I could just bust out the manual and read it. Hahah.

But great job again with the ladies. They look fantastic.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicely done natmoon. Awesome to see that your plants continue to thrive = )


So any link to the pre trich's on some of the plants, to how they ended up? More resinly covered or anything?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> .
> 
> 
> Oh and for an update... my camera sucks. I tried what you said... didnt work . I think I need a better lense. Next on my purchase list.
> ...


yeah i did a search on your camera and i think it only ships with a basic lens.
All though it is a very good camera it is the kind that you need to buy a telephoto lens for i think.

The picture i saw of it didn't have a long lens and only came as standard with the basic lens.
The supplied lens may not be capable of close ups but i don't know for sure,i know the actual camera is capable of it but maybe not without the correct lens


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Nicely done natmoon. Awesome to see that your plants continue to thrive = )
> 
> 
> So any link to the pre trich's on some of the plants, to how they ended up? More resinly covered or anything?


Nope didn't works as my males had a lot of tric spots on as well and it was a flawed method.
Thanks for checking in and taking a look through though,it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> easy now.
> 
> looking good, did you get my pm?.


Yeah man i got the pm and replied
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

tacticalcustoms said:


> I'm in love!  nice grow man. mad props!


Thanks for the compliments dude,appreciated


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I planted the seeds into wet soil on the 17th of December.
> Began flowering on the 29th of January.
> So so far it has been a total time of 84 days,with a veg time from dry un-soaked seed of 43 days and 41 days flowering.


Man that seem unreal, so fast for such a big plant, i suppose the nice big light helps


----------



## UrbanMystic (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to say, this Journal is easily one of the best out there.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey Nat. simply beautiful, and awe inspiring. the uniformity, and symmetry and bulk of those cola is awesome! thanks for the great update!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

looking awsome natmoon.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

I havent got much time at the moment so thanks for all who have commented and i will answer any direct questions tomorrow.
Heres some slightly off topic pics of the mostly sativa x mostly indica.

This plant has only received minimal light at the edges of the grow area but is showing great potential i think so far.
I have a couple hundred of those seeds so may try to get one big on the next grow and see what i can do with it in an airbasket.
Lots of trics on it and very white buds with dark green leaves.


----------



## Ratty696 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin good man!! How much longer on those girls?


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 11, 2008)

You should be proud. Not only of the quality of your grows/knowledge, but of the 22,000 people who have viewed this thread. [email protected]!


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 11, 2008)

P.s. I haven't been following this thread, except taking a quick looks at your pic updates randomly, or when I see it in the new posts section. Anyway, I am curious as to how you have so many main colas? Those plants are a polar opposite to the christmas-tree like plants I am so used to seeing, unless they are outside and bushes. Is this the strain? Or is this done by fimming or some type of method that is manually performed.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I havent got much time at the moment so thanks for all who have commented and i will answer any direct questions tomorrow.
> Heres some slightly off topic pics of the mostly sativa x mostly indica.
> 
> This plant has only received minimal light at the edges of the grow area but is showing great potential i think so far.
> ...


what a sexy little bitch strutting her shit! Looking good Nat!

I have spent a little time looking for cfl grow lights on line sold in the us but no luck yet! Nat do hps lights you buy at hardware store put out enough of the right spectrum of light or do I need to order a hps grow light?
thanks for the help in advance nat! peace man
P.S. do you use a cool tube on your light?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I havent got much time at the moment so thanks for all who have commented and i will answer any direct questions tomorrow.
> Heres some slightly off topic pics of the mostly sativa x mostly indica.
> 
> This plant has only received minimal light at the edges of the grow area but is showing great potential i think so far.
> ...


WOW..


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Man that seem unreal, so fast for such a big plant, i suppose the nice big light helps


The airbasket is responsible for the speed of growth,i realized this about air after watching emails grow journal.
The light is the cheapest hps i could purchase a 400watt grolux dual spectrum hobby light,i also have 2 cool blue flurotubes which i think help.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

UrbanMystic said:


> I have to say, this Journal is easily one of the best out there.


Thanks for the compliment dude,i appreciate it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat. simply beautiful, and awe inspiring. the uniformity, and symmetry and bulk of those cola is awesome! thanks for the great update!


Hey tahoe thanks for looking in dude.
Hopefully the pics will inspire people not to give up and give them some new ideas.
When in the past i have run out of pot just seeing some good pics and info can help to make you feel a bit better


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking awsome natmoon.


Thanks bwinn.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 12, 2008)

I got all my supplies ready for my air basket....they only sent me one though.

Ill take some pictures once its all set up.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> You should be proud. Not only of the quality of your grows/knowledge, but of the 22,000 people who have viewed this thread. [email protected]!


Yeah man thats a lot of views which is cool.
I haven't had as much freetime just lately to spend here but i will have more time in the next few weeks.
So thanks to all the viewers who are the ones that actually make a good thread



> shadymyster555 P.s. I haven't been following this thread, except taking a quick looks at your pic updates randomly, or when I see it in the new posts section. Anyway, I am curious as to how you have so many main colas? Those plants are a polar opposite to the christmas-tree like plants I am so used to seeing, unless they are outside and bushes. Is this the strain? Or is this done by fimming or some type of method that is manually performed.


This is achieved with fimming.
If you go back through the thread you will find detailed pics and info on how to do it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Lookin good man!! How much longer on those girls?


They all have different times for harvest really.
I am thinking that the airbasket plants will take up to 77 days and the others about 56 days in total and i think its something like day 42.
Thanks for taking a look ratty


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> what a sexy little bitch strutting her shit! Looking good Nat!
> 
> I have spent a little time looking for cfl grow lights on line sold in the us but no luck yet! Nat do hps lights you buy at hardware store put out enough of the right spectrum of light or do I need to order a hps grow light?
> thanks for the help in advance nat! peace man
> P.S. do you use a cool tube on your light?


I don't have a cool tube no but they seem like a good idea to me.
I don't know about the lights issue as i think that most of the bulbs are designed especially for growing may use a different kind of glass for the bulbs.

I think its highly likely that your results would not be as good as if you bought a proper gro-bulb.
Thanks for taking a look through


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> WOW..


Hey jamie i figure you like these buds then lol
Cheers for taking a look and the compliment it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I got all my supplies ready for my air basket....they only sent me one though.
> 
> Ill take some pictures once its all set up.


Cool leave me a link to your journal when you've got it all ready


----------



## natmoon (Mar 12, 2008)

Heres a couple of todays full cupboard shots.
I think the hps light makes them look skinnier than they really are.
Anyway they are fattening up nicely and if they continue to grow at this rate for the next 30 days or so i will be very happy.

However they are already beginning to feel their own weight and i think that within the next few days they may start to bow down under their own weight so i will have to tie them off soon before this happens.

They definitely smell weirdly enough like lemons mixed with sweet fruit,a very heavy sticky oil.
I am so far impressed with them in all ways and i cant wait to smoke some and see what its like


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn them colas are beasts........looks like candy!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice and fat natmoon awsome grow


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn can I say horse Cock buds Wilbur? Unbelievable Nat. You are my Hero man! catch you laterpeace man


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 14, 2008)

wow natmoon those are beautiful buds, how do you plan to keep them from bending over? I cant wait to hear how much you get off that plant!!!!!! Hope you are well amd soon you will be high off some very nice buds grown with love and care


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

cheech505 said:


> Damn them colas are beasts........looks like candy!!!


Thanks for taking a look through dude i appreciate it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice and fat natmoon awsome grow


Thanks for looking in bwinn.
I haven't had so much time lately but i will check in on your journal and see how things are going for you later


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Damn can I say horse Cock buds Wilbur? Unbelievable Nat. You are my Hero man! catch you laterpeace man


Lol thanks ropesmoker.

The horse cock buds are starting to fall over now due to being to heavy so i have to string some lines across the cupboard.
Hopefully anyone can grow fat buds like these if they want to using the tips,tricks and techniques described in my journal.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow natmoon those are beautiful buds, how do you plan to keep them from bending over? I cant wait to hear how much you get off that plant!!!!!! Hope you are well amd soon you will be high off some very nice buds grown with love and care


They are already starting to bend over and one head has already been tied off.
I just push a drawing pin into the wall and use some cotton to keep them up properly.
I am always high lol
I have spent the past 2 weeks smoking pppxblueberry buds that i coat in an oil extraction that i make from pure bud

I will pop into your journal later on tonight and see how your going with yours.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

As you can see they are getting to heavy now and are really eating their own leaves in favour of the buds.
I always let them do this,less leaf more bud


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow natmoon look at those girls. awsome job.


----------



## KegManTom (Mar 15, 2008)

Those are the buds I LOVE to see, big tall SATIVA SPEARS! Great grow man, impressive.


----------



## vertise (Mar 15, 2008)

i had a dream last night. you mailed me some of that.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow natmoon look at those girls. awsome job.


Hey bwinn thanks man.
Eventually they will become solid fat cones with hardly any leaf on.
Which is exactly what i want


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

KegManTom said:


> Those are the buds I LOVE to see, big tall SATIVA SPEARS! Great grow man, impressive.


Thanks for taking a look dude and for your kind comments,i appreciate it.
Your right as well when you say that huge sativa logs can be the best if grown properly.
In case you or anyone else was wondering the largest ones are now 30" of solid bud and still fattening up daily.

47 days of flowering have gone by now and i am thinking that a good harvest window for these will be 77+- days but i will have to wait and see.
I guess you can imagine how fat they will be in another 30 days time


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

vertise said:


> i had a dream last night. you mailed me some of that.


Yeah man it was definitely a dream lol
Thanks for stopping in though and commenting.
I had the same dream about your weed hahaha


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok good news.
The hybrid pppxblueberryxsativa in the airbasket has definitely taken on the pure pppxblueberrys tric production and is producing loads of trics everywhere now.
The original mostly sativa,father,that i used was a good tric producer but this is definitely much better.

I wouldn't like to say or have to try to count how many trics i think there are per square centimeter but i would say that its a good amount to say the least as this plant has a good 30 days left in it yet to still grow.

So basically my mission to take the smallish pppxblueberry and turn it into a big plant is a success.
Plant is big,trics are everywhere,smells great and is becoming solid and fat and has minimal leaf and maximum bud.
Seems like a good cross to me,heres some close ups of the airbasket hybrid for inspection lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

nat just stopping by and checkin in on things. as always WOW, your buds always leave me speechless.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

those are amazing natmoon i dont have any words. they should be in a mag


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

Nat.. i have often seen you posting random pictures of your plants on other threads but i have never taken the time to look at your journal.. must say, amazing sir. great job... +Rep


----------



## Strider9880 (Mar 16, 2008)

wow bro ridiculous buds man, mind emailing me a sample lol


----------



## skunkman98536 (Mar 16, 2008)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 16, 2008)

that is some of the tastiest looking bud i've ever seen. I bet you're excited as hell


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nat just stopping by and checkin in on things. as always WOW, your buds always leave me speechless.


Thanks for stopping in masta,glad you liked the pics,my buds leave me speechless as well after toking on a few lol



bwinn27 said:


> those are amazing natmoon i dont have any words. they should be in a mag


Thanks man.
If you know of any mags that would print my pics let me know



dertmagert said:


> Nat.. i have often seen you posting random pictures of your plants on other threads but i have never taken the time to look at your journal.. must say, amazing sir. great job... +Rep


Thanks for taking the time to have a look through dude,it is much appreciated.
I hope you found some cool reading and enjoyed the pics.
Thanks for the +rep



Strider9880 said:


> wow bro ridiculous buds man, mind emailing me a sample lol


I wish i could mate lol.
Thanks for taking a look



skunkman98536 said:


> yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


Hey man no eating the buds lol
Thanks for taking a look



Revolution101 said:


> that is some of the tastiest looking bud i've ever seen. I bet you're excited as hell


I am always excited by harvest time even though i have smoke i love to smoke the new ones and see what they taste and smoke like.
Like a kid at xmas
Thanks for stopping in dude


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> ....WOW, your buds always leave me speechless.


I agree! Looks fantastic. Nice new pics.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 17, 2008)

how it going?.
nice pics.


----------



## iLoveBudz (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah the closeups are great it looks like a sheetload of buds, and so sweet looking like huny coated chocolate logs ... mmmm  nice work bud


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh, fock, heres another one i got to subscribe to so i can finish reading later. lol, cant wait to check it out, im on p1 and about to go to bed though!!!! lol thanks for sharing nat!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 17, 2008)

your buds look sooo amazing!! you definitly are doing a great job there. what kind of nutes are you using on these?


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 17, 2008)

Honestly the finest marijuana I've seen. Look at those trichs! THEY'RE HUGE! If you eventually get some seeds from future crops of your new hybrid, I'd be very interested in purchasing some!

I've GOT to get an HPS system! The supplemental flo's are a great addition, as well.

Awesome grow, man. Are you seriously going to keep flowering for another 30 days? I know sativa's take a long time to flower, but 11 weeks?? I'm hoping to have my plant almost harvested by then!  Patience yields great things, though. I mean, that's obvious looking at your pics.

If you want to drop by my grow and let me know what I'm doing wrong or anything, feel free!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 18, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I agree! Looks fantastic. Nice new pics.


Thanks for looking in jamie



crazy-mental said:


> how it going?.
> nice pics.


Everythings going well thanks mate.
What happened to your grow journals?
Thanks for stopping in



iLoveBudz said:


> Yeah the closeups are great it looks like a sheetload of buds, and so sweet looking like huny coated chocolate logs ... mmmm  nice work bud


Thanks for looking mate and your kind comments



We TaRdED said:


> ahhhhhhhh, fock, heres another one i got to subscribe to so i can finish reading later. lol, cant wait to check it out, im on p1 and about to go to bed though!!!! lol thanks for sharing nat!


Thanks for subscribing in dude,hopefully you will find it worthwhile.
Its great to share info but so as not to be a lier i do hope one day to be able to sell my seeds but i will make sure they are fairly cheap if and when i do.
We are talking at least a year away yet though



kingding2385 said:


> your buds look sooo amazing!! you definitly are doing a great job there. what kind of nutes are you using on these?


Hi dude thanks for looking in.
I am using 1 part soil and 1 part bloom formula for hard water from growers-arc.com.

I have never used anything but miracle grow and tomato food before this so i am testing them really.
If i had to criticize them i would say that maybe the nitrogen content is a bit low in the soil grow formula but so far my plants have liked it.



Gloryfades said:


> Honestly the finest marijuana I've seen. Look at those trichs! THEY'RE HUGE! If you eventually get some seeds from future crops of your new hybrid, I'd be very interested in purchasing some!
> 
> I've GOT to get an HPS system! The supplemental flo's are a great addition, as well.
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for taking a look through.
There is a lot of sativa in these crosses and i expect them to grow for at least 70+ days in total but as this is a first it may be less but i seriously doubt it,it will be more likely to be 77+ days.

The length of the trics and the amount also surprised me to be honest but they are really sprouting out everywhere now so i am happy.
All i have to hope for now is that it actually tastes good and not like a bag of crap.

It smells lush so far though like sweet citrus lemony fruity hash with an undertone of diesel coming through.
Oil seems to be changing from a heavy oil to a more silky oil to the touch from the leaves.

Hopefully one day i will be able to sell some seeds but not yet unfortunately
Thanks for looking in


----------



## natmoon (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok heres a few more pics of the pollinated sweet pheno of the pure pppxblueberry and the unpollinated sour pheno of the pure pppxblueberry.
And a shot of a bud of one of the sweet phenos that is unpollinated


----------



## zedragon (Mar 18, 2008)

_how you doing Natmoon?, they well lush mate 

ze_


----------



## The Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow!
that's all I have to say...


----------



## HoLE (Mar 18, 2008)

The Boy said:


> Wow!
> that's all I have to say...


I'd like to top that with a HoLE-Eeeee Cowwww,,pics are awesome as usual natmoon,,,,bet the end result is heavenly,,,,so,,how long till we can order and smoke this in yur cafe in Amsterdam,,I'm a travellin type and would definitely make my way out

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 18, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAMN! Wow.. that is probably the best bud shot i've ever seen. this stuff looks tasty as hell.. Thanks for posting all of this, definitely helps all of us noobs out a lot.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

awsome camra/growing skills natmoon


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Thanks to everyone who has commented.
> So many comments and i have a massive migraine so i aint got the gumption to type much today.
> Heres some pics showing the pollinated lower tops and a couple of other shots.
> Enjoy




very nice work man, but i really wanna know ho u get it to grow liek that jus one lagre bud thats what i wnat


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

those plants make me want to move to england lol.


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Mar 18, 2008)

You are so beautiful... to mee


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 18, 2008)

whats up man. there lookin real nice.


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 18, 2008)

crap nat you're my effing hero. not only will you be justified to measure your harvest in pounds but i don't even dream of bud that pretty it'll be like half-hit wonder. dang


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 18, 2008)

i wnat thos eplants!!1  boohooo, how do i get many big buds liekt hats thats what i want man


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

how many days are you into flowering now natmoon? looking awsome


----------



## natmoon (Mar 18, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _how you doing Natmoon?, they well lush mate
> 
> ze_


Hey man i am cool
Thanks for stopping by and having a look



The Boy said:


> Wow!
> that's all I have to say...


Thanks for looking dude



HoLE said:


> I'd like to top that with a HoLE-Eeeee Cowwww,,pics are awesome as usual natmoon,,,,bet the end result is heavenly,,,,so,,how long till we can order and smoke this in yur cafe in Amsterdam,,I'm a travellin type and would definitely make my way out
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Unfortunately probably a long time dude,sorry bout that.
Thanks for looking in HoLE i appreciate your support,glad you liked the pics



Revolution101 said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN! Wow.. that is probably the best bud shot i've ever seen. this stuff looks tasty as hell.. Thanks for posting all of this, definitely helps all of us noobs out a lot.


Hey man glad you liked the pics,hope the pics are inspiring and the info is helpful.

I love looking at everyones buds,personally,i would like to make a huge spliff of say 20 different peoples buds from around the world,now that shit would be cool
Thanks for looking in



bwinn27 said:


> awsome camra/growing skills natmoon


Thanks bwinn.
Did you start your airbaskets yet?
I will look into your journal later on



GrimReefa said:


> very nice work man, but i really wanna know ho u get it to grow liek that jus one lagre bud thats what i wnat


Having the lights close enough to the plants and leaf trimming and fimming.
If you go through the journal and follow the pics and tips you should find it easy to get on with.
Thanks for looking in



bwinn27 said:


> those plants make me want to move to england lol.


LOL.
I reckon you'll have some good stuff real soon bwinn



Joe2iisbeing said:


> You are so beautiful... to mee


Who me lol nahh i know you mean my weed dude lmfao.
Thanks for looking in glad you liked the pics



#1accordfamily said:


> whats up man. there lookin real nice.


Hey man everythings cool here,thanks for taking a look



bloodshotEyz said:


> crap nat you're my effing hero. not only will you be justified to measure your harvest in pounds but i don't even dream of bud that pretty it'll be like half-hit wonder. dang


Hey man i just an old hippiefied cupboard grower but thanks for your support it is appreciated.
There are many great strains out there with great tric production.
If you want to buy some new good genetics try subcool seeds.
Thanks again for your kind comments



GrimReefa said:


> i wnat thos eplants!!1  boohooo, how do i get many big buds liekt hats thats what i want man


If you read through the journal you can find all the info you need to get plants like these.
Make sure that you check your seed packet or with the net on whether the strain that your growing responds well to fimming or topping,some strains dont like it and prefer to grow as one main cola.
Thanks for looking in



bwinn27 said:


> how many days are you into flowering now natmoon? looking awsome


First pistils showed on the plant in the airbasket on the 29th January so its 50 days now.
Thanks for looking in bwinn


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Mar 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Who me lol nahh i know you mean my weed dude lmfao.
> Thanks for looking in glad you liked the pics


Nah dude. If i was a chick id definitely ride your buds. 

And thank you, my fims arnt working quite as flawlessly as yours yet but im working on it. Your buds have inspired me. Ive been outdoors till now and i can put a little more back into it inside. Im not expecting those beautiful bastards but i think i can get pretty close.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

Joe2iisbeing said:


> Nah dude. If i was a chick id definitely ride your buds.
> 
> And thank you, my fims arnt working quite as flawlessly as yours yet but im working on it. Your buds have inspired me. Ive been outdoors till now and i can put a little more back into it inside. Im not expecting those beautiful bastards but i think i can get pretty close.


Yeah man i been fimming for a lot of years now,once your comfortable with it and you do it some times you will find you get better at it.
Knowing exactly when and where to cut and then actually making the cut perfectly the first time is also an important thing to learn.
I use Japanese bonsai scissors to make the task easier.
I hope your buds come out like logs to and remember,buds don't like to be ridden ahahahaha


----------



## johnyb4546 (Mar 19, 2008)

they look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well done
could u explain the fimming that u are typing bout please


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 19, 2008)

Hows it going Nat? I'm getting ready for a 3 day weekend to the brother inlaws
Unfortunatly the mother & father inlaw are coming to damn that will put a crimp in are puffing! But oh well.My babys are doing well the one in my avatar I hope to get in to flower next week If I can get some new lights and split the grow room in 2 for flower and veg.ctch you later Nat!
peace man


----------



## Ratty696 (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are looking NICE!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

hows things going natmoon? plants look awsome


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

johnyb4546 said:


> they look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> well done
> could u explain the fimming that u are typing bout please


Hi dude thanks for taking a look through.
If you want to know anything about fimming you will have to read through my whole journal or look through for parts that are relevant to what you want to know.
There are detailed explanations on it and pics throughout my journal



Rope Smoker said:


> Hows it going Nat? I'm getting ready for a 3 day weekend to the brother inlaws
> Unfortunatly the mother & father inlaw are coming to damn that will put a crimp in are puffing! But oh well.My babys are doing well the one in my avatar I hope to get in to flower next week If I can get some new lights and split the grow room in 2 for flower and veg.ctch you later Nat!
> peace man


Hey man have a good holiday and thanks for taking a look.
Hopefully you'll get the chance to have a smoke
I will pop into your journal later and have a look



Ratty696 said:


> Those are looking NICE!!


Hey cheers ratty.
Your plants are looking pretty good to man



bwinn27 said:


> hows things going natmoon? plants look awsome


Hey bwinn everythings cool so far,i will put some more pics up later.
Thanks for looking in


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 20, 2008)

We'd better get some pics today, nat. None yesterday? How can you deny us the joy of seeing those beautiful plants developing on a daily basis? 

I'll keep dropping by!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 20, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> We'd better get some pics today, nat. None yesterday? How can you deny us the joy of seeing those beautiful plants developing on a daily basis?
> 
> I'll keep dropping by!


LOL.
Yeah i got hit hard last night by oil,resin and weed mixes.
Typing and taking pics was just to much for the old brain and body to cope with.

Sat here listening to music contemplating my own mortality,then i snipped all the tops off of the small pppxblueberry sour pheno and pollinated what bud was left on the plant.
Had to take the top buds a little early because i wanted to seed the lower buds fully and if i wait to long the seeding wont take.

Buds are perfectly smokable though but i usually like to wait to the very end.
I should get about a hundred seeds or more though now ready for the next time and i have plenty of other stuff to smoke.

I will post some proper good pics later on.

Heres some nuggets that i cut off last night,as you can see it wasn't really ready but i showered its lower sections with pollen after i had cut off these tips for seed purposes,so i get some smoke and some seeded

Crappy pics,i will do some good macros later


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 20, 2008)

wow! those are good looking girls! amazing job and amazing plants. i want some of those genetics.

btw: did the albino seed make it? which one was he/she? was it a good, potent producer?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 20, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> wow! those are good looking girls! amazing job and amazing plants. i want some of those genetics.
> 
> btw: did the albino seed make it? which one was he/she? was it a good, potent producer?


Hey closet thanks for taking a look.
The albino seed is long gone,to be honest i cant remember whether it was a male or if it died or if it never grew at all as i am pretty wasted right now
Glad you liked the pics,yeah genetics are definitely good,thaks for looking in


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 20, 2008)

IIRC, the albino never even sprouted.

nat, I have a random question for you, but I'm sure you're fine person to ask... I often see FIMming and trimming used interchangeably, but isn't FIMming a bad thing? I've seen it used seemingly as a separate trimming technique, too. I thought it meant "fuck I missed!"


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 20, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> IIRC, the albino never even sprouted.
> 
> nat, I have a random question for you, but I'm sure you're fine person to ask... I often see FIMming and trimming used interchangeably, but isn't FIMming a bad thing? I've seen it used seemingly as a separate trimming technique, too. I thought it meant "fuck I missed!"


It just got that name fuck i missed because thats how the trimmign technique was first discovered. Teh guy was trying to top and realized that fuck he had missed. The plant ended up growing a bunch of tops. Thats how it got coin ed with the name FIMING. It is NOT a bad thing and is actually ONE THE MOST PRODUCTIVE TRIMMING METHODS IF NOT THHHEEE MOST PRODUCTIVE.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah! So Fimming is the method of trimming to produce the split tops. That's wonderful to know. Thanks nowstopwhining!


----------



## KronCone717 (Mar 20, 2008)

how bad is it if you cut off too much during fimming? does this just result in topping?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 20, 2008)

KronCone717 said:


> how bad is it if you cut off too much during fimming? does this just result in topping?


yup you got it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey nat....looks like those premy buds will smoke just fine. great work! and as always, great pics!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

whats up natmoon how much longer do you think before your plants are ready? any amber trich's yet


----------



## natmoon (Mar 21, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey nat....looks like those premy buds will smoke just fine. great work! and as always, great pics!


Hi tahoe thanks for stopping by dude.
Glad you liked the pics



bwinn27 said:


> whats up natmoon how much longer do you think before your plants are ready? any amber trich's yet


Dunno to be honest,exactly anyway,as its a hybrid.
Somewhere between 14-30 days maximum


----------



## natmoon (Mar 21, 2008)

OK heres a few more pics for you guys.
I have been busy and seriously stoned lately so i haven't had much time to spend here.
Everythings still going ok airbasket buds continue to fatten.
Nothing amazing to report really


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

looking good natmoon not long now awsome job


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 22, 2008)

absolutely amazing, those are monsters for sure


----------



## edux10 (Mar 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nothing amazing to report really


Those buds are amazing. Wow, how many days flower now?


----------



## edux10 (Mar 22, 2008)

oh I see 2-3 weeks right?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow outstanding job ....... buds lookin beautiful..... ok now does fimming work well on all strains? and do u recomend it for outdoor ?


----------



## vertise (Mar 22, 2008)

looks great. You could play baseball, or beat someone up with one of those spears. Looks amazing.


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 22, 2008)

They are stunning! Love the close up shots... Great job!!!


----------



## Ratty696 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fuckin amazing!! Those are some HUGE ass buds. I like it!!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 22, 2008)

3 words

Fat Tasty Buds


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 22, 2008)

natmoon... just WOW.

I think for my next grow, I'm gonna start on page one of this journal and follow it verbatim. I know I've already said this (maybe even a couple times), but this is the best bud I've ever seen. Absolutely ridiculous in terms of yield, trich count/size/density, and overall plant health. Everything just looks like you raised these ladies between 99% and 100% perfect.

You're getting really close to harvest! How long are you planning on drying/curing the buds you snipped? I want to hear a first-hand account of how fine that bud really is.  I also don't want to hear about it until 2 weeks after you try it... I assume you'll be in a THC-induced coma for a while after you hit that shit.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, your pics never cease to amaze me! Great work (for the trillionth time!) 





That would be my reaction to your plants if I seen them in real life. Haha.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wow, your pics never cease to amaze me! Great work (for the trillionth time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that Keanu Reeves?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

SayNoToDrugs said:


> is that Keanu Reeves?


I dont think so... its an oldskool movie it looks like?? I was just putting it there cuz that would be my reaction. Keanu Reeves is a babe and that dude isnt...but who knows it could be him. I see similarities big time.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like he takes his character off the Bill and Tedd movies


----------



## natmoon (Mar 23, 2008)

I only have a minute or so,so just wanted to say thanks to everyone who commented.
I will reply properly tomorrow


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 23, 2008)

holy moly !!!!!11


----------



## vertise (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey what do you think man. Should i have waited a little longer. I cut 3 plants down of the purple ppp

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46002-second-grow-19.html


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 23, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wow, your pics never cease to amaze me! Great work (for the trillionth time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is completely fucking hilarious hahahahaha


----------



## edux10 (Mar 24, 2008)

Could you give a short lesson on how to trim the plants so that you get those giant single colas everywhere?


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 24, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Could you give a short lesson on how to trim the plants so that you get those giant single colas everywhere?


I second that motion.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wow, your pics never cease to amaze me! Great work (for the trillionth time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO thats some funny shit lol.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great grow i see fimming is the new way to go to get a great grow. When do you usually fimm your plants? Have a great grow.

Klunk


----------



## natmoon (Mar 24, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Could you give a short lesson on how to trim the plants so that you get those giant single colas everywhere?


All the info and detailed pics and explanations are already in this journal.
I can appreciate though that it is now 90 pages long so here are links to the most important details to get you started

Airbasket design.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-28.html#post506955

Fimming details.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-6.html#post441198
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-7.html#post446201
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-8.html#post451009
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-8.html#post451693
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-9.html#post453387
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-11.html#post455659
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-11.html#post458626
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-12.html#post460742
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-12.html#post462570
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-14.html#post465310
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-15.html#post466329
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-15.html#post468251
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-15.html#post469915


----------



## natmoon (Mar 24, 2008)

_*TO ALL COMMENTERS*_
Hey guys/girls thanks to you all for supporting my thread i really appreciate it.
Unfortunately i have very limited amounts of time at the moment to spend here.
Things should be back to normal in a week or so.

I will continue to update the journal but i wont have so much time to answer everybody's questions or reply to all the comments.
Please don't think that i don't appreciate you or that i am being ignorant,this is not the case as it is i shouldn't even be here now typing this,i am stealing time

I will get some new pics up later on this evening(British time).
Thanks again to you all for stopping in and taking the time to comment.
Give me a week or 2 and things will be back to normal


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

thank you natmoon for the info. grow is looking awsome not long now.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 24, 2008)

talk about colas everywhere those plants are going to give you lots of very nice smoke natmoon!!!! Hope you are well and im feeling the time crunch of this time of year sorry i havnt stopped in for so long! Glad to see your plants are beautiful as always


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry if this was stated somewhere else in the thread buts its alot to read, but do you think the UVB lights made a good difference. If so do you recomend them?


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 26, 2008)

hi nat hows it going?.
your plants look great.


----------



## Ganga89 (Mar 26, 2008)

hi, i'm a first time grower so i'm a bit noobie still. just wondering what you use to fimm accurately. want to do the same but i dont want to be careless. saw in some other thread to use a curved blade but dont have one. i thinking of using plain old scissors, will it do?


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2008)

Ganga89 said:


> hi, i'm a first time grower so i'm a bit noobie still. just wondering what you use to fimm accurately. want to do the same but i dont want to be careless. saw in some other thread to use a curved blade but dont have one. i thinking of using plain old scissors, will it do?


 
Try taking the metal bit off a clipper lghter and use that to cut ya tops. Jus an idea not tried it yet


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

Ganga89 said:


> hi, i'm a first time grower so i'm a bit noobie still. just wondering what you use to fimm accurately. want to do the same but i dont want to be careless. saw in some other thread to use a curved blade but dont have one. i thinking of using plain old scissors, will it do?


I use bonsai scissors for fimming and occasionally i just use my fingernails to trim the odd leaf off


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> talk about colas everywhere those plants are going to give you lots of very nice smoke natmoon!!!! Hope you are well and im feeling the time crunch of this time of year sorry i havnt stopped in for so long! Glad to see your plants are beautiful as always


Hey kaya i haven't had hardly any free time either lately so i know how you feel
Thanks for taking a look and commenting though,it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

SayNoToDrugs said:


> Sorry if this was stated somewhere else in the thread buts its alot to read, but do you think the UVB lights made a good difference. If so do you recomend them?


Sorry dude i never ended up even buying a uvb lamp as they went back up in price and i am skint at the moment


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> hi nat hows it going?.
> your plants look great.


Hey dude thanks for looking in i haven't updated much lately due to having not much time at all.
Everythings ok though.
I will post some new pics in a bit


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok here the latest pics from the plant in the airbasket.
30 odd inches of fatness
57 days of flowering have now gone by and i expect it to go to probably 70-77 days till its ready for the chop.

Tric production is good and fairly abundant but not as good as the smaller plants.
Having said that i get about 50 grams max from a smaller plant and i reckon this airbasket hybrid will probably give nearer to 50grams per stem(dried),so i guess its all swings and roundabouts.

Stuff stinks like sweet fruity lemon citrus,very sticky.
All the spears are very solid lumps of bud basically.
This hybrid would be great for cash croppers who want large cones with very little leaf and bigbuds.

Anyway heres the pics for you all and thanks for watching


----------



## natmoon (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a few shots of what i am smoking at the moment.
Some basic resin and some slightly immature sour pheno pppxblueberry


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

You're still blowing my mind, nat. I went back and looked at your aerobasket and FIM posts, and I'm blown away with how well FIMming works!

My basic understanding for the concept of FIMming is that more branches off the main stem = more buds growing in those crotches? Is that how you got the baseball-bat-sized colas everywhere?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 26, 2008)

Can't believe they just keep getting fatter and fatter!! keep it up Nat!
peace man


----------



## cheech505 (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn those buds look like heaven.... damn man they look good


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

thats unreal natmoon your gonna be having a good time for a long time. awsome pic's and everything else.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 26, 2008)

He will have enough to send everyone on RIU a few sample grams!!! hint hint. lol


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry if you mentioned this already but this thread is super long. How many watts do you have running on these right now? I'm probably going hydro on my next grow but I still want to try an air basket or two... just to see if I can pull some results like this out of soil so I was wondering how much wattage I would need. Oh, and by the way, those are fucking ridiculous, thanks for this awesome helpful journal.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

SayNoToDrugs said:


> He will have enough to send everyone on RIU a few sample grams!!! hint hint. lol


i hope so lol.


----------



## kevin (Mar 26, 2008)

what a wicked job nat, my hat is off to you!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 26, 2008)

hey Nat....those are great pics....and the plants....well....they speak for themselves. awesome job! and the pics....excellent!


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Your bud makes me want to hop across the pond and come find you! And then I'd become your apprentice and learn how to grow dank, fat colas and engineer my own dream strain over the course of years of diligent work.

You've got quite the fanbase, nat!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 26, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Nat....those are great pics....and the plants....well....they speak for themselves. awesome job! and the pics....excellent!


Nice avatar........


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 26, 2008)

Tahoe's always rocking the awesome avatars.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 26, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> Tahoe's always rocking the awesome avatars.


yeah, i just wish she would have turned 90 degrees to her right a little. In the pic that is.


----------



## Ganga89 (Mar 27, 2008)

cheers for replying about fimming tools, much appreciated. can tell fimming really helps, great pics btw, keep em coming.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 27, 2008)

not to jack threads but heres a good demo of fimming and topping
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html


----------



## zedragon (Mar 27, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!!! NAT, now that is bud porn 

ze


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 27, 2008)

I cant wait to hear what he yeilds


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 27, 2008)

Nat......great job! I don't how I have missed this thread for so long! That is one helluva plant you got there.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 27, 2008)

how'd you make your hash???


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> how'd you make your hash???


was gonna ask that


----------



## natmoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who looked in and commented,it is appreciated.
I haven't enough time again to reply properly to everyone at the moment,sorry

I made that hash with dried leaf and bud,ground up and then shaken with acetone and left in a sealed jar for a few hours then strained off wait till the acetone has evaporated for the most part then scrape it into a sausage shape and wait for it to harden up a bit.
Nothing special just basic resin


----------



## natmoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok heres the airbasket plant today.
Just one quick shot as i have to be elsewhere again 5 minutes ago


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Mar 27, 2008)

I still can't even believe this plant exists in your cupboard. That blueberry sour cola's looking pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 28, 2008)

How the hell, natmoon.... That is a ridiculous plant. I just need to devote a day to going through and reading all 94 pages of this thread so I can figure out EXACTLY what you did to get those monster colas!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

Check out my air basket!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59880-next-big-indoor-grow-20-a.html#post676382


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 28, 2008)

What can you say Nat you are the Man! Hopfuly I will get my renovations done to my grow room this weekend and get my plants into flower this weekend.
I'm still looking for some of the air baskets you used so the next transplant I can install the air stone and sponge.peace man


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

beautifuldisast3r said:


> I still can't even believe this plant exists in your cupboard. That blueberry sour cola's looking pretty tasty as well.


Definitely exists lol,trust me i can smell it hahaha
Thanks for looking in


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> How the hell, natmoon.... That is a ridiculous plant. I just need to devote a day to going through and reading all 94 pages of this thread so I can figure out EXACTLY what you did to get those monster colas!


Lol,yeah man read all that you can,try everything and see what works best for you and your situation.
Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Check out my air basket!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/59880-next-big-indoor-grow-20-a.html#post676382


Thanks for letting me know dude.
I checked it out already


----------



## natmoon (Mar 28, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> What can you say Nat you are the Man! Hopfuly I will get my renovations done to my grow room this weekend and get my plants into flower this weekend.
> I'm still looking for some of the air baskets you used so the next transplant I can install the air stone and sponge.peace man


I didn't use an airstone only a sponge with small holes cut into the part of the pipe that is inside the sponge,this basically creates an artificial lung thats buried in the soil.
Hope it works out well for you best of luck


----------



## bulldog (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! Truly impressive plant natmoon. I believe that is some of the best bud porn I have ever seen.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW is all i have to say!! those cola's are soooo fuckin sweet!! whatever technique's and genetics you have there you better hang on to them cause they are doing wonders. so are you getting basically 4 main cola's of all bud on each plant that was FIM'ed?


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's more like 9 or 10 colas, if the above pic isn't fucking with me too much. Whatever he's doing, it's insane and AWE-MAZING.


----------



## mywayorthehighway (Mar 29, 2008)

hey nat, those buds are looking sweet, my friend... sorry i haven't read the whole thread, I just looked at the pic's of the bud and they are looking sweet.skunk skool


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 29, 2008)

it look's like his technique is wait til the plants are big enough to FIM, then once they start growing the 4 new cola's, he trims off the lower branching, buries the plant almost up to the 4 new heads then put them into flower. so then all your left with is 4 BIG ASS cola's of some super sweet crystally bud. correct me if i'm wrong nat.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Wow! Truly impressive plant natmoon. I believe that is some of the best bud porn I have ever seen.


Thanks for looking in dude.
Stay tuned for more bud porn soon lol


----------



## natmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> WOW is all i have to say!! those cola's are soooo fuckin sweet!! whatever technique's and genetics you have there you better hang on to them cause they are doing wonders. so are you getting basically 4 main cola's of all bud on each plant that was FIM'ed?


NO that is one plant it has 12 colas and i cut one off a while back so it would have been 13.
If i had had the time frame(another 3 weeks veg)i would have fimmed those 13 tops as well and ended up with a lot of tops,but i didn't have the time for extra vegging time.
Thanks for looking in and your kind comments


----------



## natmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> I think it's more like 9 or 10 colas, if the above pic isn't fucking with me too much. Whatever he's doing, it's insane and AWE-MAZING.


Yeah its 12 colas on that one,32" from the top soil to the tips,40" if your including the basket.
Thanks for looking and commenting it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

mywayorthehighway said:


> hey nat, those buds are looking sweet, my friend... sorry i haven't read the whole thread, I just looked at the pic's of the bud and they are looking sweet.skunk skool


No worries dude its a bit of a long thread to read through all at once.
Thanks for stopping by and having a look


----------



## natmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> it look's like his technique is wait til the plants are big enough to FIM, then once they start growing the 4 new cola's, he trims off the lower branching, buries the plant almost up to the 4 new heads then put them into flower. so then all your left with is 4 BIG ASS cola's of some super sweet crystally bud. correct me if i'm wrong nat.


Your almost right except i had 13 colas on that one originally,now only 12.
If you live in a place where cannabis is very illegal and you only want to grow one plant then this is the way to get a huge yield from only 1 plant in a short time frame.
If you get caught they can only charge you for one plant even if it has 50 tops.

I.E. You can make 1 plant yield almost the same as 50 but if you get caught you can only be charged for 1 plant and as far as i know nearly everywhere in the world has laws that charge you per amount of plants,so if your scared or low on space this may be the way to go


----------



## vertise (Mar 30, 2008)

quick question what are your results from one ounces of good quality trimmings when you make hash. So grams per every ounce of trimmings. thanks man

obviously i love your plants. You could hit a baseball with one of those spears


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2008)

excellent thread natmoon, i bet sales of air baskets have risen around the world thanks to u and ur amazing fimed mosters. Very impressive grow. I topped mine twice in my last grow and had bout 6 tops per plant, just hope the buds fatten up. I shall fim my next grow for sure. Great work A+++


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

you should make your own brand of air basket natmoon lol


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Mar 30, 2008)

Nat, your plants look absolutely amazing. I started reading this grow a few days ago and finally just got through it. All i can say is that i can't wait until next semester to start growing my own plant using this method. You should make a printable grow guide that anyone could download  I think most people would trust your ways after reading through this journal.


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Mar 30, 2008)

and you should post some more bud porn pics


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 31, 2008)

the sponge ideal should also work in a normal pot correct? just in case any one else dont wana buy an air basket but likes the sponge ideal


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> the sponge ideal should also work in a normal pot correct? just in case any one else dont wana buy an air basket but likes the sponge ideal


I would assume so, Im using the technique right now.


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Mar 31, 2008)

Would the sponge idea work with a hydroponic waterfarm system as well?


----------



## natmoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi to all sorry but i don't have any time to spend here at the moment.
Thanks for all the comments and views.

As far as i can figure the sponge idea would help any kind of potted plant,like an artificial lung for your soil and roots i suppose.
I don't know anything about hydro really so you would have to ask someone that does hydro grows about that.

Ok heres a shot of the logs lol
I loved the way it came out blackened off kinda.
I will take some decent high res shots tomorrow


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't understand how EVERY TIME I see your plants my jaw drops and I begin to drool. It's really inconvenient, and unfair. I'm going to come steal that plant!


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 31, 2008)

OMFFFFFG......hey there Nat........that is ..... is ....... is ........ what the F*cK is that? holy crowly moly......pretty massively cool man! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ganga89 (Mar 31, 2008)

omfg, the sexiest plants i've ever seen. those babies are HUGE, can only imagine the yield ur getting off those. keep up the good work, can't wait to hear the weight of ur final product


----------



## bulldog (Mar 31, 2008)

Simply Amazing Natmoon!


----------



## humbo jumbo (Mar 31, 2008)

Dam man that looks mouth watering!!

As I scrolled down to the pictures, I blurted out a cry of suprise without even meaning too. Looks amazing, can't wait to see the other pictures!!


----------



## cerveza420 (Mar 31, 2008)

cant wait to see how much you yeild from this, wow. Congrats dude


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

i looked at the pics and said GEEZUS! what else would we expect though from nat lol.


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## natmoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Gloryfades said:


> I don't understand how EVERY TIME I see your plants my jaw drops and I begin to drool. It's really inconvenient, and unfair. I'm going to come steal that plant!





tahoe58 said:


> OMFFFFFG......hey there Nat........that is ..... is ....... is ........ what the F*cK is that? holy crowly moly......pretty massively cool man! thanks for sharing!





Ganga89 said:


> omfg, the sexiest plants i've ever seen. those babies are HUGE, can only imagine the yield ur getting off those. keep up the good work, can't wait to hear the weight of ur final product





bulldog said:


> Simply Amazing Natmoon!





humbo jumbo said:


> Dam man that looks mouth watering!!
> 
> As I scrolled down to the pictures, I blurted out a cry of suprise without even meaning too. Looks amazing, can't wait to see the other pictures!!





cerveza420 said:


> cant wait to see how much you yeild from this, wow. Congrats dude





mastakoosh said:


> i looked at the pics and said GEEZUS! what else would we expect though from nat lol.





Joe2iisbeing said:


>


Hey guys to many replies for me to answer in the limited time i have but thanks to all of the above people for looking in and taking the time to comment.

Hopefully i will be back to my usual several hours a day here soon


----------



## natmoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok heres a few hi res shots of a lower bud in the airbasket.
Looks a bit scraggly right now i think but i am hoping that the buds will swell a lot more in the next 10-14 days.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 1, 2008)

I would be very happy with that scragly bud nat, you could send it my way!
Looking awsome nat,you are the King of RIU.peace man


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are looking fuckin SWEET!! I wanna try them when they are all done. You should send me some!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi
Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
Healthy Plants.
Love You're Work.
-JiJi


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 1, 2008)

That's scraggly? SCRAGGLY?

My plants look like they're half as old as they are, burned and recently transplanted. I would KILL for your "scraggly" bud.  Hopefully my plants will be healthy enough to Fim soon, because I can't wait to figure out how you do what you do, nat.

Peace, and stay awesome.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

hey nat, thanks to your advice i repotted the girls into bigger homes. i am loving your pics as always and vote you riu's best grower lol.


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 2, 2008)

holy hell, you've almost got 100pages on this thread, and no wonder, every time I look these babies just get BIGGER AND BIGGER! jeeez. anyways, great stuff, you should come check out my grow sometime if you get the chance.


----------



## cheech505 (Apr 2, 2008)

those buds looked like candy man.....love the orange hairs


----------



## natmoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> I would be very happy with that scragly bud nat, you could send it my way!
> Looking awsome nat,you are the King of RIU.peace man


Hey man thanks for all of your support.
Buds are just still a bit wispy on the old calyxs for my liking,i am hoping that they will fatten up more yet.
I am about to post some pics of my mostly sativa crossed with my mostly indica and you can really see how fat the pods are.
Thanks for looking in and commenting



Ratty696 said:


> Those are looking fuckin SWEET!! I wanna try them when they are all done. You should send me some!!


I wish i could man,your plants are looking pretty damn good to mate



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hi
> Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
> Healthy Plants.
> Love You're Work.
> -JiJi


Hey man welcome to my journal lol.
Glad you liked the read and the plants.
Thanks for looking in and your kind comments



Gloryfades said:


> That's scraggly? SCRAGGLY?
> 
> My plants look like they're half as old as they are, burned and recently transplanted. I would KILL for your "scraggly" bud.  Hopefully my plants will be healthy enough to Fim soon, because I can't wait to figure out how you do what you do, nat.
> 
> Peace, and stay awesome.


Wow man i hope your plants recover.
Just waiting for the pods to swell,so it looks a bit scraggly to me as i like fatter pods.
If you look at my new pics you can see some fat pods on the other strain



mastakoosh said:


> hey nat, thanks to your advice i repotted the girls into bigger homes. i am loving your pics as always and vote you riu's best grower lol.


Dunno about being the best grower but i love the compliments hahaha
Thanks man,hope it all works out well for you



Revolution101 said:


> holy hell, you've almost got 100pages on this thread, and no wonder, every time I look these babies just get BIGGER AND BIGGER! jeeez. anyways, great stuff, you should come check out my grow sometime if you get the chance.


Yeah man thanks for looking in.
I took a look into your thread and made a comment.
Thanks for your cool comments and having a look through



cheech505 said:


> those buds looked like candy man.....love the orange hairs


Yeah they are definitely my favourite candy
Thanks for looking in


----------



## natmoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok plant is so fat and heavy now i need to tie it up even more.
Pods are swelling slowly but surely,trics are forming well and there is a noticable coating of oiliness in general over the whole bud area.

The other pics are of my other new hybrid of my own mostly sativa and my own mostly sativa.
Pods swell up huge as you can see.
I will let you all know how it smokes in the future when i harvest it


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking spectacular Nat! Nice problem to have....oh no......my buds are too big and i need to tie it up more....lol...may we all have such problems.......great work!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

that is fantastic marijuana cultivation
i want to acheive that kind of potential
but i am limited to the nutrients i can obtain here in south korea.
no hydro shops or of that sort.
so i end up making or mixing no namers.
how many watts are u using?
what kind nute?
feeding schedule?
did u lollipop method or prune to get one large cola like that.
take care
cheers
-jason


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 3, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> that is fantastic marijuana cultivation
> i want to acheive that kind of potential
> but i am limited to the nutrients i can obtain here in south korea.
> no hydro shops or of that sort.
> ...


So are you Korean or did you move there? Just curious because your English is great and if you are Korean I really respect that. I see alot of americans on here talking like like complete idiots ( example: yo dawg Y U dun diz shiz) hahahahaha.

Looking good Nat. I see those calyxes are really swelling now....MMMMmmmmm
How tall do you think she is?


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh damn... I read this whole thing and I still don't know the ending. 

Nat.... I think you just inspired me to go soil. I'm awe struck by what you have been able to do and think you are onto something here just from all my reading. 

Kudos man and thanks again for a nice and pleasing thread.

Please let us know your yeild on the 32" tree, It has to be amazing to watch and guess so I'm thinking avg 7.oz per bat?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

awsome natmoon those buds look huge


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

just finished reading...

your plants love you nat 

i still cant believe those are grown under a 400 watter!!!!!!!

i cant wait till i hear the final yield.... i wonder how many grams/watt your going to get... its going to be up there anyways.

great idea with the air basket, im sure you have inspired lots of ppl to try this great technique. 

your taking some of the best photos on RIU IMHO. 

good job, and thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## v00d00 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice buds dude. i was wondering what size pots are you using with those other plants on the outter sides? your pictures are bad ass. cant wait to find out what the yield is.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey nat...plants are big and fat like usual. can i ask what exactly is so special about this air basket?? i've read alot about it on here but i don't quite understand it. is it hydro or soil?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 4, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey nat...plants are big and fat like usual. can i ask what exactly is so special about this air basket?? i've read alot about it on here but i don't quite understand it. is it hydro or soil?


*Hydroponics* is a method of growing plants using mineral nutrient solutions *instead of soil.* Terrestrial plants may be grown with their roots in the mineral nutrient solution only or in an inert medium, such as perlite, gravel or mineral wool. A variety of techniques exist.

hydro is basically its growing plants without soil. if there is ANY soil in the growing medium its not considered hydroponics.. 

nats, ingenious and novel(?), air basket with augmented pumped oxygen into the soil is just that-* its a soil garden fortified with extra pumped oxygen delivered to the roots for faster growth. *

i know your question was directed towards natmoon, but he said he has been busy lately and i figured i could answer your question.


----------



## codemanpoop (Apr 4, 2008)

Nat Moon= Rollitup's best grower?


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 4, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> Nat Moon= Rollitup's best grower?


haha

why not?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 4, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> Nat Moon= Rollitup's best grower?


Yes NatMoon the King of RIU He has my vote!
Looking Great Nat! Hope there not working you to death Nat! Have a good one!peace man


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 4, 2008)

Just shows what you can accomplish for your self since he isn't doing this for profit at all and that's his personals. 

I've never done it, but from the looks of that one tree seems to have a couple of SOG beat in production.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 4, 2008)

> i know your question was directed towards natmoon, but he said he has been busy lately and i figured i could answer your question.


 
hey no problem man...thanks for the reply


----------



## aqueous (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow. Quite possibly the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. Those things are huge!! Is it just me, or are there basically no fan leaves on them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking spectacular Nat! Nice problem to have....oh no......my buds are too big and i need to tie it up more....lol...may we all have such problems.......great work!


Yeah lol.
As much as i like them fat they fall all over the place,next time i will get a tomato frame
Thanks for looking in and your kind comments



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> that is fantastic marijuana cultivation
> i want to acheive that kind of potential
> but i am limited to the nutrients i can obtain here in south korea.
> no hydro shops or of that sort.
> ...


Hi jason thanks for looking in and commenting it is appreciated.
I grew for many years using nothing but miracle grow and tomato food,works just fine for some personal stash,obviously your results will be better if you use expensive grow products.

This nute that i am currently using was only 10 quid a bottle(1ltr) and is highly concentrated and i only use 3ml per litre of water,so its nothing special or expensive really all though it is designed for cannabis use in all reality.

I use a 5 foot 58 watt cool blue tube,a 40 watt 3 foot tube and a 400 watt grolux dual spectrum hps.
If you go through the journal you can see that i have fimmed and trimmed to achieve this kind of growth.
The extra size is imo from the airbasket as my plants roots can always breathe.

Most stunting occurs imo from plants roots not being able to breathe well or at all during flowering as after the veg period soil can suffer from compression from top watering.

I will take a look into your journal later



nowstopwhining said:


> So are you Korean or did you move there? Just curious because your English is great and if you are Korean I really respect that. I see alot of americans on here talking like like complete idiots ( example: yo dawg Y U dun diz shiz) hahahahaha.
> 
> Looking good Nat. I see those calyxes are really swelling now....MMMMmmmmm
> How tall do you think she is?


The calyxes are starting to swell up now but i don't think they will ever swell as fat as my mostly indicas.
The plant is about 34" tall on the biggest stem from the top of the soil that is not including the pot.
Thanks for looking in dude,i will pop into your journal later and see how your doing



DragonsBreath said:


> Oh damn... I read this whole thing and I still don't know the ending.
> 
> Nat.... I think you just inspired me to go soil. I'm awe struck by what you have been able to do and think you are onto something here just from all my reading.
> 
> ...


Hey man no worries,hope you liked the info and pics.
I only have basic cooking scales but i can give you a basic weight when they are done.
It wont be 7oz per stem though lol,i wish it was.
Best of luck with whatever you decide to do and thanks for looking in



bwinn27 said:


> awsome natmoon those buds look huge


They are fairly big now for the space and light i have given them.
Not to bad for a small light in a cupboard
Thanks for looking in bwinn



We TaRdED said:


> just finished reading...
> 
> your plants love you nat
> 
> ...


Hey dude thanks for all of your support.
I am glad you liked the pics,i do work hard on them.
Who knows what it will yield,hopefully it will swell up a lot more yet.

The airbasket is not a single product,anyone can make one for themselves so hopefully people will give it a try.
Ask yourself this,can i hurt my plant with better drainage,less soil compression and great aeration?
No.
Better make one then lol.
Thanks again for looking in dude



v00d00 said:


> nice buds dude. i was wondering what size pots are you using with those other plants on the outter sides? your pictures are bad ass. cant wait to find out what the yield is.


All other plants in my cupboard are what i call my eighths,only one plant gets the best lit area and i just basically leave the others floating around as the light is on may as well use it.

When they are done i get between 5-15 grams off each outside area plant,so its worth doing it for some extra smoke if you have plenty of seed like i do.
Pots they are in are not huge but not tiny,probably 2-3 litre pots,don't know to be honest
Thanks for having a look dude it is appreciated



kingding2385 said:


> hey nat...plants are big and fat like usual. can i ask what exactly is so special about this air basket?? i've read alot about it on here but i don't quite understand it. is it hydro or soil?


Its soil with an artificial lung basically to maintain oxygen to the roots all the way through flowering regardless of soil compression.
It also increases drainage capabilities and the basket itself being full of holes even without the pump being on helps to oxygenate the soil.
Thanks for looking in dude



We TaRdED said:


> *Hydroponics* is a method of growing plants using mineral nutrient solutions *instead of soil.* Terrestrial plants may be grown with their roots in the mineral nutrient solution only or in an inert medium, such as perlite, gravel or mineral wool. A variety of techniques exist.
> 
> hydro is basically its growing plants without soil. if there is ANY soil in the growing medium its not considered hydroponics..
> 
> ...


Yeah man no worries,i have hardly been here lately.
Not because i don't want to be but because i have no free time lately.
Thanks for helping out it is appreciated



codemanpoop said:


> Nat Moon= Rollitup's best grower?


Lol.
Natmoon=stoned nutter with a few good ideas
Thanks for your vote of confidence though



lumberjack_ian said:


> haha
> 
> why not?


LOL.



Rope Smoker said:


> Yes NatMoon the King of RIU He has my vote!
> Looking Great Nat! Hope there not working you to death Nat! Have a good one!peace man


LOL.
Dudes enough lol
Thanks for looking in and your support.
I don't work for anyone else i am self employed so i am working myself to death,i should be punished



DragonsBreath said:


> Just shows what you can accomplish for your self since he isn't doing this for profit at all and that's his personals.
> 
> I've never done it, but from the looks of that one tree seems to have a couple of SOG beat in production.


Yeah man i have nothing to sell.
I do hope to one day make my seed available to sell but this is not why i do this,i do it because i love it.
I currently have so much seed just sitting in boxes doing nothing,seems wrong really.
Thanks for bigging me up dude it is appreciated




aqueous said:


> Wow. Quite possibly the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. Those things are huge!! Is it just me, or are there basically no fan leaves on them. Keep up the good work!


Yeah man no leaf.
All cut off by me as the thing went along to get maximum light exposure to the bud.
They only need me to look after them,leaves are for outdoor grows and veg time
Thanks for looking in dude it is appreciated


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info about the air basket, i might have to try that out next grow. the idea of roots getting more oxygen and the soil not being compressed sounds fantastic to me. i think my seedlings stunt a little because of soil compression so this is definitly a thought. 

also, you said you cut off all the fan leaves as they are only for veg and outdoor growing. so would it hurt my 2 plants to cut off all those big fan leaves?? i have probably 4 or 5 bud sites that aren't getting enough light because of the fan leaves.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> thanks for the info about the air basket, i might have to try that out next grow. the idea of roots getting more oxygen and the soil not being compressed sounds fantastic to me. i think my seedlings stunt a little because of soil compression so this is definitly a thought.
> 
> also, you said you cut off all the fan leaves as they are only for veg and outdoor growing. so would it hurt my 2 plants to cut off all those big fan leaves?? i have probably 4 or 5 bud sites that aren't getting enough light because of the fan leaves.


Well to be honest i checked into your grow journal and your using diy store cfls so i cant and *don't guarantee* that your plants will respond well to this procedure as you have only a small amount of low penetrating light.

I would however recommend minimal leaf removal on leafs that are blocking obvious bud sites only.
I only recommend large leaf removal to be done over the entire cycle of the plants life time and never done all at once and i am skeptical that it will work well unless you have some kind of hid lighting system or a bunch of professional cfls


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok bought a 1gig card for the camera and thought i would try out its video capability's on my plants.
Just a quick look at the plant really as i am to stoned to make any good videos lol
Click on the pic to watch the vid


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi natmoon hows things going i havent seen you in a couple days. awsome grow cant wate to so those babys dry and ready to smoke. its been fun watching them grow and when can i buy some seeds lolj/k


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

right on cool vid. not that i am focused on dry yeild. i was wondering how much you think the air basket plant will yeild?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

You sound really damn stoned in that video hahahaha

I enjoyed it.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 4, 2008)

Logs man..fuckin Logs.....nice video....LOL! I should make a vid too..never thought of it!


----------



## tech209 (Apr 4, 2008)

sup natmoon 

good vid indeed and great lookin buds bro................. 







-Str8 L.A-


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 4, 2008)

quite the spears right theres


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 4, 2008)

wonderful plants and very cool vid i saw very little of it due to my dial up connection...... and very little patients, but that was neat i liked seeing your plants from another perspective. Cant wait to see the end results of these plants nat


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok bought a 1gig card for the camera and thought i would try out its video capability's on my plants.
> Just a quick look at the plant really as i am to stoned to make any good videos lol
> Click on the pic to watch the vid


Lookin nice man those need to be on this page too!!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi natmoon hows things going i havent seen you in a couple days. awsome grow cant wate to so those babys dry and ready to smoke. its been fun watching them grow and when can i buy some seeds lolj/k


Yeah man i haven't had much free time of late.
I still try to pop in a couple of times a day even if its only for 5 minutes.
Thanks for looking through again.
As soon as they are ready to toke i will make a tokeing video lol
The seeds will be available if a major seed bank ever makes me an offer for a load of them or for exclusive rights to the genetics etc.
Seems that this wont happen so you will have to wait until i move to amsterdam



mastakoosh said:


> right on cool vid. not that i am focused on dry yeild. i was wondering how much you think the air basket plant will yeild?


Hey man thanks for checking in again.
Glad you liked the vid.

I dunno really because i grow all the time i basically never run out and when you never run out and you don't sell it weights lose their meaning.
I saw a casual friend that doesn't know i grow the other day who was buzzing as he had just paid 20 quid for an eighth of bud.
When he showed me i had to stop myself from grinning as to me an eighth just looks like a poxy amount.
I smoke about an eighth a night on average some nights i smoke a hell of a lot more than that

I would figure i have a fair bit of weight as these buds and the leaf are very oily as well as tric covered.
When its ready i will shove it on the cooking scales and let you know according to how inaccurate those kind of cheap cooking scales are anyway



nowstopwhining said:


> You sound really damn stoned in that video hahahaha
> 
> I enjoyed it.


Hey man thanks for watching.
I is definitely stoned lol
Glad you enjoyed it man



GhanjaBuck said:


> Logs man..fuckin Logs.....nice video....LOL! I should make a vid too..never thought of it!


Yeah logs hahaha.
Couldnt think of a better name lol.
Thanks for watching man and glad you liked it



tech209 said:


> sup natmoon
> 
> good vid indeed and great lookin buds bro.................
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for taking a look,glad you enjoyed it



lumberjack_ian said:


> quite the spears right theres


Hey ian thanks for taking a look dude it is appreciated



kayasgarden said:


> wonderful plants and very cool vid i saw very little of it due to my dial up connection...... and very little patients, but that was neat i liked seeing your plants from another perspective. Cant wait to see the end results of these plants nat


Hi kaya hows it going.
I will have to pop into your journal again soon just haven't had as much time lately.
I already compressed the original video from 204 meg to 59 or something,i will attempt to make a low quality version for you and others that are on dial up.
Thanks for looking in and your kind comments


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Lookin nice man those need to be on this page too!!


Hey ratty thanks for that dude and thanks for taking a look hope you enjoyed it


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the response and for your insight on my situation natmoon! i plan on adding a few more CFL's in a few days but i see your point. i think large leaf removal may be my best bet right now, only the ones that are covering bud sites.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey nat...just stopping by to say hey. Not been round for a while. Your shit's looking fucking good bro! Nice one! 

Cool vid!......'no advanced nutirents or any of that malarky!' hahaha...LOL!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job natalie


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice vid Nat, and once again amazing grow man. 

This makes me laugh at Arjan, from the green house seed co.. During the HTCC he was running around with two what looked then to be nice ass buds. I decided to check it out one more time and Nat, you need to send these guys a video and get ur self a job as a grower or something man. I can imagine someone running around HTCC with spears like that. 

Get your self that crown. Hope you drop by my journal sometime man, I'm going air basket it seems.

YouTube - The King of Cannabis 5 - Cannabis Cup Coverage - Trailer


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey nat...just stopping by to say hey. Not been round for a while. Your shit's looking fucking good bro! Nice one!
> 
> Cool vid!......'no advanced nutirents or any of that malarky!' hahaha...LOL!


Hey dude haven't seen you about for a while,have a spliff
Thanks for looking in snowy,i just need the calyxes to swell up now,they wont swell up as much as some as theres a lot of sativa in there but they should still swell up,i hope

67 days have gone by now so hopefully 77+ days will be enough to swell them,i will add some molasses tonight i think,i wasn't going to,but it will help them along i think.

Thanks for watching the video,yeah man i was wasted making that,felt a bit weird talking to my camera hahaha.
My point was just that if you buy the cool advanced products you can get great results but you can still get some good smoke even without any expensive nutes or expensive lights if your careful.

Didn't want people thinkng that my plant was packed full of expensive products to make it large.
I wish i could afford to try some of these advanced products but i am up to and over the limit of my credit line for the next year

Anyway thanks for dropping in snowy,good to have you back here


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job natalie


No dude i am not the porn star called Natalie Moon.
I am a big fat hairy man from england,but hey if your rich and all that i can pretend to be her if you like hahahahaha
Thanks for looking in


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

DragonsBreath said:


> Nice vid Nat, and once again amazing grow man.
> 
> This makes me laugh at Arjan, from the green house seed co.. During the HTCC he was running around with two what looked then to be nice ass buds. I decided to check it out one more time and Nat, you need to send these guys a video and get ur self a job as a grower or something man. I can imagine someone running around HTCC with spears like that.
> 
> ...


Errr as much as i like the reference i don't think my plants are anywhere near as huge as arjans.
If i had arjans equipment and grow rooms then hehehe who knows though.

I was offered a job 1 year ago growing a 500 plant op for someone,great money,great job,i said no as he was a dealer though and i couldn't be doing with the hassle or worry,so instead i am skint yet still happy and stoned

Having said that it may be a way to try to get my foot in the door over there.

Plant Shepard available

Anyway dude thanks for your support i really appreciate it and thanks for watching the vid.
One day i will get a big light and some co2 and make a huge plant with it


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*hey natmoon...I just watched your video and I am at a lose for words...WOW!*


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 5, 2008)

" holy shit"

"what the hell"

"my god"

"damn those are fat"
"frickin huge"

are just some of the things i said aloud when i saw your pics


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey natmoon...I just watched your video and I am at a lose for words...WOW!*


Hey bongspit thanks for watching man it is appreciated.
I will have a look into your journal in a bit,i haven't had much time lately so ive been slack.
Thanks again man


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> " holy shit"
> 
> "what the hell"
> 
> ...


Hey hippieman thanks for having a look through.
No reason why anyone cant grow big stuff if they follow my tips and tricks.
Heres a link to my video in case you didn't see it as there are a lot of pages in this journal now.
Thanks again for your kind comments
Video of Logs - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Apr 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No dude i am not the porn star called Natalie Moon.
> I am a big fat hairy man from england,but hey if your rich and all that i can pretend to be her if you like hahahahaha
> Thanks for looking in


 
LMAO, i never knew that!


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 5, 2008)

I hear that Nat, I don't think it is worth the risk to get involved with a dealer or anything of the sort. But if it were legal man or if you were in dam it would be a nice sight to see what could be done. Having seen your tips and tricks, I'm going to shoot for something like that one day. Seems nice to just grow one tree for myself that could last me another one grow. 

Kudos


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 6, 2008)

hello natalie.
i have had a grow journal going for a bit now
come check me out sometime and give some of ur lovely advice
-jason


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 6, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> hello natalie.




wtf? is there something your not telling us nat?

lol


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 6, 2008)

you should make wings out of those buds man and fly away


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 6, 2008)

2 times lol.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey jason i am not female


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> 2 times lol.


What are you 2 timesing dude?


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

DragonsBreath said:


> I hear that Nat, I don't think it is worth the risk to get involved with a dealer or anything of the sort. But if it were legal man or if you were in dam it would be a nice sight to see what could be done. Having seen your tips and tricks, I'm going to shoot for something like that one day. Seems nice to just grow one tree for myself that could last me another one grow.
> 
> Kudos


Yeah man i still grow small plants as well but its nice to have a large stash to last a longer time


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> wtf? is there something your not telling us nat?
> 
> lol


Nope just either the korean guy doesn't properly understand or its an old player from this site thinking he can wind me up lol.
I aint really bothered anyway,come see natalie,the 16stone fat hairy git and find out what happens hahahaha


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 6, 2008)

natalie moon or nat the fat hairy guy....either way your growing some amazing fat bud logs haha


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> natalie moon or nat the fat hairy guy....either way your growing some amazing fat bud logs haha


LMFAO.
Yeah i guess to you lot i could be anyone and with all the pot you guys smoke your fantasy engines are running at full power ahahahaha
Its also actually possible that he does think that i am Natalie Moon the porno star,unfortunately for you lot i am a smelly man lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> What are you 2 timesing dude?


 how many times he's called you natalie lol.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> how many times he's called you natalie lol.


Lol yeah man,i think i have a fair idea who it is but i don't want to expose them,hahahaha


----------



## kevin (Apr 6, 2008)

cool video nat, those are some luscious looking girls. thanks for sharing


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the commentary, Nat!! lol nice budz!!!



natmoon said:


> Ok bought a 1gig card for the camera and thought i would try out its video capability's on my plants.
> Just a quick look at the plant really as i am to stoned to make any good videos lol
> Click on the pic to watch the vid


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 6, 2008)

and I just caught myself smelling my fingers after you were touching them buds HAHA


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> that i am Natalie Moon the porno star,



i dont know her, but i just sprung a boner

damn you ppl, ill be back later- i have stuff to do

lol jk nat. but if you are a girl you sure fooled me with your avatar and your voice on your vid.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

awsome growing natmoon you need to find a way to get those seeds out lol. i cant wait for the smoke report i bet its gonna be killer.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Apr 6, 2008)

So NatMoon, when you gonna have the weight results?


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 7, 2008)

thats the suspense we all waiting on


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey natty show me your tits hahahaha


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 8, 2008)

isnt the ending bitter sweet!!!!! Very nice nat may you smoke yummy weed for many weeks to come!!!!! Do you have anyhting that you plan to grow next?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

in a word,,,,,,HoLE-EEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,in a few words,,,,,,can I be your best friend,,,,,,absolutely awesome natmoon

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

kevin said:


> cool video nat, those are some luscious looking girls. thanks for sharing


Hey kev thanks for taking a look it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I love the commentary, Nat!! lol nice budz!!!


Yeah man lol i was seriously stoned lol
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Hey natty show me your tits hahahaha


You wouldn't like them dude lol


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You wouldn't like them dude lol


I would.....


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> isnt the ending bitter sweet!!!!! Very nice nat may you smoke yummy weed for many weeks to come!!!!! Do you have anyhting that you plan to grow next?


Plants are still growing lol.
I cut a bud of earlier though for testing purposeslol.
Its been 72 days today of flowering and they are still fattening and not quite ready yet.
It is possible that it may even scrape into the 14 weeks length because the tops are not as mature as the bottoms.
Thanks for taking a look and commenting it is appreciated,i will post some pics of the bud i just snipped in a minute.
Its still wet but you can see the stuff on it well enough.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> in a word,,,,,,HoLE-EEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,in a few words,,,,,,can I be your best friend,,,,,,absolutely awesome natmoon
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Yeah man you can be my best friend but only if you bring your jars of weed as well ahhahahaha
Thanks for looking in hole and your kind comments it is apprecited


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I would.....


LOL.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok heres some close up pics of the bit of bud i just snipped off the plant in the airbasket for smoking/testing purposes.
Its still wet as i only just cut it off.

Its still not ready imo and i will wait until the calyxes are fully swollen all over the plant until i chop it down.
I am going to give it a swig of molasses tomorrow in 3 litres of water and see if that helps to speed up its fatness.

Looks like theres a lot of trics on it and the lemony smell seems to have conceded into a more pineapple like citrus smell.
The oil is exceedingly sticky and tacky.
As long as those calyxes swell up properly i will consider the airbasket and the new strain a success


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> LOL.


I have the front in read but then I keep going in from the back to cheat and look at pics I am awe you are an amazing grower!!!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I have the front in read but then I keep going in from the back to cheat and look at pics I am awe you are an amazing grower!!!


Dont quite understand what you mean but thanks for taking a look at my pics and my journal and your kind comments.
Hope you like these few new pics


----------



## MaDJP (Apr 8, 2008)

natmoon you are my hero, my brother and i concluded "those things are like spears"


----------



## exzile (Apr 9, 2008)

subscrsibing  hi!


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 9, 2008)

looking good.....cure


----------



## natmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

MaDJP said:


> natmoon you are my hero, my brother and i concluded "those things are like spears"


Lol.
Thanks for the support dude and thanks for taking a look through.
I hope your plants all turn out like spears to


----------



## natmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

exzile said:


> subscrsibing  hi!


Hey man sup.
Thanks for taking a look through and subscribing


----------



## natmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> looking good.....cure


Hey man thanks for taking a look.
I will stick that bud in a cardboard box for a few days until it is fairly well dry then i will cut in half and smoke half of it and cure half of it in a jar so that i can compare the smoke that i cut at 72 days with what i cut at 77+ days and with what has been jar cured and see what the taste/high/stone differences are


----------



## natmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres some close up pics of the bit of bud i just snipped off the plant in the airbasket for smoking/testing purposes.
> Its still wet as i only just cut it off.
> 
> Its still not ready imo and i will wait until the calyxes are fully swollen all over the plant until i chop it down.
> ...


Bump the pics for those that didn't see them on the other pages


----------



## bongspit (Apr 9, 2008)

*damn natmoon...I got the munchies just looking at that shit...nice*


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 9, 2008)

sweet grow man


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 9, 2008)

What can you say just an inspiration to aspire to! 
My girls are on there 7day of flower, unfortunatly I found balls on 1 last night.
But still have 2 more yet to show. Send some good porno girl vibes my way nat hahahaha couldn't resist! peace man


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Apr 9, 2008)

damn i need more people like you to help me!!


----------



## exzile (Apr 9, 2008)

do all the hairs on the buds turn red when there getting done? or do some plants stay a lil yellow and a lil amber?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like I could surf on them pics, NAT!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice nat you know we will be waiting for the smoke report, cant wait to hear the weight too you grew some monsters here!!!!! So nice being on the home streach!!!!!


----------



## exzile (Apr 9, 2008)

could someoen answer that question i posted a few posts back. becuz these buds have red all over them and mine are yellow with a few red.


----------



## Ganga89 (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm not expert but from what i've read you should cut your plants down when the trichomes are about 2/3 red and begin curing. depending on the high u like as well though. i've read most places to cut down before they are fully red though.


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Apr 10, 2008)

Ganga89 said:


> i'm not expert but from what i've read you should cut your plants down when the trichomes are about 2/3 red and begin curing. depending on the high u like as well though. i've read most places to cut down before they are fully red though.


The trichomes are the thc stuffed antenna looking things on all the bud, the hairs are different. You really should go by the Trichomes simply because, as you said, it determines the high. When they start going from milky to brown the high turns from a more cerebral head high to a stoney body high.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *damn natmoon...I got the munchies just looking at that shit...nice*


Yeah man its definitiely munchies then couchlock pot
Thanks for taking a look and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

rastadoor said:


> sweet grow man


Thanks for taking a look dude,it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> What can you say just an inspiration to aspire to!
> My girls are on there 7day of flower, unfortunatly I found balls on 1 last night.
> But still have 2 more yet to show. Send some good porno girl vibes my way nat hahahaha couldn't resist! peace man


Hey rope hows it going haven't seen you for a while
Shame about the balls man
Anyway i will send you some good vibes on the other plants and hope it works out well for you.
Thanks for taking a look through dude


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

amsterdam_goodies said:


> damn i need more people like you to help me!!


Hey man i will pop into your journal later.
Thanks for taking a look through and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

exzile said:


> do all the hairs on the buds turn red when there getting done? or do some plants stay a lil yellow and a lil amber?


All strains are different.
As a rule most people who don't care to much about technicalities harvest when about three quarters of the hairs on the whole plant are brown.
This gives you an even balance in most cases of stone and high.
Personally i don't have tric inspections and i just wait until the calyxes are nice and swollen then i harvest properly.

The bud i pictured previously was a lower bud and all though the hairs are mostly brown the calyxes have not yet swollen properly.
Hairs can go brown for the wrong reasons as well like bad environment,temps,etc. or to much nutes.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> very nice nat you know we will be waiting for the smoke report, cant wait to hear the weight too you grew some monsters here!!!!! So nice being on the home streach!!!!!


Hey kaya hows it going?
I will probably harvest them at by the looks of it 85 days,so about another 10 days or so.
I will of course take pics and let you know how it toked etc.
Thanks for taking a look


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 11, 2008)

PPP makes my head feel good


----------



## zedragon (Apr 11, 2008)

hey Nat, theres not much i can say but WOW mate WOW! this is the result of just a little attention to detail that makes all difference. nice growing my friend.

ze


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

RandomJesus said:


> PPP makes my head feel good


Yeah man lol.
Thanks for looking in


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zedragon said:


> hey Nat, theres not much i can say but WOW mate WOW! this is the result of just a little attention to detail that makes all difference. nice growing my friend.
> 
> ze


Hey zedragon thanks for taking a look mate and for the kind comments


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by my grow again nat. I cant wait to see how much you pull off your plant. Things just keep looking better and better over here.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I really don't think cannabis needs all of its leaves in a controlled environment and i want to end up with sticks of bud with as little leaf on as possible.
> 
> I know that leaves collect light and make sugars but its always a trade off,if the leaves are using the available nutes and light then the buds get less.
> 
> ...


You're making an incorrect assumption about buds taking lights and nutes. Those fan leaves are required for proper bud production and are highly valuable, again, required, for this process. It's the leaves that are processing the light ... Snipping them is costing you yield, big time - not to mention the overall health of your plant, which again, affects yield. The fan leaves that 'cover' the buds are not in the way, this is where you're making your mistake; those leaves are _needed_. The buds will do worse without them, not better.



natmoon said:


> i want to end up with sticks of bud with as little leaf on as possible.


I cannot stress enough how incorrect this thinking is. Each time you remove leaves you are reducing your overall yield. Perhaps only a little at a time, but taking it down to sticks of bud by harvest time means that you have lost a significant amount of yield. The thing is, you won't know the difference ... you'll take your yield, accept it for what it is and never know how much you really lost. I expect you'll argue the point, but, with all due respect, I'm not interested in repeating this. I'm just trying to help. You can believe it, or not, it's your yield, not mine.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Ativas said:


> You're making an incorrect assumption about buds taking lights and nutes. Those fan leaves are required for proper bud production and are highly valuable, again, required, for this process. It's the leaves that are processing the light ... Snipping them is costing you yield, big time - not to mention the overall health of your plant, which again, affects yield. The fan leaves that 'cover' the buds are not in the way, this is where you're making your mistake; those leaves are _needed_. The buds will do worse without them, not better.
> 
> I cannot stress enough how incorrect this thinking is. Each time you remove leaves you are reducing your overall yield. Perhaps only a little at a time, but taking it down to sticks of bud by harvest time means that you have lost a significant amount of yield. The thing is, you won't know the difference ... you'll take your yield, accept it for what it is and never know how much you really lost. I expect you'll argue the point, but, with all due respect, I'm not interested in repeating this. I'm just trying to help. You can believe it, or not, it's your yield, not mine.


Yeah thanks for the advice dude.
I only have 20+ years experience so i guess i wouldn't notice the difference.
My buds are just so small and useless without all of those fan leaves on i don't know what i would do without all the kindly negative people to point out my stupid newbish mistakes


----------



## drew420man (Apr 12, 2008)

haha danm i cant believe someone out there would actually say nat is doing something wrong. i have never seen a 5 foot nug as big around as my leg let alone every cola this fool has. hes doing something right thats for SURE


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

drew420man said:


> haha danm i cant believe someone out there would actually say nat is doing something wrong. i have never seen a 5 foot nug as big around as my leg let alone every cola this fool has. hes doing something right thats for SURE


Yeah man i have obviously tested both ways of growing.
If the plant was outdoors or i had a large amount of high powered lights then maybe i wouldn't take as much leaf off as i do with only the 400 watt lamp.
What some people seem to fail to understand is the fact that the plant has evolved for outdoor growth i.e. the plant knows that it will need to have more leaf to store water and nutes while it is dry and also because of predators from all corners,mites to deer.
There are no deer,no mites and no dry spells in my cupboard


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Heres some mostly sativa that i crossed with my own mostly indica.
Just cut the top off.
This plant has no leaves either


----------



## drew420man (Apr 12, 2008)

haha thats very true. i argue that alot but no one seems to understand that a plant is a fixed object in space. it has addapted to every environment since its been on earth. i think it likes indoor the most because all the TLC haha


----------



## drew420man (Apr 12, 2008)

holy shit!! nice lookin herb but i do see some leaves hidden behind those crystals. looks like you could get all the leaves and have straight budz


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking nice man!! I dont think that you have compomised your yield it looks to me like your plants are doing very well!! Dont listen to people who dont know what they are talking about!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

You are so much more polite than me I started a full on riot a few weeks down over my position that you really can trim fan leaves at will......since I have moved my nutes to only bloom nutes the more I trim the faster she re-grows.....the riot got so bad in my journal I shut it down for a few days....the fact is there is evidentiary proof all over the place that the plant can thrive with less leaves. I think that over time people have made such a huge deal out of not trimming to keep really green noobs from trimming their plants so bad and neurotically.....but for sure you can trim trim trim....

You make me want to cross the water just to see you!!!



natmoon said:


> Yeah thanks for the advice dude.
> I only have 20+ years experience so i guess i wouldn't notice the difference.
> My buds are just so small and useless without all of those fan leaves on i don't know what i would do without all the kindly negative people to point out my stupid newbish mistakes


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

drew420man said:


> holy shit!! nice lookin herb but i do see some leaves hidden behind those crystals. looks like you could get all the leaves and have straight budz


Yeah all the little bud leaves are sufficient for the needed light absorption.
Only difference is most of the little leaves are tric covered


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> Looking nice man!! I dont think that you have compomised your yield it looks to me like your plants are doing very well!! Dont listen to people who dont know what they are talking about!!


Hey ratty thanks for stopping by dude
My yield is definitely not compromised lol.
Hopefully people will just try both ways and find out for themselves


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You are so much more polite than me I started a full on riot a few weeks down over my position that you really can trim fan leaves at will......since I have moved my nutes to only bloom nutes the more I trim the faster she re-grows.....the riot got so bad in my journal I shut it down for a few days....the fact is there is evidentiary proof all over the place that the plant can thrive with less leaves. I think that over time people have made such a huge deal out of not trimming to keep really green noobs from trimming their plants so bad and neurotically.....but for sure you can trim trim trim....
> 
> You make me want to cross the water just to see you!!!


Hey pinksensa thanks for commenting it is appreciated.
As you know you can trim a lot and the plant will be fine as long as you look after them carefully.
I get fat buds that need little trimming and all my plants efforts go into bud production and not leaf.
I gave up getting angry on the internet a couple of months ago lol
Doesn't help me at all to rise to it it does however never cease to amaze me that someone could go through my entire journal and search for something to moan about or say that i am doing wrong.
Id like to whip him with my rubbish small buds hahaha


----------



## Ativas (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah thanks for the advice dude.
> I only have 20+ years experience so i guess i wouldn't notice the difference.
> My buds are just so small and useless without all of those fan leaves on i don't know what i would do without all the kindly negative people to point out my stupid newbish mistakes


I did my first grow in 1974 so this isn't my first rodeo either. Sure, you're doing great, but you could do better. Believe what you will. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Ativas said:


> I did my first grow in 1974 so this isn't my first rodeo either. Sure, you're doing great, but you could do better. Believe what you will. Makes no difference to me.


Its not a belief its a fact that you cant grasp,dont wanna hear and wont accept.
You only came into my journal to attack me anyway,i know this.

Why don't you have the courage of your convictions and fess up like a man instead of hiding behind newb names and then trying to hide your insults with veiled negative false criticisms.

Anyway as i said before i have obviously tried both ways you obviously have not


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow nat seems like it was just yesterday I was taking fim notes from this journal. truly amazing. That mostly sativa looks really tasty. What is the high from PPP like? I still have yet to try it.

I started a new journal with some clones already vegin' in airbaskets. Pop on by if you want. Seriously thank you for this journal, as it's probably one of the most informative successful grows on RIU.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

beautifuldisast3r said:


> Wow nat seems like it was just yesterday I was taking fim notes from this journal. truly amazing. That mostly sativa looks really tasty. What is the high from PPP like? I still have yet to try it.
> 
> I started a new journal with some clones already vegin' in airbaskets. Pop on by if you want. Seriously thank you for this journal, as it's probably one of the most informative successful grows on RIU.


Hey man i checked into your new journal and made a comment.
The original ppp is something that i haven't smoked for years but i knew i loved it lol which is why i have cross bred it.
I didn't quite like the flavour though as much as some of the smaller strains and it could also do with being stronger for a hardened regular smoker like me,i am funny about weed if it comes out with the wrong flavour even if i was more high than i had ever been i wouldn't be happy.
Anyway thats why i crossed the ppp with the blueberry to gain strength and flavour.
Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok i switched on today and decided that the buds were ready for 48 hours of darkness.
I have put the plant on my king size bed to give a better idea of its size as i cannot do it proper justice with a photo,hopefully it will give some idea with its contrast.

3 tops have already been cut off along the way as you may be able to see from the pics so please remember that it would have had 3 more tops than you see now so it would have looked even bigger.

Plant has been tied up and will be put in another dark cupboard for 48 hours still in its soil,soil is dry.
After that i will cut it of at the base and leave it to dry in a cardboard box.
I also tied it up to try to show how much bud there is from 1 seed and a 400 watt lamp.

In real life this thing looks like a cavemans club hard to portray its size in pics.
Anyway thanks to all the people who have kept my journal going over the months as without viewers i am nothing and no one.
I will continue to answer questions and update with drying pics and smoking pics and final report pics for anyone that needs it.

Thanks again guys and girls for watching and commenting,hope you enjoyed it and got some tips and tricks along the way.
If i could share it with you all i would


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 12, 2008)

that plant is insane! Lovely Nat. Great job sir! 

I see a few more new air baskets in the background there! Future plans??


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 12, 2008)

MAN!!! now THAT'S a BUNDLE!!! 

you're just tying them up so they don't bend and break, right??


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> that plant is insane! Lovely Nat. Great job sir!
> 
> I see a few more new air baskets in the background there! Future plans??


Hey snowy thanks for taking a look mate.
Loads of future plans.
Next grow will be pure pppxblueberry in the airbaskets to see what happens.
I am also going to buy a new 7200k MH bulb for veg this time and see if they are as good as the reports.
Definitely plenty of pot to smoke for me for a while


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> MAN!!! now THAT'S a BUNDLE!!!
> 
> you're just tying them up so they don't bend and break, right??


Its to awkward to get into the small dark space i have without tying it up and yes it may break due to its own weight if i dont.
I also thought it looked cool and showed how much bud was actually there than having it all spread out.
Thanks for taking a look dude and for commenting


----------



## bongspit (Apr 12, 2008)

*that's some awesome bud natmoon...*


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 12, 2008)

i dont know what to believe myself. im not a seasoned grower and alot of my knowledge is from reading/watching what other ppl have done and say. like another poster said, nat sure knows whats he's doing. i still cant believe he is going to harvest that much from a single 400 watter- if i could only get 2/3's of that i would be content.... 

can you show us a pic of the last bud shot from a little farther away. i want to see the whole bud with just a little more distance. 

thanks and peace


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *that's some awesome bud natmoon...*


Hey bongspit thanks for taking a look mate


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i dont know what to believe myself. im not a seasoned grower and alot of my knowledge is from reading/watching what other ppl have done and say. like another poster said, nat sure knows whats he's doing. i still cant believe he is going to harvest that much from a single 400 watter- if i could only get 2/3's of that i would be content....
> 
> can you show us a pic of the last bud shot from a little farther away. i want to see the whole bud with just a little more distance.
> 
> thanks and peace


Do you mean the bud pics i posted a couple of pages back or the pics of the whole plant that i just posted?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok i switched on today and decided that the buds were ready for 48 hours of darkness.
> I have put the plant on my king size bed to give a better idea of its size as i cannot do it proper justice with a photo,hopefully it will give some idea with its contrast.
> 
> 3 tops have already been cut off along the way as you may be able to see from the pics so please remember that it would have had 3 more tops than you see now so it would have looked even bigger.
> ...


A#1,,best you can buy,,wow,,awesome,,HoLE-Eeee Fuk,,did I say wow,,what a job you've done natmoon,,innovative and daring,,and a true beast,,looks incredible,,can't wait to hear what you get for a dry weight with these clubs,,and a smoke report,,and don't leave,,cuz I know you'll spot something when I need to know,,seriously,,cheers to you for an experience,,great thread,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

these branches are like as big as my arms..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

i want to make magic like you with my one bean and my one 400w do you think I have a chance based on what you have seen???


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 12, 2008)

nats into that bdsm stuff huh?






nice buds bud.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey nat!

been awhile!

i have some clones that are bout a ft tall and just put them into the flowering room....

quesiton is...
its a indica/satvia mix but mainly indica..

how tall can i expect these things to get?


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Huge, those buds are hugs. I cant wait until I'm this good at growing.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2008)

wow man, that plant is stunning. i like the way you do things nat lol.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Do you mean the bud pics i posted a couple of pages back or the pics of the whole plant that i just posted?


sorry about that one.... i was writing the post then i got side tracked for a few hours and when i came back i just figured id send it because i didnt think you would post more pics, but i guess you did..... sorry about that one nat, keep up the great work.

edit- your weed looks great!!!!! as usual


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

HoLE said:


> A#1,,best you can buy,,wow,,awesome,,HoLE-Eeee Fuk,,did I say wow,,what a job you've done natmoon,,innovative and daring,,and a true beast,,looks incredible,,can't wait to hear what you get for a dry weight with these clubs,,and a smoke report,,and don't leave,,cuz I know you'll spot something when I need to know,,seriously,,cheers to you for an experience,,great thread,,
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey hole thanks man for all of your support and for your cool comments all the way through.
I haven't been at any other sites just really busy with my other life lol
So i wont be leaving mate.

I smoked some that i cut off a week or so ago and its very strong but to be honest i don't much like the flavour but that is probably because i have been spoilt for choice with my favourite all time pppxblueberry pure.
In my eyes and taste buds i haven't made anything better yet.

The plant is huge and i did gain more crystals by using the pppxblue as its mother and the sativa as the father but it just hasn't got that sweetness that i desire,slightly sour taste to it,funky fruity pineapple mixed with lemons kind of smell.

I know that some people prefer this kind of weed flavour though so maybe its just me,definitely has messed my head up and i can only assume that it will get better when its been properly dried and cured.
Missis likes it though as she is bored with smoking the other stuff.

Anyway dude glad you enjoyed the trip and the pics,missis has allowed me to take some pics of her tits out with my plant but i don't know after the recent nudity arguments if people want to see them or not

Thanks again hole


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> these branches are like as big as my arms..


Yeah they are definitely big old buds thats for sure


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i want to make magic like you with my one bean and my one 400w do you think I have a chance based on what you have seen???


It all depends on the strain that your growing.
My original father plant was a tall mostly sativa that i created over the years.
The mother was the small pppxblueberry.
The plant in the basket is the resultant seed so you would have to have some kind of large yielding genetics to ever get the plant that big in the first place.

If your careful and trim and keep the light close,8",and use an airbasket or just drill a hole in the bottom of your pot and then place an airline at the bottom of the root system i don't see any reason why you shouldn't get great results.

Roots need air,a plants growth is often stunted into the flowering stage by soil compression and lack of oxygen to the roots.
This is why the basket is important in terms of size.

On my next grow i will test it out on the smaller pure pppxblues and see if they grow bigger than normal in the airbaskets.
I think that they will and that they have previously been small due to them not liking the soil compression that occurs due to top watering.

If you bottom water you get N build ups and salt build ups etc. in the soil that aren't flushed and then you have to flush anyway hence back to square one,soil compression.

Best of luck with your grow anyway,i will chck in to your journal when i can


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> nats into that bdsm stuff huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol great pic dude hahaha
Thanks for taking a look at my plants bondage treatment.
Whip those trics


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> hey nat!
> 
> been awhile!
> 
> ...


Up to 2 feet taller probably


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Huge, those buds are hugs. I cant wait until I'm this good at growing.


Hey dude thanks for the complimentand thanks for having a look


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> wow man, that plant is stunning. i like the way you do things nat lol.


Hey koosh thanks for all of your support all the way through this grow as well dude,it is appreciated
Glad you liked my buds


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> sorry about that one.... i was writing the post then i got side tracked for a few hours and when i came back i just figured id send it because i didnt think you would post more pics, but i guess you did..... sorry about that one nat, keep up the great work.
> 
> edit- your weed looks great!!!!! as usual


No worries dude.
I don't mind posting a shot that you ask for if you want so don't sweat it,its not a worry.
Thanks for looking in and commenting,it is appreciated


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

natnoon can I ask a random off topic question???.........I have this mutant that has clearly female hairs on her but in some random places it looks like a bit of a ball sac just one not two and its where a hair should be.....so is that a hermie or am I being to quick to judge?? this one got left outside last night and showed sex today so it wasnt a perfect dark...


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 12, 2008)

Nat nat nat Holy shit im speachless just fuckin flabergasted u give me hope


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Apr 12, 2008)

. . limp nugs


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> natnoon can I ask a random off topic question???.........I have this mutant that has clearly female hairs on her but in some random places it looks like a bit of a ball sac just one not two and its where a hair should be.....so is that a hermie or am I being to quick to judge?? this one got left outside last night and showed sex today so it wasnt a perfect dark...


Sounds like it is to early to tell still.
Some plants do occasionally put out the odd ball here and there as they go along.
Personally if i ever had one that just put out the occasional ball i would just snip it of.
If it ends up with a lot of balls i would cull it and dry it and then just make some crude resin out of it with some acetone or pure alchohol.
I did have a look at your pics and i couldn't tell.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> Nat nat nat Holy shit im speachless just fuckin flabergasted u give me hope


Hey dude thats why i am here
I guess i take for granted my own skills when others are struggling.
I am always wiling to answer any questions when i am here that is,haven't had much time lately.
So if you or anyone else needs help just ask.
Thanks for looking in dude


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Joe2iisbeing said:


> . . limp nugs


Hmmmm............


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok heres an effected shot of one of the pics i am going to send into soft secrets of my weed and my missis's tits.
Hopefully i will win some black label seeds
Anyway pics have special filters on them as i know some people at this site dont like blatant nudity and i thought that making a bit cartoony would make it less harsh to those people.
The shots i am going to send into soft secrets will not be filtered
Error


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres an effected shot of one of the pics i am going to send into soft secrets of my weed and my missis's tits.
> Hopefully i will win some black label seeds
> Anyway pics have special filters on them as i know some people at this site dont like blatant nudity and i thought that making a bit cartoony would make it less harsh to those people.
> The shots i am going to send into soft secrets will not be filtered


nice shot natmoon,,looks like you got it goin on,,big titties,,and big buds,,I'm jealous,,good luck with soft secrets bro

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

HoLE said:


> nice shot natmoon,,looks like you got it goin on,,big titties,,and big buds,,I'm jealous,,good luck with soft secrets bro
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey hole thanks for taking a look dude.
Took me ages to convince her to let me take these pics
She thinks her tits are crap now she has had 2 kids but i still like them.
Hopefully i will win a packet of decent breeder seeds though hahaha.
Thanks for looking in hole and thanks for the luck send


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Apr 13, 2008)

Everythings looking REALLY good Nat...... When you harvesting that bad girl!!?!?!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres an effected shot of one of the pics i am going to send into soft secrets of my weed and my missis's tits.
> Hopefully i will win some black label seeds
> Anyway pics have special filters on them as i know some people at this site dont like blatant nudity and i thought that making a bit cartoony would make it less harsh to those people.
> The shots i am going to send into soft secrets will not be filtered
> Error


 
Those are my favorite kinda boobs...like tear drops!!!!!!!! yummy buds & boobs!!


And thanks for the reply about the sexing/balls...there are not pics of what I was speaking of in my journal....maybe today Iwill get a shot


----------



## skunkman98536 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks nat you've helped me since i joined this site haha!

by the way ... how much did u yeild from just the one plant bro?

niiice truly nice ....inspiration


----------



## Rob8185 (Apr 13, 2008)

can seeds get old? i have about 14 seeds from a cross between blueberry and wonderbud and theyre about 2 or 3 yrs old will they still germinate?


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

just dropping by to say hi and let you know i finally started grow journal 2 - Big Bud and PPP (in sig)...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesoem man...nice harvest cant wait for the weight on it.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 13, 2008)

seriously impressed. ive fimmed a couple now to test out the technique and got some air baskets on the way.. was just out back eyeballing my air compressor --- hrmm


----------



## delasoul55 (Apr 13, 2008)

how big is the air basket???


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 14, 2008)

wow, you are amazing natmoon.... im only on page 15... jeez


----------



## natmoon (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

natmoon said:


>


god I love that pic!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

natmoon said:


>


Is that a lady friend, girlfriend, or the wife? 

hahaa nice


----------



## oh really??? (Apr 14, 2008)

still impressed. i've been with you for quite some time now. they look gr8.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 14, 2008)

oh really??? said:


> still impressed. i've been with you for quite some time now. they look gr8.


Hes mine! Ive been with him way longer!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 14, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey hole thanks man for all of your support and for your cool comments all the way through.
> I haven't been at any other sites just really busy with my other life lol
> So i wont be leaving mate.
> 
> ...


We are guys, most of us any way! We want to see the tits on every girl nat!
especialy tits and buds!
Those buds look scrumdilyisous nat! Keep up the good work so we can all learn to make awsome buds like those!peace man


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> We want to see the tits on every girl nat!


i know, what a tease with that pic.....

can you pm me with a pic of the uncensored one?

they looked so nice

edit- every one on here is supposed to be 18 plus+ im sure everyone on here has seen T&A, so lets see'em... hehe


----------



## natmoon (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who stopped in and commented.
Haven't much time now but i will take some more pics later on tonight.


----------



## Ganga89 (Apr 15, 2008)

cool natmoon, when u thinking of giving those babies the chop?


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 15, 2008)

really good looking buds.
great job.
havent been around for a while and god is they a big diff.
i chopped an ice plant yesterday, had a quick dried sample and it was good.
about 1 1/2 oz.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, what kinda camera is that, and how much???
or one that can take hd photos like that


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok people heres the latest shots of the bud i got from the airbasket plant.
It is partially dry now and i have chopped it up into pieces to get fully dry and weigh it.

I have weighed it partially dry and its 481 grams.
I expect i will lose probably another 100 grams at the most by the time its fully dry.

I have taken a load of close ups so you can see how many trics are on it and so you can judge for yourselves how dry you think it is.
Stinks like spicy fruity pineapple lemons really,very sticky.
Personally i prefer the pure pppxblueberry but this stuff is fine enough and very strong.
Mashed me up in the brain and stoned me up as well

Enjoy the pics and thanks to all previous commenter's for supporting me and my journal.
I will do some more HD shots when the bud is properly dry.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

*damn natmoon...that's some awesome shit dude.....*


----------



## Ganga89 (Apr 16, 2008)

fucking awesome mate, some fine growing skills u have. and 481g, omg lol. how many other plants u got going, 4/5 right? great work, keep it up


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn so your getting over 400 grams from a 400w hps....thats more than one gram per watt holy shit.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 16, 2008)

well i be diped in shit thats FUCKIN HUGE and some fine trichs u have defenitly mastered the airbasket and must show the ways i a new thread but damn much props to u


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

everyone spread some reps to our fellow grower and mentor NATMOON!!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *damn natmoon...that's some awesome shit dude.....*


Hey bongspit thanks for commenting dude,glad you liked it


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Ganga89 said:


> fucking awesome mate, some fine growing skills u have. and 481g, omg lol. how many other plants u got going, 4/5 right? great work, keep it up


Yeah man i have plenty of other plants to
I expect that i will lose another 100 grams by the time it is completely dry but that bundle and weight is minus the 3 stems that i already chopped off before hand.
Thanks for stopping in and commenting it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Damn so your getting over 400 grams from a 400w hps....thats more than one gram per watt holy shit.


Yeah man a lot more than a gram per watt with this strain anyway.
That weight is less than it should have been as i have already taken 3 stems away previously.

Dunno how much the final weight will be affected on other strains in the airbasket though.
We will have to see how you go with your baskets and how i do on the next grow with the pppxblue pures in the baskets.
Thanks for stopping in and commenting dude


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> well i be diped in shit thats FUCKIN HUGE and some fine trichs u have defenitly mastered the airbasket and must show the ways i a new thread but damn much props to u


I will do a more detailed journal next time for you all with detailed feeding and setup info,lights etc.
Thanks for stopping by and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> everyone spread some reps to our fellow grower and mentor NATMOON!!


Lol thanks we tarded,appreciate the big up


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I will do a more detailed journal next time for you all with detailed feeding and setup info,lights etc.
> Thanks for stopping by and commenting


hey natmoon - you should consider entering the grow journal contest.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> hey natmoon - you should consider entering the grow journal contest.


this would deff win natmoon and that vid u sounded BLAZED kinda mumblin lol good shit tho


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 16, 2008)

hey natmoon HOLY shit they look nice and damn i bet ur gunna get bank (money) off those plants thats if u sell them or are u gunna smoke the whole 3/4 of a pound to ur self


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

I cant decide what im more in love w/ the bud porn you keep showing or the misses and bud porn??????


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one Nat. That is an amazing yield for a single plant in 'soil'. But not just soil eh?! Lots of fresh AIR too! 

Fucking A bro!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> this would deff win natmoon and that vid u sounded BLAZED kinda mumblin lol good shit tho


Yeah man i was blazed lol
Thanks for watching


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> hey natmoon HOLY shit they look nice and damn i bet ur gunna get bank (money) off those plants thats if u sell them or are u gunna smoke the whole 3/4 of a pound to ur self


I don't sell weed i just smoke it all for me
Everything i do here right now is an act of civil disobedience,as long as i don't sell any weed,all i am doing is actively disobeying my government,it is an act of protest against an unfair,unjust law that breaches my own human rights to medicate myself in my own home,as i see fit so long as i do not harm or steal from any person,i have committed no real crime,only a creation of the powers that be to make more money illegally by monopolizing the markets and economy's into "sure things" for their own gambling pleasures and selfish reasons.

If/when i get caught i am going to apply to the European high courts to have the law examined as a violation of my human rights.
Because i have never sold the herb i can do this


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I cant decide what im more in love w/ the bud porn you keep showing or the misses and bud porn??????


Its always best to love both


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Nice one Nat. That is an amazing yield for a single plant in 'soil'. But not just soil eh?! Lots of fresh AIR too!
> 
> Fucking A bro!


Yeah man theres definitely plenty to smoke there.
Nothing like a good mostly sativa to smoke on in the evening


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> really good looking buds.
> great job.
> havent been around for a while and god is they a big diff.
> i chopped an ice plant yesterday, had a quick dried sample and it was good.
> about 1 1/2 oz.


Hey man long time no see.
Glad you got some smoke in the end after your troubles man.
How was the ice to smoke?
Got any pics?
Anyway dude good to see you back again,if you make a new journal let me know so i can subscribe


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> Hey, what kinda camera is that, and how much???
> or one that can take hd photos like that


Its a fujifilm s5700 also called an s500 i think in America and other countries.
Its on amazon.co.uk for 104.00 quid so i can only assume that its even cheaper in America


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok people heres the latest shots of the bud i got from the airbasket plant.
> It is partially dry now and i have chopped it up into pieces to get fully dry and weigh it.
> 
> I have weighed it partially dry and its 481 grams.
> ...


Bumping up the new pics from pages back


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks brilliant so frosty natmoon! that sounds very interesting, you live in the UK, i'd have thought gettin caught with that amount of weed, seeling or no would get you in a lot of shit, but violation of human rights, i can see your point there, to be honest it almost is, but do you think it would make much difference, ive always been put off a large grow because of the repurcussions.
Jolly *in awe*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Looks brilliant so frosty natmoon! that sounds very interesting, you live in the UK, i'd have thought gettin caught with that amount of weed, seeling or no would get you in a lot of shit, but violation of human rights, i can see your point there, to be honest it almost is, but do you think it would make much difference, ive always been put off a large grow because of the repurcussions.
> Jolly *in awe*


When you get caught you will be prosecuted on the amount of plants that you have and not the amount of cannabis.
Police will if they suspect you of dealing try to prove professionalism first.
Every home grower that i know that has been caught and does not sell it does not go to prison.

Some guy around here not long ago got caught with 48 plants in his loft and he got a fine and community service.
I have only a few plants,it doesn't matter about the weights only the number of plants.

I keep all of my stuff as one lump and never bag it up.
The weighing was done on cooking scales that are not accurate for sale and i have no proper scales,or bags.

Anyway if everyone that got caught made a big deal about the violation of their human rights laws would change sooner.
Being as i never sell weed i am in a position to make a stand

Thanks for taking a look through anyway dude glad you liked the pics


----------



## craca102 (Apr 17, 2008)

First off I'd Like to say the bud looks Awesome!!! one big cola thats what im talking about. I think its great when people grow for personal and solely personal. A little money from sales ain't bad but all the money you save on not buying, personal is the real resaon to grow.

I can say. Have fun with those and Blaze up fat with 4/20 rolling around the corner.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

craca102 said:


> First off I'd Like to say the bud looks Awesome!!! one big cola thats what im talking about. I think its great when people grow for personal and solely personal. A little money from sales ain't bad but all the money you save on not buying, personal is the real resaon to grow.
> 
> I can say. Have fun with those and Blaze up fat with 4/20 rolling around the corner.


Hey dude thanks for dropping in and commenting it is appreciated.
I need cannabis as i suffer from ulcers and back and neck pains and arthritis.

I have chosen to not take the medication that is available to me as the stomach pills gave me headaches and the anti inflammatorys probably caused my stomach ulcer so it seems that from taking their drugs for pain relief i have ruined my stomach and made my life even worse.
I will stick with cannabis.

Loads of money to be saved from growing your own yes and theres nothing wrong with dealing if thats what you want to do,big up to all the people that supply the herb to needy people
I would sell it if i could but i cant as its not worth the trouble in my mind.
I smoke a lot of weed so i actually need large amounts as i have a high tolerance level.

The plant was actually many colas that i wrapped together to finish off.
Thanks again for stopping by


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice! Can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

damn nat i just love you pics i dont know what else to say


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I don't sell weed i just smoke it all for me
> Everything i do here right now is an act of civil disobedience,as long as i don't sell any weed,all i am doing is actively disobeying my government,it is an act of protest against an unfair,unjust law that breaches my own human rights to medicate myself in my own home,as i see fit so long as i do not harm or steal from any person,i have committed no real crime,only a creation of the powers that be to make more money illegally by monopolizing the markets and economy's into "sure things" for their own gambling pleasures and selfish reasons.
> 
> If/when i get caught i am going to apply to the European high courts to have the law examined as a violation of my human rights.
> Because i have never sold the herb i can do this


PREACH BROTHA PREACH!!!!!I FEEL YA IN DAT ONE!!!! and damn how long will it last you AND OMFG damn wtf why not sell u know hopw much custys u would have off of a PPPXBLUEBERRYXSATIVA omg wtf i know a whole gang o foos around my hood would love to have that shit... i know what imma do wit my misty's keep bout 2 oz's to my self and throw the rest to my all BuDdA LuVa's out there i wanna start my own journal but my planst are causing me some stress... but i eventually will hope u stop by


----------



## natmoon (Apr 20, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn nat i just love you pics i dont know what else to say


Hey kaya thanks for having a look and making a comment


----------



## natmoon (Apr 20, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> PREACH BROTHA PREACH!!!!!I FEEL YA IN DAT ONE!!!! and damn how long will it last you AND OMFG damn wtf why not sell u know hopw much custys u would have off of a PPPXBLUEBERRYXSATIVA omg wtf i know a whole gang o foos around my hood would love to have that shit... i know what imma do wit my misty's keep bout 2 oz's to my self and throw the rest to my all BuDdA LuVa's out there i wanna start my own journal but my planst are causing me some stress... but i eventually will hope u stop by


Hey man thanks for stopping by and commenting.
As soon as you make your own journal let me know and i will stop in and take a look.
Pot is all mine


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 20, 2008)

im thinking about not even making a journal because i only have one plant now im so fukkin sad heres the link to why https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/67073-my-babys-fell.html


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

nat dude you definately have your growing skills and photography skills down to a science. my question is how do you edit your photos and save them to post later? i have software that edits the photo but when i zoom it in and save it, always the original pic is saved un-zoomed. i am a bit of a dinosaur with technology and computers. great growing my friend too.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nat dude you definately have your growing skills and photography skills down to a science. my question is how do you edit your photos and save them to post later? i have software that edits the photo but when i zoom it in and save it, always the original pic is saved un-zoomed. i am a bit of a dinosaur with technology and computers. great growing my friend too.


Hey man thanks for looking in
For a start my camera has a telephoto lens so this makes life a lot easier.
On a normal camera zooming into a picture to far just makes it look crap basically most of the time without the telephoto lens.

I set this camera to continuous zoom with auto focus on in macro mode A. for normal macro close up shots.
Super macro shots must be taken with the camera on a tripod or something completely still and i use the timer to take the pics.

Each picture that i take is actually a HD 42"x32" so the actual image has a native size of 42"x32" and is much easier to zoom in on without any loss of quality.

To do this i take the pics and then load them into photoshop elements 5.0 and then i use the mouse wheel to zoom in on the part of the plant that i like the look of the best,usually i just zoom in on the part that has the best focus on it,and then use the crop tool to cut it around that part and then i click file,save as,jpg. assign it a new name and then click ok.
Picture will be the part you cut out.

Obviously this wont work on a camera that doesn't take HD telephoto pics as the picture will become blurry and pixelated.
The camera i use is fairly cheap now 104 in my country,so it should be even cheaper in the USA.

Hope that helps you out dude but i did try it before on my old compact camera and it just went blurry so you may need to buy a telephoto lens or get a new camera to achieve these kind of shots


----------



## cerveza420 (Apr 21, 2008)

i saved one of those nice juicy buds as my wallpaper


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 21, 2008)

okay thanks nat.


----------



## dinobelly (Apr 22, 2008)

Natmoon, where did you get the airbaskets or whatever they're called?
Thanks!


----------



## el1 (Apr 22, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> that is fantastic marijuana cultivation
> i want to acheive that kind of potential
> but i am limited to the nutrients i can obtain here in south korea.
> no hydro shops or of that sort.
> ...


 
Is that a picture of you??
Bad Idea!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Bumping up the new pics from pages back


another great job.
your finished buds size are 2 times mine.
what you growing next?.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

cerveza420 said:


> i saved one of those nice juicy buds as my wallpaper


Thanks for that man,hope it looks cool on your screen,new pics are being posted in a minute in case you need some more desktop art


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> okay thanks nat.


No worries


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

dinobelly said:


> Natmoon, where did you get the airbaskets or whatever they're called?
> Thanks!


You have to make them yourself.
All instructions are in my journal and the actual basket is just an aquatic plant pot for ponds


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> another great job.
> your finished buds size are 2 times mine.
> what you growing next?.


Hey man thanks for looking in.
Next grow will be pppxblueberry pure


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok so thanks again to all the people who looked in and to all those who left comments,have a spliff on me
Here is a load of pics as these will probably be the last pics of this stuff.
Stuff is in large sweet jars now and i burp it everyday for an hour or so.
Tastes great actually and smokes nicely,very stoney.

Anyway heres the pics that show all the trics on the dried bud and the seeds that i took from the other original pure pppxblueberrys that i am going to use on my next grow.
Thanks for watching


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

oh yeah!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 23, 2008)

i dunno whats better... the quality of the buds, or the quality of those photos!!!


haha, i guess the latter would be nothing without the former...


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

beautiful herb logs and pics mate. i rep you as much as i can.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh yeah!!


Thanks for taking a look email.
Its thanks to me reading through your journal that i even thought of this idea,so have a toke on me


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i dunno whats better... the quality of the buds, or the quality of those photos!!!
> 
> 
> haha, i guess the latter would be nothing without the former...


Yeah man lol
Very thin long sativa trics but very potent for sure.
I am very wasted for very realhahaha
Thanks for looking through dude and commenting


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> beautiful herb logs and pics mate. i rep you as much as i can.


Hey masta thanks for that dude it is appreciated.
Glad you liked the pics.
Its one more hybrid to be stored for my box of treasures
Thanks for all the rep you've given me as well dude


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> have a toke on me


i'd love to! thanks!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

beautiful.... everything looks marvelous!!!!!

so you said you were going to send me a ten pack of seeds right? lol........jk

i just want to take a bite of your buds!!! delicious

thanks for all the pics nat, this has got to be the most pic filled grow journals i have ever read. +rep for your contribution!

ohhh and btw, did you get a total dry yield weight? i know you dont sell and it doesnt matter, but i would be curious if i were you-just to see how many g/watt you got


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> beautiful.... everything looks marvelous!!!!!
> 
> so you said you were going to send me a ten pack of seeds right? lol........jk
> 
> ...


Lol.
I wish i could send people seeds.
Yeah i love the pics,i always have liked looking at buds,dunno why exactly but i love to look at them lol
Last time i weighed it,it was 421 grams i expect the total will go down about another 20-40 grams by the time it is bone dry.
It is currently dry enough to smoke but not bone brittle dry yet.

I had already smoked and cut of 3 stems before i even harvested this plant as well so there would have been even more,so yeah there would be more than 1 gram per watt but i also have 2 cool blue fluro tubes.
One is 5 foot and one is 3 foot so those have to be taken into account as well and not just for the lumens that they emit its for the blue spectrum to be enhanced during flowering as well.

Thanks for the +rep and for subscribing to my journal
Eating these buds would be some kind of trip i am sure lol


----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

*damn notmoon...421 grams that's awesome...great job man....*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Natmoon - bud pics remind me of straight up poon - one Hit turns you complete loon - never have you gotten this high off a bloom yes nat your grow not only inspired many, but your plants produced mass weight . . great job nat . . rep for you! when i get to my computer again. JD9


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

Nat I have always loved looking at pics too thats the only reason I ever wanted to grow was to see it in real life...I love coming to your journal and seeing your amazing pics.....I want this one...


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 24, 2008)

I am so jelous! I want to try some of that! I have been looking for some of the aquatic plant baskets around here to no luck. But some one told me about a water plant place in someones house so I will have to try there.
Been so busy at work haven't had much time. But I finnaly got some new pics up in my journal. 3 weeks into flower.
Have a good one Nat. peace man


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *damn notmoon...421 grams that's awesome...great job man....*


Yeah man will probably lose a bit more weight yet,but not to much.
Thanks for looking in man,it is appreciated


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Natmoon - bud pics remind me of straight up poon - one Hit turns you complete loon - never have you gotten this high off a bloom yes nat your grow not only inspired many, but your plants produced mass weight . . great job nat . . rep for you! when i get to my computer again. JD9


Lol great rhyme dude.
Thanks for taking a look man and i hope i inspired many people to have a go at producing their own medicine
Thanks for the +rep and thanks for watching


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Nat I have always loved looking at pics too thats the only reason I ever wanted to grow was to see it in real life...I love coming to your journal and seeing your amazing pics.....I want this one...


Hey there pink thanks for looking in.
I would give you this bud if i could,for sure
I think its something about the way that cannabis trics and close up shots look that can remind us of the chaos theory structures of natures shaping effects on the plant.
Something about the structures and shapes that are made by this plant especially when its dried.

After my next grow i will try to get an extra telephoto lens for this camera and take some even better shots in the future grows for yours and my pleasure and anyone else who likes looking at HD bud
Thanks again for your support in my journal pink


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> I am so jelous! I want to try some of that! I have been looking for some of the aquatic plant baskets around here to no luck. But some one told me about a water plant place in someones house so I will have to try there.
> Been so busy at work haven't had much time. But I finnaly got some new pics up in my journal. 3 weeks into flower.
> Have a good one Nat. peace man


Hey man thanks for stopping by.
Hopefully my shots will make your mouth water and give you some extra incentive and ideas for your own grow.
If you do an online search you can find these baskets easily around the world.
Heres a couple of links for you.
American site great deal,six 12" square baskets for 19.99 or six 9" round baskets for 14.49.
The below american site also has free shipping.
Little Giant Plant Baskets

And for the few English or European people here,heres a link for you guys to.
This company wants 5.99 for three 12" square baskets,you may be able to find them slightly cheaper than this elsewhere.
Bradshaws Direct - Please enable your cookies

Anyway hope this helps you all out,i will take a look into your journal later and thanks for watching


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok so thanks again to all the people who looked in and to all those who left comments,have a spliff on me
> Here is a load of pics as these will probably be the last pics of this stuff.
> Stuff is in large sweet jars now and i burp it everyday for an hour or so.
> Tastes great actually and smokes nicely,very stoney.
> ...


Bumping the new and final pictures


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 24, 2008)

go to the cannabis cup natmoon!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 24, 2008)

mmmmm lovely!


----------



## Ratty696 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks f***ing amazing. I hope mine turn out that good.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> go to the cannabis cup natmoon!


Hahaha maybe one day man,if i am lucky


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> mmmmm lovely!


Thanks for looking in man.
Smokes nicely,good buzz


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

Ratty696 said:


> looks f***ing amazing. I hope mine turn out that good.


Yours look real good ratty.
I would smoke all your buds hehehehe


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey there pink thanks for looking in.
> I would give you this bud if i could,for sure
> I
> Thanks again for your support in my journal pink


You know what if you can find it again save it for me....find a special container to preserve it in for me and one day i will make it across the water and I promise I will come and get it, write my name on it if you will....can you imagine what it would be like...then me the misses and you could smoke it together.....


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You know what if you can find it again save it for me....find a special container to preserve it in for me and one day i will make it across the water and I promise I will come and get it, write my name on it if you will....can you imagine what it would be like...then me the misses and you could smoke it together.....


If i ever get my cafe you can come and smoke some nice fresh pure pppxblueberry
My pure pppxblue is much better stuff than this but the plant can produce nothing like that amount of bud that i got from the airbasketed hybrid.
Definitely a nice smoke though.
I will put 3 grams in a coffee jar though just in case


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

Its a deal, I will come to your cafe and I will come to get my nuggets!!! You are my absolute fav Nat!!



natmoon said:


> If i ever get my cafe you can come and smoke some nice fresh pure pppxblueberry
> My pure pppxblue is much better stuff than this but the plant can produce nothing like that amount of bud that i got from the airbasketed hybrid.
> Definitely a nice smoke though.
> I will put 3 grams in a coffee jar though just in case


----------



## natmoon (Apr 24, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Its a deal, I will come to your cafe and I will come to get my nuggets!!! You are my absolute fav Nat!!


Yeah that would be weird if you did lol
Would be a real trip to see people that i have typed to


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah that would be weird if you did lol
> Would be a real trip to see people that i have typed to


For real it would be a little wierd...but like ive told you in the past..id be there. Hell I would try and make it to your grand opening if at all possible. Maybe even stick around for a bit and try to get a job  Make your dream come true so that I can have a chance at making mine come true as well hahaha.


----------



## Ganga89 (Apr 24, 2008)

omg lol natmoon, u are my hero. cool to see you're also from the uk, not just the big US growers. i hope to follow in some of ur footsteps to get some real successful grows. i'm a first timer atm but i want your experience. all credit to ya mate, keep it up


----------



## natmoon (Apr 25, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> For real it would be a little wierd...but like ive told you in the past..id be there. Hell I would try and make it to your grand opening if at all possible. Maybe even stick around for a bit and try to get a job  Make your dream come true so that I can have a chance at making mine come true as well hahaha.


Yeah man you could have a job for sure,you grow good weedso you can grow it for me instead hahahaha
On a serious note though guys i have a lot of saving up and then red tape to get through to get to Amsterdam,but i really am going to try.
If it was just me then no worries but i have to pay for and move a family of 4 so not so simple and not so cheap.
I think that i will firstly start a web based seed bank when i get there and then use any profit from that to open a very small cafe,3-4 tables only to start,coffee and doughnuts and a couple of jars of pot and some seeds and see how it goes,real simple and small to start and then hope for the best


----------



## natmoon (Apr 25, 2008)

Ganga89 said:


> omg lol natmoon, u are my hero. cool to see you're also from the uk, not just the big US growers. i hope to follow in some of ur footsteps to get some real successful grows. i'm a first timer atm but i want your experience. all credit to ya mate, keep it up


Hey man thanks for looking in and your kind comments.
Hopefully this journal has showed new growers that it is possible to get a good yield from a small space with basic lighting using trimming,fimming and leaf removal.

On a disclaimer note always check that the strain that your growing responds well to topping or fimming as some strains do not like it.
All strains that are bad for topping or fimming will either say so on the packet or on the web sites info on your on particular strain.
I also wouldn't remove quite as much leaf from some tight leafed indica strains as i do from gangly sativas as the indicas don't respond as well to it as the sativas.
I would still remove 50% or so of the leaf from an indica though.

Best of luck with your future grows


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man you could have a job for sure,you grow good weedso you can grow it for me instead hahahaha
> On a serious note though guys i have a lot of saving up and then red tape to get through to get to Amsterdam,but i really am going to try.
> If it was just me then no worries but i have to pay for and move a family of 4 so not so simple and not so cheap.
> I think that i will firstly start a web based seed bank when i get there and then use any profit from that to open a very small cafe,3-4 tables only to start,coffee and doughnuts and a couple of jars of pot and some seeds and see how it goes,real simple and small to start and then hope for the best


Like I said if at all possible id be there the day you open! 

Ive been to Europe before....lots of fun.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 26, 2008)

man your grow turned out great, im hoping my grow looks something like that, btw what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Like I said if at all possible id be there the day you open!
> 
> Ive been to Europe before....lots of fun.


Yeah man well if you create an email account and pm it to me,use a fake name to make it,i will always have a way to contact you in the future if or when any of it happens


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

SuBlimE420 said:


> man your grow turned out great, im hoping my grow looks something like that, btw what kind of camera do you use?


Hiya man thanks for taking a look,glad you liked the pics.
The camera i am using is a fujifilm s5700,in America and other countries it is called an s500 i think.
It has a built in basic telephoto lens for good close ups and you can buy more lens for it if you want to.
The most common mistake for pot closeups is thinking that you can get good results from a compact camera with a 12mp rating,its not the megapixels its the quality and size of the lens,my camera is only 7.1mp,but i can achieve great close ups with it because of its large telephoto lens.
Always choose a camera that states that its high zoom and not compact, forget all about the megapixels and choose them only for their lens capability


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man well if you create an email account and pm it to me,use a fake name to make it,i will always have a way to contact you in the future if or when any of it happens


Ive got one that I use strictly for this site its [email protected]


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 26, 2008)

Ive got an s700 from the week they came out, is there much a difference (if any at all) between it and the s5700? It looks the same to me RadioShack.com - Cameras & Camcorders: Digital cameras: Fujifilm FinePix S700 7.0MP Digital Camera


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah man they are just the same camera.
When i first bought this camera i was disappointed with it to be honest until i delved under the hood.

I use these settings for plant close ups.
Dial setting:A.
Flash on.
Auto focus on.
Continuous zoom on.
ISO 64.
Apperature settings 40 , f4
Macro function on.

Or all of the above same settings with the camera on a tripod and using super macro mode.
There must be no movement from the camera whilst using this mode or it will just look all blurry.
I take an 11 watt cfl and hold it above the plant while in super macro mode and then use the timer setting to take the pics as there is then no movement of the camera which results in great clear close ups.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man they are just the same camera.
> When i first bought this camera i was disappointed with it to be honest until i delved under the hood.
> 
> I use these settings for plant close ups.
> ...


Yes the camera does shitty with just regular indoor lighting, there was lots of graininess in moist of the indoor pictures I took without supplemental lighting. 

Im gonna try those settings and see how it does thanks.


----------



## attica87 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing.. Simply amazing.. I wish I would've FIMmed my ish when they were young.. What's up with that crazy hydra caveman stick?


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yes the camera does shitty with just regular indoor lighting, there was lots of graininess in moist of the indoor pictures I took without supplemental lighting.
> 
> Im gonna try those settings and see how it does thanks.


No worries hope it works for you.
Leave me a link when you have taken some new pics


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

attica87 said:


> Amazing.. Simply amazing.. I wish I would've FIMmed my ish when they were young.. What's up with that crazy hydra caveman stick?


Hi dude thanks for looking through.
Always make sure that your particular strain is suitable for fimming or topping beforehand though as their are a few strains that don't like it and don't respond well unless given ridiculous amounts of veg time.
The caveman club thing was all of the stems tied together


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

My latest remix

Spymac.com : TimeHoles remixed by natmoon


----------



## maximai (Apr 29, 2008)

pretty sick beat, Nat.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 29, 2008)

maximai said:


> pretty sick beat, Nat.


Thanks for having a listen mate,glad you liked it


----------



## Geneticist (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, couldn't go thru all the pages but wow wonderful grow, congrats! I was just wondering has anyone ever heard of or tried creating tetraploid cannabis seeds. Some of the wheat or corn strains that are used commonly are polyploids, they do that to increase the size of the fruits and such. I wonder if that would work with cannabis, producing bigger buds maybe... I wouldn't take years of study, just a regular lab with some colchicin and some one-cell cultures... Colchicin is the stuff that makes cells go polyploid.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 29, 2008)

Geneticist said:


> Hey, couldn't go thru all the pages but wow wonderful grow, congrats! I was just wondering has anyone ever heard of or tried creating tetraploid cannabis seeds. Some of the wheat or corn strains that are used commonly are polyploids, they do that to increase the size of the fruits and such. I wonder if that would work with cannabis, producing bigger buds maybe... I wouldn't take years of study, just a regular lab with some colchicin and some one-cell cultures... Colchicin is the stuff that makes cells go polyploid.


Yeah i think people are already experimenting with those principles.
Thanks for taking a look and your kind comments


----------



## natmoon (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys heres a challenge for fun.
I would offer some seeds as a prize if i could but i cant,sorry.

Anyway first to guess what my pic is of is the winner


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 29, 2008)

honey oil...


----------



## Geneticist (Apr 29, 2008)

hash oil...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

cannabutter or canna cooking oil?


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Apr 29, 2008)

Sour apple jolly rancher


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

nute burn......


----------



## Ganga89 (Apr 30, 2008)

no its some sort of liquid cos u cn see an air bubble in the bottom right hand corner. i'd also go with the hash oil maybe, due to the vast amount that u grow nat, certainly could be making a health amount of hash oil, i mean thats a lot of good product to go to waste


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 30, 2008)

yer piss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drew420man (Apr 30, 2008)

tincture?.....


----------



## Rope Smoker (Apr 30, 2008)

My guess is a single tric. Hows Nat moon today? I'm still working my ass off at work. My girls are doing great, relly filling out the buds. Catch you later Nat.
peace man


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

shit looks like that ooze from teenage mutant ninja turtles.........


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

tech209 said:


> shit looks like that ooze from teenage mutant ninja turtles.........



Hahaha damn that was my favorite show when I was a little.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

FOR REALS .....ILL BE KICK CHOPPN MY BROS AND SHIT ...HELL I EVEN TOOK A SWUNG AT MY GRANDMA WITH A ROUND HOUSE KICK WHEN I WAS LITTLE ...ENDED UP GETTIN MY ASS BEAT BY HER...........


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> honey oil...


Basically mike is the winner all though its not strictly honey oil as i think you need to use gas to make that and i have used nail polish remover so dunno what you'd call that
Anyway thanks for playing guys,Have to give it to BIGMIKE as he was first on the ball

Heres some weird HD close ups of the whole thing in my next post.
Might make someone some good screensavers or mobile phone backdrops


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok heres what it was.
Dont know what you guys call it,i just call it pure oil.
I use old dried buds as well as trimmings and stalks to get this oil.
Stinks like hell,so sweet and sickly its unreal.
I just wipe it onto rizlas with blades and smoke it mixed with baccy and weed,is a nice smoke
Made with nail polish remover a coffee jar and a tea strainer and a flour sieve,semi pro ya know lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats gonna get you blazed.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

get fucccckkkkkeeeedddd uuuupppppppppp.................


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 30, 2008)

that looks uber.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Thats gonna get you blazed.





tech209 said:


> get fucccckkkkkeeeedddd uuuupppppppppp.................





soulflyx2k said:


> that looks uber.


I guess you guys want a taste of that stuff then hehehe
Thanks for looking guys hope you've all enjoyed this journal as much as i have enjoyed making it


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 30, 2008)

We did! what do you plan for the next one?


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> We did! what do you plan for the next one?


Pure pppxblueberry which i want to cross with either godbud,grapegod or quirkle.
I am still trying to decide,i will eventually grow them all but in what order i cross them is still bothering me,i was decided on quirkle but now i am thinking that i might use the grapegod and then the quirkle and see what comes out,thanks for watching dude


----------



## natmoon (Apr 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok heres what it was.
> Dont know what you guys call it,i just call it pure oil.
> I use old dried buds as well as trimmings and stalks to get this oil.
> Stinks like hell,so sweet and sickly its unreal.
> ...


Latest pics


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 30, 2008)

How did you evaporate it? Or did you let it sit for a long time? Im actually drying some hash im making from Vaporized weed.

anyways, how long did it take?


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> How did you evaporate it? Or did you let it sit for a long time? Im actually drying some hash im making from Vaporized weed.
> 
> anyways, how long did it take?


I use a metal saucepan 3/4 full of boiling water from the kettle to make it evaporate quickly by resting the bowl on top of it and changing the water out every 20 minutes or so.

This makes the polish remover bubble a lot and it evaporates completely within about 3 hours for the amount that i made.
I used a whole bottle of remover so that is the amount that i evaporated in that amount of time.

Much much quicker using boiling water.
Your talking probably days if you just leave it out to evaporate naturally.
I will post a bubbling on hot water video later.

_*DISCLAIMER:
Please note this way stinks your house out with nail varnish remover fumes and is highly flammable.
No naked flames should be lit unless you want your face burnt of that is*_


----------



## soulflyx2k (May 1, 2008)

ahh polish remover...well i used 92% isopropyl alcohol, and it actually evaporates very quickly. Worked well and was easy.


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 1, 2008)

Yea a buddy gave me a bucket of alcohol soaked bud. Some old home grown that wasn't very tasty to smoke so he made what we called hash oil. pretty stony but still tasted a little like alcohol. How dose yours taste? 
peace man


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> ahh polish remover...well i used 92% isopropyl alcohol, and it actually evaporates very quickly. Worked well and was easy.


I dunno where to buy that kind of alcohol in my country,don't even think we can to be honest.
This stuff works real well anyway so i don't mind and it costs me 79p lol
All of the smell and taste are totally evaporated by the hot pan


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Yea a buddy gave me a bucket of alcohol soaked bud. Some old home grown that wasn't very tasty to smoke so he made what we called hash oil. pretty stony but still tasted a little like alcohol. How dose yours taste?
> peace man


LOL.
No this is a bit different to that,try my method from the above pics and see for yourself.
I ensure to evaporate all of the product properly and completely before i smoke it.

All you need to do is keep smelling it basically.
As soon as you can smell only sweet hash oil and none of the alcohol of your choice it should be good to go.

My oil tastes and smells like pure,sweet and sickly hash oil and gets people totally wasted and red eyed on a single one skinner.
If you look at my pics i think you can see that its fairly pure,you'll just have to use your imagination to guess what it smokes like


----------



## HoLE (May 1, 2008)

natmoon,,,,the harvest looked awesome,,,,your grow skills are top of the line,,your pics are amazing,,,and your oil looks ooey gooey good,,here's to you natmoon,,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> natmoon,,,,the harvest looked awesome,,,,your grow skills are top of the line,,your pics are amazing,,,and your oil looks ooey gooey good,,here's to you natmoon,,,cheers
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey man thanks for looking in and thanks for the compliments,much appreciated.
Loads of humpers yeah man lol
Shame i cant share some of it


----------



## natmoon (May 1, 2008)

Ok heres the video of how this stuff bubbles constantly whilst in a glass bowl on top of a saucepan of hot water from the kettle.
The ingredients of this exact kind of remover are Ethyl Acetate and Isopropanol,other bottles have all sorts of weird and different kinds of shit in them,i only recommend this kind of mixture.
Luckily enough this kind is the cheapest kind
So basically it bubbles like that until your left with nothing but pure oil,or at least seemingly pure oil,dunno how pure exactly it is but pure enough for my liking
[URL=http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/natmoon/natmoon2/?action=view&current=hashoil.flv][/URL]


----------



## natmoon (May 7, 2008)

This grow is done and so am i for the minute.
Pics will be gone soon so grab any you may want in the next 10 minutes
Best of luck to you all and thanks for watching


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> This grow is done and so am i for the minute.
> Pics will be gone soon so grab any you may want in the next 10 minutes
> Best of luck to you all and thanks for watching


 
cheers natmoon,,,,nice work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## kingding2385 (May 7, 2008)

great job nat...thanks for the pics and the wonderful journal. make sure you let us all know when your back.


----------



## Ganga89 (May 7, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> great job nat...thanks for the pics and the wonderful journal. make sure you let us all know when your back.


ditto, great grower mate! i look forward to seeing your next grow 
have fun  on that great grow, cya


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (May 7, 2008)

Thanks again for this and everything else.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

damn natmoon....imma miss you...... be safe man!


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

oh man.. the end? WTF?? Come back natmoon!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 8, 2008)

Good Job Natmoon Hope To See Ur Next Grow Send Me A Link


----------



## Revolution101 (May 13, 2008)

Hey nat, thought you might want to check these out..

Welcome to Smart Pot.com

They seem to work in a similar way to the air basket but maybe there's a bit more science behind it... I don't know, the guys at my hydro shop rant and rave about them all the time and I'm giving them a shot this time around. Thought you might be interested in checking them out too.


----------



## bongspit (May 14, 2008)

*hey natmoon...great job man...I can't wait until your next adventure into marijuana cultivation...*


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

bong,,he's busy,,,,smokin those beater sticks he grew

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 18, 2008)

why do u guys keep postin here LOL


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> why do u guys keep postin here LOL


to make sure natmoon knows we love him and miss him!


----------



## natmoon (May 20, 2008)

Hey dudes thanks for all the support that you have shown me and my ideas all the way through this journal and various other posts and threads that i have made.
It is really appreciated

I am just going to keep my head down for a lil while and see how things go.
If i start seeing peeps going to jail just for smoking the weed let alone growing it i will have to quit until i move to Amsterdam.
All grows are off for me at the moment but i have enough stuff stashed around here and there for at least 6 months anyway.

I have stopped because i believe that they may well try to make examples of an unlucky few in the first few months to try to add some kind of fear factor to the weed growing/smoking situation.
In reality though as far as i can tell from my research they do not have anywhere near enough places in prison for serious criminals let alone pot heads.

I thought about writing a book that is basically a grow manual for my exact hybrids,instead of a more generalised grow book,and giving away 10-20 of the seeds with each book so that i am not selling seeds just giving away novelty items with each book.
Sounds like a plan huh,hopefully it will get me around some laws.

Anyway i will try to pop in when i can but to be honest i am seriously busy at the moment setting up my new studio monitors to my keyboard and then playing it loudlyand attempting to write a book which will probably be crap but the real sell is the free seeds that come with the book

Thanks again to all of my supporters and to all the people who participated in my threads.
Sorry i had to delete so many pics,i will try to add some more pics here and there to rollitups server instead of photobucket.





kingding2385 said:


> great job nat...thanks for the pics and the wonderful journal. make sure you let us all know when your back.





Ganga89 said:


> ditto, great grower mate! i look forward to seeing your next grow
> have fun  on that great grow, cya





beautifuldisast3r said:


> Thanks again for this and everything else.





LoudBlunts said:


> damn natmoon....imma miss you...... be safe man!





email468 said:


> oh man.. the end? WTF?? Come back natmoon!!





n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> Good Job Natmoon Hope To See Ur Next Grow Send Me A Link





Revolution101 said:


> Hey nat, thought you might want to check these out..
> 
> Welcome to Smart Pot.com
> 
> They seem to work in a similar way to the air basket but maybe there's a bit more science behind it... I don't know, the guys at my hydro shop rant and rave about them all the time and I'm giving them a shot this time around. Thought you might be interested in checking them out too.





bongspit said:


> *hey natmoon...great job man...I can't wait until your next adventure into marijuana cultivation...*





HoLE said:


> bong,,he's busy,,,,smokin those beater sticks he grew
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE





n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> why do u guys keep postin here LOL





email468 said:


> to make sure natmoon knows we love him and miss him!


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 20, 2008)

We will be waiting to preorder your book natmoon! So good luck writing and I hope the free seed thing works out! So let us know when we can order 2or3 copys, I think they will make good gifts wink wink nudge nudge!
peace man


----------



## HoLE (May 20, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> We will be waiting to preorder your book natmoon! So good luck writing and I hope the free seed thing works out! So let us know when we can order 2or3 copys, I think they will make good gifts wink wink nudge nudge!
> peace man


Say No More!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (May 25, 2008)

Sign me up for the preorder as well. And some of those magic seeds


----------



## natmoon (Jun 7, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> We will be waiting to preorder your book natmoon! So good luck writing and I hope the free seed thing works out! So let us know when we can order 2or3 copys, I think they will make good gifts wink wink nudge nudge!
> peace man





HoLE said:


> Say No More!
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE





wkbdliquidforce said:


> Sign me up for the preorder as well. And some of those magic seeds


I am currently trying to convince a friend to grow the pppxblueberry strain privately in amsterdam for me so that he can legally harvest thousands of seeds and then export them anywhere i ask him to.
I will let you all know how its going.

So far i have just emailed the first shop asking that they stock the seed.
If this happens at all i will not just try to leave a link here,i will pay rolli for ad space and do it all properly.

If this happens i will send a small grow leaflet with all seeds and a date stamp with the exact date the seeds were harvested and possibly even a small picture of the actual mother and father of your exact seed.
Anyway as always nothing is real as yet and everything depends on me getting a proper distributer and a good farmer for my genetics in the dam until i can afford to move there myself.

Sorry if i haven't been here much lately but i am so busy with my whole life its almost overwhelming and all consuming.
I have had only 2 hours sleep and the previous 10 days i have had only 4 hours a night.
I have no free time for anything right now.
I always promise to try to pop in when i can though even if its just for 5 minutes


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Sending some good VIBES your way nat, hope you find someone to farm for you, and I hope you get a little more sleep! I know I would be dragging ass
after a week like that man!
Have a GOOD one, and catch you later! peace man

PS thanks for answering my pm gave the girls some molassas monday so will see how they do!


----------



## natmoon (Jun 11, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Sending some good VIBES your way nat, hope you find someone to farm for you, and I hope you get a little more sleep! I know I would be dragging ass
> after a week like that man!
> Have a GOOD one, and catch you later! peace man
> 
> PS thanks for answering my pm gave the girls some molassas monday so will see how they do!


Yeah man no worries.
I will stop into your thread and take a look.

Currently waiting to hear from someone at breedbay
So its looking like it might happen,maybe


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats cool to hear man good luck!

peace man


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 15, 2008)

hows it going nat?.


----------



## natmoon (Jun 17, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> hows it going nat?.


Not bad mate,not bad,hows you doing?
Cracking on with sorting things out so i can share my seeds with the world


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 13, 2008)

Natmoooon


----------



## natmoon (Jul 14, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Natmoooon


Yes


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 14, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yes


check out my 4x4 SCROG link in my signature, to see my air basket plant.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 15, 2008)

hey nat hows it going.
been away for a while.
what you upto"growing".


----------



## natmoon (Jul 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> check out my 4x4 SCROG link in my signature, to see my air basket plant.


Yeah man,i just checked it and left you a post



crazy-mental said:


> hey nat hows it going.
> been away for a while.
> what you upto"growing".


Had to quit growing myself for the minute,i have a good friend in the dam thats growing things out for me for seed purposes only though so stay tuned.
Thanks for looking in dude and i hope things are working out well for you now


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 20, 2008)

are you about?.


----------



## natmoon (Jul 20, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> are you about?.


I try to pop in every other day or so.
Leave a message and i will see it eventually

Also dunno where my gallery link has gone or whats been happening here lately with the site changes but my signature link below will now take you to some of my pics in my rollitup gallery.
I will try to upload some new ones every day


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey natmoon, i have not been on here for awhile and i have seen where people are talking about an airbasket type of grow. Can you give me a link to where i can find out more about it? It looks interesting but i know nothing about it.


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Jul 21, 2008)

Theres a few growers he's inspired, one being me especially. I have a couple pictures of the airbasket I built here


----------



## natmoon (Jul 21, 2008)

buster7467 said:


> Hey natmoon, i have not been on here for awhile and i have seen where people are talking about an airbasket type of grow. Can you give me a link to where i can find out more about it? It looks interesting but i know nothing about it.


Here is the link to thefirst airbasket post.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-28.html#post506955
Unfortunately i have had to delete all of the photobucket pics
At this moment in time i have no access to the harddrive with the pics on but i will upload all of the airbasket pics asap to rollis server.
In the meantime if you check out beautifuls grow below here and NSW`s 4x4 scrog grow they show the baskets as well.
Thanks for looking



beautifuldisast3r said:


> Theres a few growers he's inspired, one being me especially. I have a couple pictures of the airbasket I built here


Thanks for helping out beautiful


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 22, 2008)

yes nats the man.

its a shame you arnt growing, did it come on top.
hope your seed business comes off the ground.
i bet your well gutted you are not growing?.
are you having to buy weed now?.

i also havent been around for a while and the site seems new now.

i also am not really growing indoors just a few outdoors, but our english summer is rubbish.
take it easy nat.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 22, 2008)

i have 4 big plants 2 to 3 foot.
2 orange bud/venus and 4 rooted clones
and 1 bigish ice and 4 smaller plants"seedlings, but think they need putting under hps, cos our summer is rubbish.


----------



## natmoon (Jul 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i have 4 big plants 2 to 3 foot.
> 2 orange bud/venus and 4 rooted clones
> and 1 bigish ice and 4 smaller plants"seedlings, but think they need putting under hps, cos our summer is rubbish.View attachment 156506
> 
> ...


Yeah man those are looking ok now.
Can see what you mean about them maybe needing some extra light because our summer has sucked so far.
I am thinking that it may get hotter yet though with a bit of luck.
Has been hot these past couple of days though,maybe you could just bring them in at night and then put them back out in the day
Best of luck with them anyway


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Natmoon how goes it today? Hope your doing fine. My girls are ok, Had a mix up on my lights, I was working on adding some y connectors and tuned off the lights to work on them and turned on the closet light to see. Dumn ass forgot to turn it back off for 3 days. that was maybe 6 weeks ago. after that you told me to use molasses to help fatten up my buds. one of my plants realy started putting out more hairs after that. But that has been weeks ago and it's now 16 weeks of flower and my trics are still all clear. do you think the light prob was what is causeng this long of flower to finnish these?
thanks for all your help in the past and any light you can shed on my problem!

peace man

PS sorry got a little windy there, pretty stoned after lunch


----------



## natmoon (Jul 26, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Hey Natmoon how goes it today? Hope your doing fine. My girls are ok, Had a mix up on my lights, I was working on adding some y connectors and tuned off the lights to work on them and turned on the closet light to see. Dumn ass forgot to turn it back off for 3 days. that was maybe 6 weeks ago. after that you told me to use molasses to help fatten up my buds. one of my plants realy started putting out more hairs after that. But that has been weeks ago and it's now 16 weeks of flower and my trics are still all clear. do you think the light prob was what is causeng this long of flower to finnish these?
> thanks for all your help in the past and any light you can shed on my problem!
> 
> peace man
> ...


Hi man.
Sounds like 3 days of constant light may well have slowed down your flowering time and induced some secondary growth.
3 days would be enough for most strains to begin to revert to veg,not completely but enough to slow you down a bit.
Some growers do this on purpose to increase the size of their buds all though you have to be careful as the plant becomes more prone to hermification.
Doing it once should be fine.

If you had some pictures i could probably be of morehelp.
Best of luck with them though


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks Natmoon! I will probly harvest this week sometime as my new batch of plants are getting over 12 to 13 inces and need to get into flower before they are too big! I smoked a sample off this 2 plants and It was pretty good so I won't be too disapointed with what I get but it could have beed better I think. But that is my first grow so I'm still happy with what I will harvest.
Next crop tho will be better, with all I've learne so far!
I need to transplant my 6 new girls this week, Hopfuly I can find some air baskets at a water plant place in town I heard of! I know that will make my next crop go much better!

peace man

P.S. How are the plans going for your book? Hopfully good?


----------



## natmoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> thanks Natmoon! I will probly harvest this week sometime as my new batch of plants are getting over 12 to 13 inces and need to get into flower before they are too big! I smoked a sample off this 2 plants and It was pretty good so I won't be too disapointed with what I get but it could have beed better I think. But that is my first grow so I'm still happy with what I will harvest.
> Next crop tho will be better, with all I've learne so far!
> I need to transplant my 6 new girls this week, Hopfuly I can find some air baskets at a water plant place in town I heard of! I know that will make my next crop go much better!
> 
> ...


Alls going well but slowly.
The book has become a mini bookletfor obvious reasons
Best of luck with your harvest and your search for some baskets


----------



## natmoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Also i have updated my gallery with some airbasket pics and descriptions.
You can view these pics and the small amount of info with them at the link at the bottom of any of my posts


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jul 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Also i have updated my gallery with some airbasket pics and descriptions.
> You can view these pics and the small amount of info with them at the link at the bottom of any of my posts


Hey thats a nice brief pic by pic demo that shows how good it works!
Thanks for your help along my journy of leaning to grow!

peace man


----------



## natmoon (Sep 28, 2008)

As i still get private messages asking me about the airbasket i am rebumping this thread.
The link to the airbasket pics and descriptions is below.
Thanks for the interest and happy growing


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 28, 2008)

hi natmoon how is it going?.
good i hope.
what are you growing at the moment?.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey natmoon hows it going today?
Any news on when we can buy your book?
Hope its all good, catch you later!

peace man


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 29, 2008)

book what book?.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 29, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> book what book?.


natmoon Is trying to put out a book on growing w\ a sample pack of for collectors only, seeds! Would love to get this for Xmas!
He talks about it 6or 7 posts ago.

peace man


----------



## natmoon (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys
Book(let) is coming along slowly but surely and i hope to be able to find a proper publisher soon.
It definitely will *not* be available by this xmas,sorry.
Doing things in this manner takes ages unfortunately.

As i have decided to do this i can no longer grow my own i am just waiting now for someone in Amsterdam to begin growing my seeds out for me.
All of these plants will be put to heavy seed from the strongest males.

Only the darkest striped seeds will be used and eventually i will post a link to the shop that will be selling the item for me.
I first have to get permission from rolli to advertise here and pay any applicable fees.

Hopefully the book will be available in March/April time.
Cheers for the interest guys


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 30, 2008)

question nat, i have 2 4 foot plants outdoor they are 23 weeks old all topped with 16 plus heads.
they are anout 4 half weeks flowering"outdoor" here in yorkshire, ive had them in a plastic greenhouse for 3 half weeks now.
temps 60/70 noght
70 to 90 in the day.
do you think they will finish with the shitty weather we are having.


hope you do well in the dam, i would order seeds from you when you get a shop to sell them for you.
sorry for bothering you its just you are from uk and know your stuff, and they isnt many outdoor growers in uk to compare with.

good luck


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hi guys
> Book(let) is coming along slowly but surely and i hope to be able to find a proper publisher soon.
> It definitely will *not* be available by this xmas,sorry.
> Doing things in this manner takes ages unfortunately.
> ...


Cool natmoon, I'm glad to hear it is proceding along and no insurmountable problems yet! That is so good to hear as I am dying to grow your seeds! I know many people on here are too! 
Keep pluging along and it will happen! Catch you later!

peace man


----------



## natmoon (Sep 30, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> question nat, i have 2 4 foot plants outdoor they are 23 weeks old all topped with 16 plus heads.
> they are anout 4 half weeks flowering"outdoor" here in yorkshire, ive had them in a plastic greenhouse for 3 half weeks now.
> temps 60/70 noght
> 70 to 90 in the day.
> ...


Hi dude.
They should still finish as we have had warm weather predictions for this winter.
Many people i know of use a thermostatted heater and heated wires to help to combat frost if they have a late harvest.

If your lucky they should finish depending of course on what strain you have growing and the flowering times for it,but as far as i know we will be having a fairly warm winter this year.

If you get really stuck you can try using rotting bananas nearer to the end of your flowering cycle as they release Ethelyn which will help to speed along the maturing process.

If your not getting much light where you are try using some fluro tubes to help to compensate.
Even though they may seem to pale into insignificance to your eye during the day outside the plants will still be able to absorb the spectrum's and it may help.

Best of luck with it all dude and let me know what happens.
Seeds will be available from a shop in Glastonbury that has an already established rep and has been there for many,many years.
As soon as everything is launched i will let people know.

I will try my best with the book,to make it interesting and informative and i am also going to add some great pics but in all reality it is a front for the seeds and i am no writer.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 3, 2008)

Bumped back up again due to more people asking about this thread


----------



## grayghost (Dec 3, 2008)

This has been a very compelling growing thread. It took me 3 days to read it all and I loved it. The air baskets is a wonderful idea and I am sure it works just great!

Please let me know about the book as I am one of many that would love to have the privilege of buying one, not only for the book but the seeds also. I am willing to pay whatever the price!

Good luck in all you do as you deserve it.

Sincerely,


----------



## natmoon (Dec 3, 2008)

grayghost said:


> This has been a very compelling growing thread. It took me 3 days to read it all and I loved it. The air baskets is a wonderful idea and I am sure it works just great!
> 
> Please let me know about the book as I am one of many that would love to have the privilege of buying one, not only for the book but the seeds also. I am willing to pay whatever the price!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the big up and for reading it all through.
It still amazes me that people still keep finding this old thread
I hope that maybe i can sort out a book next year sometime all though i expect it will be more like an annual with some great pics and info for people to try.

Thanks again for the compliments and for reading all through this huge thread,let me know if you ever try the airbasket


----------



## natmoon (Feb 3, 2009)

I still get asked for this info every other day so,bump


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 8, 2009)

Hows it going nat.
Havent been around for a while.
What you up to?.
I havent been growing for a while
and am going to start up very soon.
Inside and out.
My last outdoor harvest i harvested 15 oz.
Now my jars are empty.
Cannot wait to get started growing.

How is your seed business going


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2009)

crazy-mental said:


> Hows it going nat.
> Havent been around for a while.
> What you up to?.
> I havent been growing for a while
> ...


Hey crazy hows it going,nice to hear from you.
I have been busy with it all but due to the new laws have to be a lot more careful now.
I am at present attempting to begin the process of moving to Amsterdam.
My missis is more happy for me to release the book under a netherland publisher and sell the seeds online when we get going.
The glastonbury shop has still agreed to sell seeds to but i want to launch everything at the same time and we will have to create a new fresh batch of seeds that will be for sale.
My book is basically very similar to this journal in terms of info.
I am calling it The wonderful wizard of weed,lol.
Unless someone steels that title beforehand,i think its very apt on many levels.
Sorry its all taking so long,i am trying and thanks for looking in


----------



## grayghost (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Natmoon;

I checked your thread to see what is happening with you.

I am getting ready to start my grow soon & I am using the air basket techinique you created.

When your seeds are ready, please let me know.

Sincerely,


----------



## natmoon (Feb 22, 2009)

grayghost said:


> Hello Natmoon;
> 
> I checked your thread to see what is happening with you.
> 
> ...


Nice pm me a journal link when you start it please.
Seeds and books will unfortunately be ages yet as of the reclassification of cannabis and other problems in England right now.
Sorry to let you or others down,i can no longer grow them myself and have to rely on other people at the moment due to an untrustworthy family member gaining accidental knowledge


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2009)

glad to see you are still around even if things are low key for you right now. I was wondering about you last time i was here. Seems many of the people who grow great weed are no longer able to grow, that sucks. I miss it myself..........barly had a chance to get my toes wet. Hope everything else is good with you.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> glad to see you are still around even if things are low key for you right now. I was wondering about you last time i was here. Seems many of the people who grow great weed are no longer able to grow, that sucks. I miss it myself..........barly had a chance to get my toes wet. Hope everything else is good with you.


Hey kaya nice to still see you here to.
I woud like to still grow it myself but i just cannot trust this person.
Doesnt really matter though as i have a caregiver.
I had to get rid of everything to a friend,i am waiting to see if the old bill turn up within the next 6 months and find absolutely nothing,lol.
A friend tipped me off that they dont know i even know.
Some people really suck


----------

